# Clomid & male factor infertility



## pink32

Hi, i'm wondering if anybody has used clomid due to dh low sperm count? I ovulate on my own but my doc has said to use clomid to try and increase our chances....has anybody got any success stories to share? thanks


----------



## wishful think

sorry dont have a success story but i too was put on clomid even though i was ovulating and dh has low count and motility. was on clomid for 3 months!!!


----------



## ilovecheese

No success story here either, but doing the same thing. The stupid thing is that I ovulate on my own [but late] and I didn't ovulate during my last cycle on Clomid [which was my first]. They upped my dose this month.


----------



## pink32

thank you both for replying... i think we may even go straight to IVF...i just want to be preganant so badly and am so sick of waiting. (like everyone else too) but i figure if we havent' gotten pregnant naturally then maybe my dh's sperm isn't getting any better and it's just not going to happen naturally...it is sooooo frustrating. i'm quite scared - ivf- but we definately need to make sum decisions...i wish you both the very best of luck and pray we all get our +'s soon.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi Pink32 - I too was put on Clomid 50mg and did our first IUI cycle this month. DH has a VERYYYYY low count. It actually got lower on the day of IUI. Only 800,000 post wash. I have always ovulated on my own, they didn't check to see how many eggs would be released but I did feel extra stuff going on around ovulation. I'll be able to share a success story with you soon :)


----------



## pink32

Hi Ladies, thanks for replying.
Mamamirfy, you seem to be in the same boat as me....i believe that after they wash the sperm it does decrease, so they need to have a minimum of 5 million washed sperm (i think)... 
The problem with us was that dh's first sperm analysis was 15 million then after 3 months it was 5 million...now, when he did the second sperm analysis he had a severe case of the flu and only told us after that this may alter the result. i hate it how doc's don't tell u these things...So our doc has basically given us clomid and said if this doesn't work ivf/icsi. I feel he is just after the $$$ - i guess that's there job...however it doesn't change the fact that i have no idea about clomid and think i should prob give it a go, rather than trying ivf where the drugs are even more intense. You mentioned that u felt a bit more going on around ovulation...do you mean ovulation was more painful than usual? and did u have any other side effects i.e hot flushes, headaches, etc? i'm a bit sceptical but i know i will have to start taking it in 2 days. The doc told me to take it from days 2 -6...
I truly wish the IUI went well for you and hope you can post ur success story soon. i'd love to hear how get on....Good luck..i pray we all get our successes soon xoxo[-o&lt; when do you find out?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi Pink32 - Yes...weare in the same boat :) That's great that he had 15 million the first time - the second time being so low probably was from the flu. Just think, if his count is back up now because his flu is gone AND you start taking Clomid, you are giving his swimmers an extra target! That's how I look at it, I know it's not guaranteed to release multiple eggs but I figure if you already ovulate on your own (like we do) then we are just giving them a bit more than normal. Hope so anyways. I say you should try this fr a few cycles -that's what we will do. We can be Clomid buddies! Tomorrow I go for blood work to make sure I ovulated....I know I did, the stick said I did and I could feel extra cramping/achey feeling, and then one week from tomorrow (Monday, I know you're a day ahead) I go for blood work to test for pregnancy!!! I had a mild headache one one the days, but I was an emotional roller coaster. Only a few days though. Funny - my handle on other boards is Pink79 (year I was born) - pretty close. Take care sweets!!!


----------



## pink32

Hey Mamamirfy, love to be clomid buddies...i need a buddy - i'm going nuts. all this making a baby stuff is driving me up the wall:wacko:...well i do hope that his :spermy: are back up....i'm waiting for the witch to start. i've been spotting very lightly for the last 3 days on and off and she still has not showed....cant wait to hear your result - i hope you get a positive...you've certainly already given me more hope...i'm so pesimistic its not funny! Good Luck babe! should be starting the clomid tommorow or day after - Stay in touch:hugs:


----------



## pink32

mamamirfy, one thing my doc told me was that there was no need for them to monitor me on the clomid...some do and some don't..i guess i'll just take it and get some opk's and monitor myself


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey Pink! Ahh, same as me I guess. I suppose because we ovulate on our own they don't need to see. I really wanted to see how many I released oh well. You know, I used to be sooooo pesimistic. I watched this movie called "The Secret" it was based on a book by a woman from Aus actually! It changed my way of thinking. Thinking negatively wasn't doing anything for me so I changed my ways. Maybe you won't even need to take the Clomid babe. The spotting sounds promising......just an idea :)


----------



## pink32

Hey Mamamirf!!

Af arrived today and she is in full swing....pains and all.. Yay! well i guess i start my clomid tommorow....i'm so nervous - i must sound like such a whimp! hehe...

I'm so pesismistic - i hope some of your positive energy rubs off on me....

Just a question....how many eggs should we produce - on clomid - if we already ovulate on our own? sorry if stupid question but i honestly wouldnt have a clue...i know u can produce 2 but can u produce any more than that??? i hope not...haha

i saw on your other post u said u had pains on ur ovary? are u ok???


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey Pink!

Ahhh.....the old witch showed up, did she? Well, you're looking it in a good light - now you get to start Clomid. A new adeventure. Don't be nervous, nothingt to be nervous about. It made me more emotional but that's about it. Actually, I was overly happy for most of it - a couple days I went a little "crazytown" but I warned DH it may happen so he was fully prepared. 

I'm not sure about your question because they didn't monitor me. I have heard of people releasing up to 3 eggs but I'm not sure if that's as common. I have heard of plenty of people conceiving twins because of Clomid and IUI.

I did feel pains on my ovary while ovulating, I'm ok now. Just felt as though I was releasing enough eggs for a football team. Eek! 

I really hope this works for you :) Don't worry about the Clomid - you'll be great.

xo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey Pink - sorry I just saw your post on the other thread. I got mixed up of which pain you meant lol. I have had a very dull ache on my lower left side. Like a mild cramp. It doesn't hurt, it's just sorta "there". Apparently it's common.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Pink! We are same boat. I ovulate on my own but dh has low sperm count (4.71MM post wash), so i am taking 50mg clomid and ovidrel trigger.


----------



## pink32

thanks for the update mamamirf! certainly makes me feel better about the whole thing, and glad u feel better...i thought for some reason u were monitored on the clomid(don't know why) i'm losing it......good luck to u too "mysillygirls" i hope you both get your bfps this month...well wish me luck and lots of :dust: to you both xoxxo mamamirf please let me know when ur testing...cant wait to hear ur result...:hugs: mysillygirls - is this ur first clomid cycle?


----------



## MySillyGirls

pink32 said:


> thanks for the update mamamirf! certainly makes me feel better about the whole thing, and glad u feel better...i thought for some reason u were monitored on the clomid(don't know why) i'm losing it......good luck to u too "mysillygirls" i hope you both get your bfps this month...well wish me luck and lots of :dust: to you both xoxxo mamamirf please let me know when ur testing...cant wait to hear ur result...:hugs: mysillygirls - is this ur first clomid cycle?

Pink, good luck to you too! Yes, this is my first Clomid/IUI cycle. I also ovulate regularly and generally have 1 large follicle and one smaller. On 50mg of Clomid, I had 2 large follicles and one smaller at the 10 day ultrasounds. I am really worried about dh's count, but, hopefully, we will have success ;) 

Let's keep each other posted! This is uncharted territory for me too


----------



## Mamamirfy

I still don't know why they didn't monitor me. Maybe because I ovulate onmy own? They must monitor the gals that don't ovulate on their own to make sure they do when on Clomid. Hmmm. I even asked if they were going to check me and they said they don't. I go for my blood test on the Monday but that is also when AF is due. If I get AF I'll be calling the clinic to try and get out of getting blood done (I have been poked enough this month with needles) Just a few more days! did you start with the Clomid yet???


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mamamirfy, I ovulate on my own but they still monitored me on the clomid cycle and I had an ovidrel HCG trigger. Interesting...I wonder how they make the decision to do so..


----------



## Mamamirfy

I never got a trigger shot either. Ya, I'm curious how they decide. I was really interested to see how many were gonna go. I could have a whole football team in there and noone would know ;)


----------



## pink32

HI Girls, 
Mamamirf - u :rofl:crack me up - a whole football team:rofl:...well u never know... imagine u get triplets?!
I go to my DH what if we get twins? he goes we have issues fertilizing one egg...which is true, but u just never know what may happen.

i started my clomid last nite, so far so good. i had some pains today, but i cant really put them down to the pill seeing i had AF pains all day yesterday...tonight is day 2 - i'm taking them at night - thanks for the tip mamamirf - quite clever at least you can sleep it off...

i also am not getting monitored or getting a trigger shot...i thought u only get a trigger shot through IVF? but i guess not....

please post when u guys are testing.....Good luck to u both:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey ladies! Well, on the plus side, Mamamirfy, at least your cycle will be less expensive than mine. LOL! Maybe because I am over 35 they monitor? (37) 

It sounds though like my FS monitors all patients doing IUI. They trigger it so they can monitor exactly when to schedule the IUI. My trigger was Ovidrel. They had me trigger at exactly 9:30p the evening of the 10 day us when they saw the mature follies. They do the iui almost exactly 36 hours after the trigger shot because I guess that most women ovulate between 36-41 hours after the trigger. I think they do it this way as it is more predictable than LH surge. This put our IUI on Sunday so we had to drive to their clinic in the city last sunday. I am hoping next cycle (if I am not preggo this one), the timing will work out on a weekday so we can go to the clinic by my house.

Mama, a whole football team lOL!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi Pinkster!

Yes, I imagine the regular AF cramps could get mixed up with whatever the Clomid is doing. I didn't start taking until day 3 so my AF cramps were pretty much gone.

Some people on here mentioned a trigger shot - I think its only if you don't ovulate on your own. But who knows, I seem to be wrong a bunch. Maybe Aus doctors and Canadian doctors work the same way. No monitoring, no triggers. I'm sure it has more to do with ovulation though.

I'm testing on Monday - Woohooo! But that's Tuesday for you :)

I didn't see Mysillygirls post until after! - My IUI cycle was $300, Clomid was $40, and OPK was $50 so nearly $400. The Nurse also added a whole shot of negativity for FREE! Lucky me. At my clinic they had me do my OPK first thing every morning. Usually on OPK's they have you check mid dayish - so when I saw a positive it would have actually turned positive the afternoon before (if doing it properly) and they have you come in that afternoon. So it works out to about 24 hours later I suppose. That's their system - they are supposed to be amongst the best in the country. We shall we see.....I hope you can get it done close to home too next cycle. I said to my MIL the other day. This baby will def feel wanted when they finally get here. We went through an awful lot just to get them. Can't wait for that day!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mama, I am guessing my cycle is costing a few thousand $$ per cycle. i had to have an hsg though. fortunately, my insurance covers up to $10k


----------



## Mamamirfy

I had an HSG last year, then they discovered I had a blocked tube so I had to have a salpingography 2 months later to clear it. I didn't have to pay for any of that though. Gotta love the Canadian medical system :) I couldn't imagine paying thousands for IUI. Or do you think it costs way more because of the monitoring and the trigger and everything. How much is IVF where you live?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mama, IVF is ridiculous in the US. It usually averages around $15000 per cycle.Check out this article from Newsweek!

https://www.newsweek.com/2010/07/20/should-ivf-be-affordable-for-all.html


----------



## Mamamirfy

Wow - $15,000 or $20,000 is outrageous! IVF here ends up costing close to $10,000 which surprizes me because usually we are pretty good about anything to do with the medical system. I heard in some spots in the UK you can get a free go at it! If you're over a certain age. Here's hoping neither of us need this!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Here's hoping our IUIs are the last stop in our journey :)


----------



## pink32

Hey Girls, 

how are u both?- i didnt get an opportunity to log in this weekend...

Wow - ivf is so expensive in the US - Canada seems to be more like the Aussie prices....IVF/ICSI done in Aus is $7000. but from Sept. all the drugs will be close to nothing and funded by the government - therefore it should decrease the total cost to about $5k - therefore out-of-pocket expense to do a cycle will be approx $2500 which is alot better than what u guys have to fork out....

i'm on the last day of my clomid - 1 more pill tonight and i'm done....

i've had cramps throughout my entire cycle - which is very unusual for me....i never have AF cramps (only the 1st day)...

is there anything i need to expect around ovulation? (prob more pain knowing my luck)....

i'm not doing IUI this cycle - just the clomid and :sex:....

cant wait to hear ur results!


----------



## pink32

hey guys,

do either of u know if Clomid lengthens your leutal phase or cylces? just wondering if it interfers with the cycle in anyway?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey hey! I am jealous, maybe I should travel to Canada for IVF. Seriously, even without the government assistance, it would be cheaper. I could use my flex spend for it. That's the other thing, if I can wait until the first of the year for IVF, dh and I could allocate our flex spends to it. 


Pink, Chris77 just asked this question about Clomid to her FS. He responded back that it can lengthen your cycle, but that may be due to later O. He said if you had an HCG trigger shot, your cycle should not be lengthened. At least that is how I understand it. 

I also cramped all through my clomid days...maybe that's a good sign for you as I had 3 mature follies. :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, I thought ovulation was a little crampy but not terrible. Pinching pains so not what I am used to. I have also felt crampy the second part of this cycle. I am at 8dpiu today.


----------



## Mamamirfy

I had extra cramping at O but nothing unmanagable at all. I got my AF today :( I just called the clinic to see if I still had to go in for my blood pregnancy test even though I'm not pregnant. God, I hope not. Good luck to both of you!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, Mama, I am sorry to hear this. Will you do IUI next cycle also? Here's to a new start!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm not sure. The Nurse said there's no point :( I'm at a loss of what to do.


----------



## pink32

oh mamamirf i'm so so sorry to hear that......has your Doc advised of what your next option would be?


----------



## pink32

have you considered / discussed ivf or are you wanting to hold off on that for a while? i wouldnt go off what the nurses say - i'd speak to your FS and see what he/she says....don't give up babe xo
:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mama, I know it must be a difficult decision. We are right on the cusp of whether it is worth it to try another IUI cycle or not. With dh's 4.71 post wash...not the minimum 5MM


----------



## pink32

Thanks to both of you re: the Clomid Cramps update - i was beginning to stress out seeing i dont usually cramp throughout my cycle only a bit at ovulation....

sillygirl- Wow - 3 follies! It makes me feel better....when are you testing?


----------



## pink32

silly - i just saw your post - have u already tested this cycle?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thanks girls, I think we are going to go ahead with another shot at IUI/Clomid. Since we met my hubby always said he would love to have a May baby. We are born 5 days apart in early May, anyway...I did the due date calculator for this cycle ad the baby would be due on my birthday. I'm going to give it everything we have this cycle, healthy healthy, vitamins, preseed, SMEP,Clomid, IUI and acupuncture. I'm also not telling anyone about what we are doing. Going to tell them w eare taking a break so I don't get asked daily if I'm pregnant. I'm really upset over it but I have to think positive and turn this around. DH's sperm count was only 800,000 post wash but maybe it was an off day? I meet the FS tomorrow to see what he suggests. Thanks for all the kind words xo


----------



## pink32

are you a taurean mama? ...i also work out the dates of when i would potentially have a baby if i were pregnant and was thinking it would be around my bros birthday - 14th May...when is your birthday? it would be great to have a baby on your birthday -what a great birthday present that would be....
i'm glad you've decided to do another cycle....i'm not drinking any coffee at all this cycle, just green tea, grapefruit juice and my vits - and will use pre-seed tonight juz incase....
let us know how you go tommorow with your FS! xoxoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mama, good luck! I am crossing my fingers for all of us!

Pink, I haven't tested yet! Technically, I should test this Sunday 8/1. However, we will be out of town at my mother's wedding and the last thing I want to do is test at her house. So, I will probably try a test at 12dpiui which is this Friday! When do you test??


----------



## pink32

Silly - good luck testing this friday! 
i dont test for aaaaages...i just finished my last pill last nite. Af came on the 21st July, have 28 day cycles so the earliest i can test is 16th or 17th August - veeeeeeery long wait....

i'm looking forward to your results - have everything crossed for you too xoxo

just out of curiousity what were your DH's sperm results - approx? Not sure if you have posted this before - but i cant remember.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, hello! I am guessing, if this cycle doesn't work, I should be doing IUI again on 8/13 so we should have a lot to share in mid august. LOL

My dh's sperm results are low. 4.71M post wash with 92% motility. I am not sure of the exact #s of the orgininal sa except that our FS said he "doesn't have the Arnold Schwarzenegger of sperm." haha (you can imagine how well dh liked that comparison). Anyway, I didn't think to ask the actual results. But, FS said that he had enough to work with for IVF but didn't think IUI would be as good of an option.

What were your dh's results? I know I have read it before, but, it is early in the a.m. and I don't remember :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I can't wait for you ladies to test! I'm only on day 2 lol. Oh well, it's summer time so it should go by quicker plus with not telling anyone I won't get hounded everyday which makes time go by slower as well. My birthday is May 2. Yes, I'm a Taurus, so is DH and so are ALOT of people in our lives heehhee. I used to drink 2 coffees a day but now trying to just drink one - starting a new healthy eating plan too. I'll check in after my appt girlies. Imagine it worked for us all the same time!?!?! That would be a dream.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Wouldn't that be awesome?!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I just got back from FS appt. He said we could either book IVf with ICSI now.....or try on our own to try and improve DH's count and motility (I told him I had put him on a regime of vitamins and wanted to see if things would improve) and come back in November and do SA and if it's good we can do IUI OR book IVF. He said if I wasn't young (I'm 31, not young but young in his opinion for getting pregnant) he would push me to do IVF now but I am going to seek out acupuncture and chinese medicine and continue with the clomid and keep hubby on Maca,zinc,vit c and have faith! Can't bring me down!!!!!


----------



## pink32

Hey girls,

silly- my dh's sperm is 15mill...he had another test done when he was dying from the flu and it decreased to 5million - i think i had heart failure when i heard that....(my fs then told us that was prob due to the flu -like they couldnt' tell us that prior to the test) he hasnt been tested since so i'm praying all the vitamins he's been taking has surely improved things -and he also stopped smoking...

mirfstar- it would be great if we all found out we were preggers at the end of this -wouldnt that be great?!

I've seriously had enough of the stressing and anxiety, and cramps and pills - just get AF....:dohh: 

we will now hang out for your result silly - fingers crossed.

i'm so stressed out today, work is absolutely "doing my head in" and feel so much pressure here too....Cant something be positive?!

You guys are lucky - it's summer over there where as it's winter here and that's depressing me too....Hate winter!

Hope you guys are having a better day than me...xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

I live in Vancouver - we get rain 8 months of the year. It's so dreary. Our weather has been incredible lately though. I hope we can all be bump buddies! 

Pinky - I was in Australia for a year when I was 18 - just up in Cairns. The winter there was hotter than our summers here hahaha. 

Silly - only a few more sleeps! How are you feeling? Anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## pink32

Cairns - really...did u go to Port Douglas and the Barrier Reef? We went to the Barrier Reef only in January and loved it...I'm originally from Queensland and going back at the end of the year....the weather is so much nicer there than in sydney....


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, ladies!! Well, Chicago is a HOT sticky mess right now. A few days have been over 100 degrees. There was a ton of rain last weekend and lots of flooding. YUCK. 

I am not feeling anything out of the ordinary except pms-y. I think that this is due to the progesterone supplements. gross...i feel bloated, hungry for salt and sugar and just disgusting in general. Also, I am HOT. My 6 yr old daughter just asked, "Mama, why does it always have to be so cold in this house?" I realized I have the A/C turned to 65 degrees. Haha...dh would lose it if he realized.

Bump buddies would be fantastic! Australia would be awesome...Pink, what's the winter weather in Australia? Mama, so does this mean you have to wait for another IUI or IVF cycle or are you going to try again immediately?

Great having your support, ladies!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Silly -Isn't it the worse that they say pms and early pregnancy symptoms are the same? I wish that an early pregnancy sign was like getting a green dot on your arm or something. So that they would get a heads up! Nothing is getting done at my FS office until November. So we are on our own. We are going to see an acunpuncturist next week though - and I have heard AMAZING things about them improving sperm count.

Pink - Yes and Yes! Went to both! Really would love to get back there. I loved it. The Aussies and Canadians are kinda similiar I felt. I had a blast.

I'm melting as I type and it's 8:30am. Going to take my gorgeous nieces to the waterpark since I hae the day off!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

I know what you mean, Mama. This is like PMS amplified and for longer than normal. I am almost certain, though, that it is due to the Progesterone.


----------



## Mamamirfy

I've never taken progesterone so I wouldn't know. I'm hoping it's amplified because u are growing a minisilly!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

LOL...I have two silly's...a 8 yr old and a 6 yr old. A mini-silly is the goal. 

So, I am an idiot and used a FRER today at 10dpiui. Big ole BFN. I know it is early, but I have a feeling it didn't work this time around. I have decided I am going to try to get an ivf consult now. UGH...unfortunately, our fertility office is under water from the floods in chicago, so they are moving to higher ground as we speak


----------



## pink32

Hey Guys!

i just got back from getting bloodwork done... had the worst nite, major pain so they wanted to see where my hormones are at....its strange because my pains were quite higher up in my stomach rather than my ovaries...either way i find out this arvo...

i'm so glad i found u guys..its so good to get on the net and know i have a support network now..i look forward to loggin in every morning.:hugs:

i agree that ther pregnancy symptoms are the same as period pains so it's so hard to pin point anything...

Silly- winter in Oz is nothing like your winters over there....it gets cold i.e 1-2 degrees at nite, and probably the coldest throughout the day is 10degres. Doesnt snow in the capital cities but out in the mountain it does...

you guys are probably thinking our winters are nothing ...hehe I guess they are compared to ur winters... Either way i hate winter..give me a beach and sunshine any day....

we were suppose to go to the Carribean last year (had everything booked) and then dh broke his heel....so we still havent been...i've always wanted to go there - 1 day!

Hope u guys are well and i'll let u both know my bloodwork results Xo:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, please keep us posted on your bloodwork!! Maybe you are just creating multitudes of follies? 

I am grateful to have found you guys here as well. I had a talk with DH last night about our options. 

We went to Atlantis in the Bahamas two years in a row...I think this winter we are just going the Florida route :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Silly - Not out yet! 10 is still so early, PLUS I have heard some people have a bit longer cycle from all this as well. You're not out yet but still good to think of all of your options. I'm a POAS holic - I only tested 3 times ths past cycle (very good for me)

Pink - Awww, I hope the pain dissapears quickly and that the clomid is just doing it's magic. Let us know!

I did think it was alot hotter in Sydney in winter than that but than again most of the world thinks I live in an igloo year round. Vancouver gets the mildest weather out of Canada, our winters rarely drop below zero and we are lucky if we get snow. They were trucking in snow for the Olympics back in February.

And what's all this talk about going on vacay for Winter???? We won't be going anywhere girls! They don't let you fly when you are that pregnant :)


----------



## pink32

Hi girls,
i finally got my bloodwork - my FS said i have responded extremely well to the clomid and there is an extremely high probability that i will release 2 eggs when i ovulate...hence why i feel as i do.. Lets just pray that one of them get fertilized....pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaasssssssssee!!![-o&lt;

Mirfstar - i agree with you - lets not talk about vacation we'll definately all be preggers and discussing how big we all are..:dance:

silly -10dpiu is still early...do u feel any like af is on her way? i hope not...i'll keep my fingers crossed for you babe...

well i'm at home today - think i'll just watch movies all day and lounge around on the sofa...took the day off work so hopefully i feel better by next week...

mirf - did u end up finding out how many eggs u released in your previous cycle? xoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello, ladies! I used to be a POAS-aholic but since I had an HCG trigger this cycle I only tested the one time because I might have gotten a false positive. LOL...I didn't even get that! 

It is early, but, yeah, I do feel like AF is coming. It feels at this point exactly like every other cycle, except for some progesterone things. Thanks for your hopes and prayers, though!

Pink...you must be excited! I have Clomid twins just across the street...imagine... :) I hope you feel better. Glad to know you are responding well. Now, just have to get your DH's guys moving :)

Take care!


----------



## pink32

twins! no thanks silly - i hope not....i have thought about it but imagine how hard it would be....gee...


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, you should have seen the look on my dh's face when the RE discussed the risk of multiples. He was super-focused and grim looking! LOL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahahaha - that's so funny. Everyone thinks im crazy because I have always wanted twins. Ever since I was little girl. I figure best to do it before you have a singleton so you don't know the diff of how hard it is. Also my reasoning is because I want two kids and I always thought I would be finished having them by now. 

So last night, I was helping my friend plan her wedding and didn't pay attention to my cell phone. When I picked it up I had 2 missed calls from DH and blackberry messages saying "I want to go ahead with invitro now, i don't want to wait any longer for our family, i love you" What the heck??? where did that come from? I was all thinking that we were going to try to improve his count and so on. I'm so nervous all of a sudden. What do I do???

Pink - they never told me how many I released. Seeing as I already hyperovulate (They told me that on a previous scan) without the clomid and last cycle I took the clomid and could feel so much going on I reckon (teehee) I released two.


----------



## pink32

Hey Girls,

my dh was a bit freakish about the mulitples thing too but he goes if its meant to be what can we do...

mirfy- i know what u mean about the Invitro freaking u out...i'm like that too...i wonder how it will make me feel etc etc..

have a think about it and talk with dh and i'm sure u will both come up with the right decision....We were going to do IVF/ICSI before this cycle but we thought we better give the clomid a go just incase..... and i guess it sorta gives us insight how we'll react to the injections...they're alot more intense than this.....

let us know what u decide babe....

silly - how u doing? did u test again?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Ladies! Wow, Mama, so great that ur dh is so supportive of IVF! We are talking about it but I don't know. We'll have to decide pretty soon though. 

Well, I tested again and BFN. It feels like AF is coming...oh, well, onward to next month! I think we might do one more IUI and then, maybe, do IVF if it doesn't work. In the meantime, I am pumping dh full of vitamins. :) We have to go to a wedding this weekend so off to packing...


----------



## pink32

oh - hope ur wrong and Af doesnt arrive silly....it's not over yet....

i just got my positive surge on my opk this morning...so according to the pack i shud be ovulating within the next 24-36hrs? so i'm thinking to myself shud we :sex: every 48hrs or 36hrs? (due to the sperm factor) i don't want to do it too soon just incase his sperms have not revived....but then i dont want to wait too long juz incase we miss the eggies...:shrug: Advice girls please Xx We had :sex: yesterday morn so either tonight or tommorow morn?

one other thing....noticed dont have CM whereas every other month i have tonns.....Shud i continue to use the preseed???


----------



## Mamamirfy

I would do it 36 hrs rather than 48 just to make sure you catch the egg. I didn't notice any EWCM either with the Clomid and I normally have a fair share. I would use the preseed for sure. Good luck Pinky!!!


----------



## pink32

i thought i didnt have any EWCM but last nite when i went to the bathroom and wiped (sorry tmi) i saw a huge amount of EWCM and it was sooooo clear and stretchy...i'd never seen it like that before...i mean i always get it but it's never been soo clear....strange....the FS nurse did say i will have alot seeing my Eostrogen levels were very high - don't really know how thats associated - and she was right....we stuck to in 36hours so a couple more days and lets see what happens....go:spermy: go!

mirfy- have you made any decisions re: IVF?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I normally always get EWCM and didn't have any the cycle I was on Clomid - so funny how everyone is different. 

I had made the appt for DH to see the CM dr anyway for Friday so I think we will just go along with it. I can't do anything IVF/ICSI this cycle anyhow - too late. We'll see what this Dr has to say and then go from there I suppose.


----------



## pink32

that's good babe...so are u doing clomid again this cycle or just a natural?


----------



## pink32

i have one more question....so does the ovarian pain stop once you have ovulated? Xx


----------



## pink32

sorry maybe i shudve been more specific....since i've started the clomid i haven't had one pain-free day with my ovaries...so i'm hoping it stops once i ovulate?! thanks


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, ladies! I heard that Clomid reduced CM. Anyway, I think I may have that problem. Pink, I had ovary pain the whole time!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I stopped taking the Clomid - just because I'm not meant to even see my FS until November (unless we do IVF) so I didn't want to be on it on my own. I had pains the entire cycle. Everyday I felt something. I'm with you Silly, I was lacking in the CM dept big time while on Clomid. I'm going to be an Auntie for the 6th time today! Just got the call that SIL is 6cm and at the hospital. I'm very excited and jealous too :( Silly!!! -Did AF arrive?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Congrats on being an auntie again Mama! No, I haven't started yet, but actually feeling like it is absolutely imminent. I assume I will start today! I am still BFN :(


----------



## pink32

congrats mama... hope it happens for you soon and all of us....

i've had 3 days of positive opks?! is this normal? i got my initial surge sunday morning but it's tuesday morning now and its still a very strong + surge?! 

well we BD every 36hrs so now it's the waiting game....yay:-( i hate waiting...

silly i hope af doesnt arrive!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I counted wrong earlier, this is my 8th time being an Auntie. Oooops.

Silly- still not out but if you are maybe it's just cause we are all meant to get pg same cycle ?? :) xo

Pink - I didn't experience that. But...I also stopped testing after it turned positive because I went in for the IUI. Maybe you did grow multiple eggies and they don't released on same day? I'm not sure. Maybe ask the Dr. Sounds promising tho!! Good luck xo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, I am officially out...lol! Here we go again...clomid starts wednesday.

Pink, it is very possible to get 3 days of positive opks if you caught the beginning of the lh surge, the height of the surge and the decline in the surge. I have had that before and I ovulate fine and my ovulation is exactly when the opk shows.


----------



## pink32

Sorry Af got u Silly - that Sucks!:cry:

mirfstar - it wud be great if we all got our bfps now! :happydance:

Silly and Mirf - u guys are closer together in your cycles whereas i've just ovulated now! nonetheless if we get all bfp's this cycle i will be over the moon!

silly - so if i've detected the surge on it's way up (sun) does that mean i ovulated monday? i hope so because we bd Sun nite so that would be perfect- one wud assume?! My FS Nurse advised as soon as i get the surge to just go for it...so i'm hoping that's right???

goodness me...this is driving me nuts:wacko:

i just found out this morning that my bro is getting Married....don't get me wrong i am sooooo happy for him, but at the same time i think all these wonderful things are happening to everyone around me and we are struggling to get one little BFP! 

My best friend just had her baby 2 mths ago, and my cousin, and another friend....its as tho everyone i know decided to get pregnant and have babies when we did.... they all had their babies and we are still knocking away at it.....aaaaagghhhhh.... 

thanks for all ur support girls, dont know what i'd do without it now...:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

It would be sooo great if we all get our bfps this cycle!! Yes, Pink, I would assume that if you got ur first positive on sunday then you o'd on monday and then caught it on the way back down on tuesday. sounds like your timing is perfect! 

So, the chicago branch of our fertility clinic (the location that they perform ivf and weekend iui) had flooded!!! Now, everyone is having to go all the way to highland park il for a weekend procedure. So, praying that the timing of this next cycle falls on a weekday.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi girls! Sorry AF got you Silly. Darn witch. A weekday would be ideal - I was hoping mine would fall on a weekday too just because I didn't want to have to call in the on call staff. 

Pink - I hear you about everyone having babies. I was married first out of my group of friends. Now they are either married with babies or decided to have babies with their long term boyfriends. I have one friend who had been taking things slooooowwww with her boyfriend but now they are planning a very quick marriage (end of month) and now she just informed me they are going to try as soon as they say I do. Dont get me wrong, I'm so happy that everyone was blessed with all this happiness I just would like a bit too! I know our time will come just wish it would hurry up, already!

Back to work for moi. It was BC day (our province) yesterday so I had a great day doin nothing at all. I'm planning an overnight trip to the Island on Saturday - gonna try for a Miracle baby!!!


----------



## pink32

hi girls,

i'm still obsessing with these darn opk's!:wacko:

i cant believe i still have a + surge....this is the 4th consecutive day and it is such a strong surge... the test line is so much darker than the control line....

is there something wrong with me?! probably :dohh:

if u girls could shed some light on the situation - wud be great.

silly - i hope by the time u go in for ur next iui it's all been sorted. fx'd.

mirfy - i wish soooo badly we all get our bfp's soooo much - NOW!!!

i've also noticed that all my cramping has stopped since Monday!

why is this so complicated! :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, hello! I used the Clearblue OPKs so I would get the smiley face. I had a hard time with the first response OPKs trying to figure out if test line was darker than control. But, either way, it sounds like you have covered your bases!! I guess the positive thing about the hcg trigger shot is that it takes the guesswork out of opks. Keep up the good spirits...this could be IT!
 
Sooo..we have decided to do IVF. One cycle. I go tomorrow for my cycle day 3 ultrasound and bloods. Then, I go on the birth control pill for 3 weeks. This is part of a "short" microflare cycle. I will then go on lupron, etc. So, the whole cycle is going to take approximately 40-45 days. BUT, we found out our insurance has enough $$ in the lifetime max for us to do this once. I think this is going to be an all or nothing kind of thing...! YIKES!!!!!!


----------



## pink32

i don't know if we have the smiley face ones here...we prob do but i havent really looked.

thats great news that you can do ivf....Well let us know how u get on babe... i truly hope it works for us all this cycle.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Pink - MY FS said we weren't allowed to use the Smiley face ones for some reason. I used to use them every month on my own but for testing he said to use the First Response but ya after I detected the surge I stopped testing. Kinda wish I continued tho so I could help you out. I think I ran out of them because I got a little stick happy in the start.

Silly! That's sooooo exciting. Hope it all goes smoothly for you. I have no idea what the steps are for IVF here. Fingers and legs are crossed for you!! (actually, not my legs, im still tryin for a baby)

DH goes to the CM on Friday so we will see what he thinks about all that. If he think's it hokey we might be jumping on the IVF train as well.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Interesting! I wonder why they didn't want you to use smiley opks? Our FS preferred them b/c they gave more lead time or something like that. Maybe because they need to see the levels rising. I think women that have PCOS sometimes have positive opks a lot? not sure if that is right, but i think i read that somewhere. 

Thanks, ladies! I just got back from my ultrasound. We have our ivf consult on monday. yikes!! i can't believe i am taking bcps when trying to get preggo. Feels weird. But, this cycle will be an all or none for us. DH's counts are just so low that IUI is a long shot :(


----------



## pink32

HI Girls,

Well it's thursday today and another + surge on the opk? WTF???:shrug:

i too have also read that women with PCOS can get + surges for alot longer...however i had a laparoscopy in Feb and they told me no cysts, no blockages, no scarring everything = perfect?! 

oh my goodness - i'm soo frustrated...

i also read last nite on a POS website that women can get positives for a few days and it may mean that the egg just hasn't been released yet....Apparantly stress or other factors may delay the release....

i thought that Dh and i had covered all bases as we Bd's every 2nd day until Tuesday morning....MIssed last nite tho....so now i'm thinking what if i havent' O'd? i had EWCM on Sunday and Monday and now i don't... i thought that was a sure factor of O! 

DH wanted us to do IVF this cycle but thought its probably smarter to try clomid just incase...now i'm thinking we've probably wasted another cycle with the clomid and think it may have made things worse....:cry:

i'm sooo excited for both of u doing the IVF...i won't be too far behind u - prob next month i'd say!:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

:hugs: Pink, I feel your frustration. Yes, I have also heard that an opk can stay positive if the egg doesn't release for some reason b/c your lh surge keeps trying... I am hoping and praying that this is the cycle for you. But, if it isn't, we should form our own little first round ivf club :)

Try to have a relaxing day :)


----------



## pink32

i just got a call from my FS nurse and she said that: we should always go off the first + surge and not test after that....apparantly it can take a bit longer for the LH surge to exit some ladies than others. She also said that the + has nothing to do with PCOS and cannot be detected thru OPK's.

Therefore seeing i had Massive pains on Sunday nite she thinks i ovulated monday....i guess it makes sense seeing my pain has subsided (drastically, only have minor pains) and i had the EWCM - and now that's stopped too...

i really hope it was the day, because we BD'd the night before and the day after. She also told me that my eostrogen levels were 2000 - and apparantly 1000 is the norm! this is why she said i had EWCM?!

another friend of mine just had her first round of IVF and is going in for egg retrieval tommorow.....she was extremely nervous taking the meds and she had absolutely NO side effects at all - :happydance:

Her DH also has low spermies - she's perfectly fine - i truly hope she ends up preggers...it will give us all hope- fx'd.

i'm having such a terrible day! work is driving me nuts too...hope ur day is better or should i say nite...lol...ur prob in bed by now.....

talk soon Xo:hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Pink - I learn something new everyday on here. At this point there's not much you can regarding the BD so I would try my hardest to trust what the nurse said that you did it correctly and you're growing a little bean in there :) Try and stay positive. I'm prayin for you this cycle :)

Silly - I'm not sure why they prefer with the non digital. I know that they had me do it on my first morning p as well. Normally that's not the case. they want you to test every morning, I guess to catch it on way down so that when I go into the office I'm ovulating while laying there? I tested at 7am and then called in and was getting it done at 2pm. You're nerves must be going crazy about IVF. It does seem weird to be in BCP, do they do that everywhere?


----------



## pink32

HI Girls,

hope you are both well..

i'm feeling so emotional...i've been crying for 2 days straight at a drop of a hat...everything is making me upset and i dont' know why....i've got major migranes and pains in my abdomen too...(nothing major just twinges)

i've been a nightmare these past few days and i have soo many pimples on my face i feel like i'm going thru puberty again......i usually get a pimple when i get af - but this is crazy they're all over my face....

is this another clomid side effect? everything seems to be?:cry:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Awww Pink - I had the crying but it was when I was actually taking the pills (during the 5 days) I did get headaches and abdomen twinges. I think I broke out a bit but I have ben breaking out before AF recently so I'm not sure if it's a side effect. Being a woman stinks sometimes! Hang in there sweets, I know it's hard but it's all to get a baby in the end. xo

PS - We have a CM/Acupuncture appt in couple hours. I'll fill you in after.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi Girls,

The appt went great - we got alot of info and the guy was super nice and DH seemed to be really into it. He'll be going for acupuncture once a week for 12 sessions, we'll both be starting a cleanse for 3 weeks (it's generally just clean eating, super healthy, gluten free. Going to be tough but it's only 3 weeks. Not doing until Sept as the guy suggested it's too difficult in the heart of summer with all the bbqs and weddings. They gave him a couple more vitamins to take and will be giving him some other supplements next week. He's excited to improve his over all health and de stress at the same time. I'm thrilled and feeling very positive. Worth a shot right? We'll give this a go until November and if nothing has happened it's IVF for us. I'm very excited!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Awww...Pink...yeah, I felt the same way. I swear I felt worse AFTER the Clomid. Uber-hormonal. And my AF was much lighter and weirder duration than usual. But, my 3 day ultrasound showed that everything is back on track. Hun, ya never know...pg symptoms mimic pms... :)

Mama, good for you! You are really taking some proactive steps! I started the bcp's today and we have our ivf consult on Monday. I'm a little freaked out :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Silly - I'm so excited for you. I have a really good feeling IVF will be your ticket!

Pink - I hope you get your BFP from this cycle so you don't have to go through another Clomid cycle. Isn't it crazy how such a tiny lil pill can cause so much trouble?


----------



## pink32

HI Girls,

yeh, this pill has driven me up the wall....i've put on 2kg's over this 3 week period with the clomid.:cry:

i don't have any symptoms now - just waiting, waiting and more waiting...the infamous 2 week wait....:wacko:

Mirfstar - i'm glad you guys are going strong with everything - lets hope it works fx'd

silly - u must be excited. not long now.

my friend doing IVF had her egg collection the other day (27eggies) and 22 have fertilized....great news for her.

hope u guys are enjoying ur weekend :hugs:


----------



## pink32

mirfy - does the accupuncture help the swimmers?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm sorry you're having such a horrible time with the Clomid :( The acupuncture is supposed to help with stress which could be causing the low sperm count, it's also supposed to help with overall health.


----------



## pink32

lets hope it works.


----------



## MySillyGirls

clomid made me gain weight too. Or, maybe it was the progesterone. either way, I felt like i had pms cravings the whole time. UGH! Now, I want to try to lose some lbs over the next few weeks! I am day 4 into my birth control pills. We had our ivf consult today. I finish the pills on 8/25 and then 4 days later I start the injectables. Our FS predicts that he will transfer 2 to 3 embies depending on whether he transfers Day 3 or Day 5 embies. I responded well to Clomid...apparently, I had 4 eggs w/ only 50mg so that gives us good hope that the injectables will be even more successful. CRAZY!!! I can't believe this is happening :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

It's all happening so quickly. I'm so excited for you. They don't transfer more than 2 at my clinic...(or maybe all of Canada). I remember my DH brought Jon and Kate on one of our visits and the FS " No....that can't happen here, you can transfer 1 or 2 max". What's the deal with the injectables? I don't much about the IVf process.


----------



## pink32

hi girls,

in Australian they will only transfer 1 or 2 also...they really put u off wanting 2 to go back...go on about risks of multiples etc. x


----------



## Mamamirfy

My FS told me it's a 50% chance with one and a 65% chance if you put in two. I would put in two.....too much money and effort for a 50/50 shot.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya, girls! Yes, it is happening FAST!! Here is what I was told: If at 3 days post-retrieval, the embryos are struggling a bit, they will transfer 3 3-day embies. They are less likely to implant than 5 day blasts. If at 3 days, at least several embies are doing well, they will wait until they are 5 day blastocyts (sp?) and then they will only transfer 2 as 5 days blasts are much more likely to implant. These numbers are based on the US protocal for my age (almost 38). So, we are crossing our fingers for the 5 days blasts as the pregnancy rate is higher but it does reduce the risk of high order multiples also. Although, I would be a-ok with twins. I am a 5'10 woman so I think I could carry a couple ;) LOL

Regarding the injections...I get all of my medical supplies for this delivered on Tuesday. The doc said that I start those 4 days after I finish the bcps and then will take them for 10-12 days. For a period of time, there will be two a day. One injection, as I understand, is to prevent an lh surge and the other two are for ovulation stimulation. At my age, they are relatively aggressive with the injection protocal as they need to try to get as many eggs as possible because they might not all be high quality. The goal is to get 10+. YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And, I thought clomid made me cranky. My neighbor across the street used my FS and has both of her daughters to show for it. :) She has offered to give me injections. The doc wants to train DH to do it. DOUBLE YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mamamirfy said:


> My FS told me it's a 50% chance with one and a 65% chance if you put in two. I would put in two.....too much money and effort for a 50/50 shot.

My chances are just a tad lower than than that due to my age BUT, still really good odds! I like the idea of a better than 50/50 also as we will only have one shot. Plus, my neighbor had two implant and only one made it :(


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, one more thing, my fs has never had a patient over 35 with 2 blasts or 3 3 day embies have more than twins. However, he did have a patient under 35 with 2 blasts have QUADS!! Two sets of identicals as each embie split.


----------



## pink32

Hey girls,

silly - how exciting its all happening for u babe! your FS sounds so much better than mine..he hasn't explained anything...he just said if we do icsi that he prefers to only transfer 1 and gave the rant about risks with multiple births etc.

mirfstar - how u doing?


----------



## pink32

i'm also a bit confused with IVF and how they determine which injections etc.. my friend has no ovulation issues and only took the injections for 5 days and then they did the egg transfer after 3 days and she's already in her 2ww?

i'm confused...everyone operated differently...

my FS suggested exactly what u will be doing silly?! who knows!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, ladies!! Pink, I bet he wants to do only one blast transfer since you are under 35. Also, we told our FS he only has one shot (insurance will cover this once) so we have to make the most of it. I think they might be less aggressive if they know you are willing to do multiple cycles. We did, however, agree to freeze any remaining blasts so that if we do it again in the future we will be able to at a much lower cost. 

As I understand there are a few different protocals...a short protocal, antagonist protocal and a long protocal. I am not sure why one is better than the other, but I think they base it on your age and your specific fertility issue. In terms of the meds, they correpsond to the protocal. Since I don't have a problem ovulating the protocal may be different but enhanced to get increased egg count.

My FS is an amazing guy. He literally spent an hour with us on Monday (and didn't have to) explaining every aspect and offering all kinds of personal experiences and stories. I felt at the end my dh was rushing him to finish the consult as he had to get back to work. LOL! I just hope he can get me pregnant.... 

Ladies, I can't wait to hear how your next cycles go!


----------



## pink32

which protocol has you fs suggested silly?

mine suggested the antongonist protocol which 45 days or so....

i'm headed down the ivf road if this doesnt work for us too...have 6 days to go fx'd


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, fingers crossed for you, Pink!! 

I think I am on the short protocal although he didn't actually call it that. It is basically a month of the birth control pill and then 12 days of injectables before hcg trigger. Hcg trigger though won't be like the trigger I had with iui (waiting 36 hrs). Instead, they give the trigger and you have to go in like 8 hours later. It is crazy.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Silly - Wowzers! There's so much happening when you do IVF. It's going to work for you!! I just know it. It's very exciting. That whole quads things scares the S#$% outta me! I'm 5'10" too so I could carry a couple no problem too....i think :) I think you should get your neighbour to do the shots.....I wouldn't want my DH doing mine....LOL.

Pink! How many more days now??? Feeling anything at all? A friend from here I started talking to in april just found out she was pregnant and this was the first cycle she felt zero symptoms!


----------



## pink32

Hey ladies,

Silly - the short protocol sounds alot better than the long...:thumbup:

mirfy - i dont have any symptoms...no sore breasts or nipples, nothing unusual than any other month....

I've heard that ppl with no symptoms have gotten their bfp's but i just don't know...:shrug:

i'm dredding next week, don't want to test, don't want to know....Well i only want to know if its BFP:laugh2: so i have 5 days to go!:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

When I was pg with my daughter I had no symptoms exept one short wave of nausea around 11dpo. Other than that, I was sure my af was on its way.

Mirfy, quads scares the ^(&(*) out of me too! Dear Lord. Triplets even scare me, but I think I could cope there. LOL.


----------



## pink32

hehe triplets ! wow i think i'd faint....Twins i could handle but triplets - oooh no thanks:laugh2:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, you should check out the www.fertilitycommunity.com IUI board. There are currently two ladies who did IUI who found out they are pg with trips! LOL!


----------



## pink32

your kidding! i'm going to check it out right now!

you sound ok with it silly - hehehe xoxo


----------



## pink32

oh my goodness silly! ur right.. Pregnant with triplets...Wow how amazing is that! Could be u babe! imagine that xoxo i'm going back to read some more interesting stuff....


----------



## MySillyGirls

Bite ur tongue! LOL! this is IUI so could be u right now! hahahaaa


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh my! Triplets???? Even I think that's too much...and I want twins! DH really enjoyed the acupuncture...said it was relaxing. That's a plus. I would love to be relaxed but think I'll go towards the massage route instead. :) 5 more sleeps isn't long at all, especially with the weekend coming, always gets ride of a couple days quickly.


----------



## pink32

silly - it cant be me, i didn't do IUI this month - just the trusty, good ol clomid.....lol...lets see how trusty it is.

Jokes aside girls, but triplets would be ridiculous....That would be hard work! Twins would be hard work but somehow i'd manage i think - but triplets?!....

mirfy - glad the accupuncture went well for DH!

hope your both doing well.

anyone have anything exciting planned this weekend?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey hey! I get ya Pink on the whole Triplets thing. I already have two children and 3 dogs. We'd look like Jon & Kate plus 8 on outings. And, I'd definitely have to move up to mini-van status which is not my cup of tea. lol!!

Well, this wkend, my husband is taking the girls to the Air & Water Show in Chicago. My puppy starts puppy training class so I am staying home to do that. (We have a 13 week old golden retriever puppy). Other than that, pretty mellow here. what do you have planned??


----------



## Mamamirfy

I think there's an airshow here this weekend as well. We have a family bbq to attend on Saturday and Sunday probably just run around doing all the errands I didn't have time to do during the week. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## pink32

hey girls,

nothing planned for us this weekend! the usual, cleaning, ironing and cooking - all the exciting stuff...not alot to do its cold! cant wait till summer!

hope you are both enjoying ur weekends! talk soon xoxo:hugs:


----------



## pink32

girls,

heres an update! i just went to the toilet and wiped brown CM! i'm devastated - thats it for me - i'm out! AF will rock up on tuesday and bobs ur uncle...:cry: i hate this TTC, i hate this clomid - nothing seems to be working...
i don't always spot before AF but its not uncommon for me to do so either! i'm so angry!


----------



## pink32

deep down in my heart i knew it wasnt going to work!


----------



## Mamamirfy

It could be implantation bleeding, Pink!!!! Stay positive until it's full force. If not, we're here for you - and maybe it will be next cycle, but ur still in xo


----------



## MySillyGirls

:hugs:Awww, Pink, I am sorry :( But, it could be implantation bleeding. I didn't get that when I was pg w/ dd but my neighbor just mentioned she did.


----------



## pink32

hi Girls,

i seriously don't think it's implamantation bleeding..its too late for that i think?! i'm due for AF tommorow and i'm still spotting - smack bang, right on time! lucky lucky me...

i spotted with my son but i wouldn't have a clue how many dpo i was. i found out i was pregnant, and then went to the toilet and noticed spotting, but i don't recall having any pains.

at the moment i have AF pains, lower back and abdominal..i can feel this is going to be the worst period pain ever...

i just dont know if i can go thru this again...i'm just over it....i dont think its ever going to happen...

i hope u guys are having a better day xoxo


----------



## pink32

AF has come on full force - 1 day early! i don't know what to do now...my last round of clomid or straight to ivf or nothing?! i'm guttered!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, Pink :(


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm so sorry Pink. Have you decided on what to do? Try and stay positive, it will happen. Just might take a bit more work than others. Luckily on here, you're surrounded with people in your same boat. Did your Dr suggest the amount of cycles you should try on Clomid? Chin up sweetie. I know it will happen for you. :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, if you are seriously thinking of IVF, I'd call your FS today since it is cd1. Then, you could move quickly :) Otherwise, I also heard that, on average it takes up to 3 iuis before it works. So, don't give up hope!


----------



## Mamamirfy

You ok Pink?


----------



## BritBailey

pink32 said:


> Hi, i'm wondering if anybody has used clomid due to dh low sperm count? I ovulate on my own but my doc has said to use clomid to try and increase our chances....has anybody got any success stories to share? thanks

I am in the SAME exact boat. I am on 50 mg clomid 3-7 for 4 months, with no luck. My husband is due to deploy next month so we only have this last chance. Please someone give me insite, advice, success stories.... ANYTHING?! =[ I'm scared and nervous for the IUI we have scheduled for the end of the month. Please share.


----------



## pink32

Hi girls,

thanks for all your kind words..
I'm seriousy that depressed i'm not doing anything...i was going to do clomid again, but i'm emotional enuf as it is - i think another round and i seriously would be looney tunes inpatient! the FS gave me 2 rounds worth - but he was so pathetic and didnt explain anything...that's half the problem my FS is a complete D##@#!!!! i think i gotta change! he explains nothing...

i also spoke to them about IVF yesterday and getting the drugs, but the FS nurse was so rude that i just gave up on the thought of that this month too...

Brit,

i don't have any experience with IUI! but mirfy and silly both did it last cycle...
i did clomid because FS said it should give DH's swimmers a better target - but it didnt work for us..

If you have the IUI scheduled all the very best to you babe! i hope it works....MY FS nurse goes to me yesterday - the arrogant rude thing that she is - "well you need to be doing IVF / ICSI, not wasting ur time with clomid!" 
i mean, do these people not understand how depressing this all is, and on top of it they are saracastic!! aaarrrggggg WT????

i'm not evem talking to DH i'm so depressed....i think i blame him deep down, therefore i am being a bitch! i feel so down on myself too! 

and everyone keeps saying "it only just takes one!" aarrghhhh i'm a complete nutjob these past couple of days...

i really thought it would pass, but it really hasn't - i usually bounce back and just keep trying... but this time it's hit me hard...i even went out and bought a packet of cigarettes and had a few....i feel like crap for doing it....

thanks for being here girls...hope everyone is doing well. xoxox


----------



## Mamamirfy

Awww Pink - I feel so bad you're so discouraged. I feel as though FS Nurses have lost sensitivity towards us becuase they are around it day in and day out and just tell it as it is. They probably think they are doing you a favour because they are saving you time. WRONG. They just don't get it. You take all the time you need to be mad, upset, feel sorry for yourself, and be mad at DH. Sometimes we just need a little time to do that. But then you have to pick yourself up, dust yourself off and try again. It's the only way you will get the end result you want. Don't let anyone tell you, you can't be sad or emotional. This is a very hard thing to deal with that ALOT of people don't ever even have to think about it. Thank goodness we all have eachother here to lean on. I'm here for you if you need to talk Pinky!!! xo

Brit,

There's alot of success stories with Clomid and IUI. I'm not one but there's a bunch. There's a girl on here named HopeSprings who got pregnant the first shit at Clomid/IUI. They told her it would never happen. She has a journal and she's 15 weeks along now. It can happen!!!


----------



## pink32

thanks Mirfstar! 

i know we'll end up doing IVF because i'm not going to wait and think a miracle will happen! i guess it just wont! I honestly didnt think dh's sperms were that bad at 15 mill where 20 mill is the cut off - i guess it is...:cry:

did u just do a natural cycle this month? 

i'm slowly getting over myself - its' just so emotional!

My friend finds out if she is pregnant tommorow! she's been ttc for 2 years and just did ivf....i pray she gets her miracle tommorow - if she doesnt already know.


hope everyone is doing well xoxo:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink,

I know how you feel. Give yourself a break...feeling the way you do is very normal right now. My FS told us last week that he considers anything around 5 million and higher just fine for IUI. He said DH was around 5MM (4.7). But, he said the problem is that IUI only works 10% of the time. IVF does work 50% so the odds are much better but also much much more expensive (at least in the US). Fortunately, our insurance will cover this one round. Hugs to you, Babe. I completely understand. 

Brit, Welcome!! I have to run right now, but I'll come back on later tonight to post some info on my iui experience :)

Hi, Mirf!!

Lesley


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey girls,

His count sounds great for IUI. Remember my DH only had 2.6million and then 800,000 post wash. I think you're a great candidate for IUI. I would give that a go before going IVF....so much more to it and $$$$. We just went natural this cycle. They would'n tdo another IUI because his count was so low and IVF is not on our minds until November. I want to see if acupuncture and all these vitamins I have put him on will do anything at all.

Silly - Ola Senorita!

Brit - Try not to be scared. There's really not much to IUI. It's nearly identical to a Pap.


----------



## pink32

Hey Girls,
i'm getting over myself - slowly - lol...i think dh and i need to sort out what to do and stick to it. WE were going to go straight into IVF/ICSI 2 months ago but then decided to probably try the clomid...

we just need to make some decisions and go for it! i think Ivf is our only option...MY FS hasnt mentioned IUI - he did initially but now just pushing ivf!

silly - when are u starting - should be soon.

Britt - will u be doing iui? what are ur hubbies counts etc? (sorry if youve already posted this somewhere)

Mirfy - let me know if the accupuncture works....

hope you are all doing great! 

take care xoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Pink!! Sorry I haven't been around for the last several days...had a short "vacation" at my mom's. LOL Pink, it is a tough decision but when you decide, you will feel so clear-headed. At least that has been my experience. I have only 4 more days of bcps!! wow. Have an FS appt this Thursday for baselines and to teach dh to give all the shots. the meds have all been delivered. I assume I will start them on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Very exciting Silly. It's all happening so quickly and before you know it, you'll have that BFP - I just know it.

Witch showed up for me today, I knew she was coming but you always think in the back of your head that maybe a miracle will happen. Maybe next time?

I have my Lady Gaga concert tonight....to be honest, I'm tired and cranky and don't think I feel like going in to the city. 

What's happening Pink?


----------



## pink32

Hey guys,

Silly thats great, u must be excited. Excited and scared if ur anyting like me?! you must keep me fully posted and i want all the up-to-date info how, when, where, how? hehehe 

Hey MIrf - sorry AF got u..i know what u mean about that little bit inside u hoping for that miracle....will u be doing clomid again or just the accupuncture and vits?

we've made the decision to start IVF/ICSI 10th Sept (which is when AF is due) i'm doing the 40 odd day protocol which involves, 2 weeks of injections, egg retreival, egg fertilization for 5 days (minimum) and then egg implamantation and then 2 week wait....wow! i'm packing it!!!

also - we signed off for 1 egg to be put back rather than 2! now i'm rethinking the issue and thinking maybe we should put back 2...they are very strict on putting in anymore than 2here... but he also pushed for just the one due to risks with twins i.e Sere bal poesy (dont know how to spell it)....so naturally that scared the living daylights outa me and we said just one...i know i can change my mind but dont know what i should do? any thoughts?

silly how many will u be putting back?

silly - are u doing the full blown or are u doing the shorter protocol...sorry if i've already asked this?:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, I am sorry af got ya, girl :( Thank you for your support! I know we will get our BFPs!!

Pink, WOW...Congrats on your decision!!! We are doing a short protocal also. For my age, we are doing what is called a "microflare" protocal. It is done to get the maximum number of eggs in women 37 and over. Then, our FS does all IVF using the ICSI technique where he will inject the sperm into the egg. He automatically does this BUT especially for mf issues. Will you be doing that? Anyway, I start the stims on I think around Monday (I will know for sure this Thursday). They usually stimm for 12-13 days and then do the HCG trigger for retrieval. My stims include Gonal-F, Repronex, Cetrotide. I received the shipment of meds and omg there are like 1000 needles. YIKES! 

Pink, how old are you? For my age (37), my doc wants to transfer either 3 3-day embies or 2 5-day blasts. What they do is check how the eggs are progressing on day 3. If they are starting to flounder a bit, he will implant them at 3 days (less likely to implant). If they are doing well (or enough are doing well), he will implant 2 blastocyts at 5days. Apparently, the 5 days blasts have a higher chance of implanting. My doc said he has never had a woman over 35 give birth to more than twins so that is a plus. But, the implantation protocal he is using is based on the ASRM guidance. There definitely are greater risks with twins but the risk of cerebal palsy is low. I think risks are higher with trips and up! Are you transferring 3 day or 5day? If 5 day and you are young, you have a great chance of conceiving with one blastocyt. If they are transferring 3 day, you might want to consider two embies. Obviously transferring more gives you a higher chance but it is also riskier. 

My doc is also being aggressive because we are only doing this once. Although, we will freeze any remaining embies in case it doesn't work and try one more time using frozen which is like 25% of the cost. 

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooo excited for you!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

So, Pink, it looks like you and I will be on almost the same cycle. The doc office just called. I am going to have to stay on the bcps for another couple weeks. The main office in chicago had flooding (I may have mentioned this before) and now all ivf-ers have to be filtered through a different office. Well, of course, this is creating a backlog and they are having to stagger us. UGH!!! It looks like I won't be able to start the stims until 9/15.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi girls! How exciting!! And even more exciting if you guys end up pregnant at the same time :) When my FS told us about IVF he said I would have a 50% chance if we put in one and a 65% if we put in two and that's still just for one to implant. Does that make sense? I'm not sure if I'm going to do Clomid again....maybe next cycle when I think his count has improved....do one more try with it before we figure out what we are going to do. I still have the prescription for 3 more go's.


----------



## pink32

Hey Girls,

Silly - thanks so much for the info...i learnt more from you than from my own FS - he's such a moron seriously...he is soooooooooooo against putting back 2 eggs. He said that the cerebal palsy issue is greater - and ofcourse that freaked me out big time!

ok so here is what i know: firstly i'm 33yrs old. FS told me it's about 2 weeks of stimming (the first 4 days are injections to prevent ovulation) and then thereafter come the stimming injections. I get a trigger shot for egg collection. Go in to get them collected. Here in Australia they definately do the 5 day transfer to ensure maximium potential for implamantation. (he did tell me that)...then after the 5 days ,go back for egg transfer (we have signed for 1 egg transfer cause he "freaked" us out about cerebal palsy) with twins, - and then we wait....oh, he also mentioned that after egg transfer he will give me pessaries (whatever they are called - u may know?) to insert up into my vagina (for 2 weeks - in the 2ww) which apparantly helps the baby to stick / implant properly....

to be honest i am soooooooooooo soooooooooooooooo SCARED!!!!! I'm a freak! i want this so badly yet freaking out of the possiblity of OHSS....i know i will be monitored every 2 or 3 days but u still wonder:confused:

Well it looks like we will be starting together i'm around the 10th sept....

you know what's funny i havent even been monitoring my cycle this month, have no idea when im ovulating or anything...we havent even had sex....oh maybe 2 but thats it....

nonetheless i just hope this works for us babe.

Mirf - if you can go thru doing another couple of cycles of clomid- u go for it babe - especially if the herbs and all this accupuncture works...

You know what i just read about 2 girls on here and one of them was told by her fs that the only way she could get preggers is thru IVF cause hubbie had low SA - and guess what -she's pregnant - naturally only had sex 3 times throughout the entire cycle - no monitoring - nothing:thumbup:

Another lady however has Freaked me out tho - i must say...she did IVF yet was in hospital for 2 weeks with OHSS - but on the bright side she is pregnant with Twins:thumbup:

WEll girls i think this will be it for us - we WILL be getting our BFP's before the year is out - i can just feel it.....:hugs: 

i just worked it out the earliest we will have an answer will be - week of 25th october - that seems ageeeeeeees away - but u know what i can wait....We've waited this long!:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Pink and Mirf! Pink, I am also freaking out about OHSS. My neighbor across the street had a mild case of it and they canceled her IVF cycle because of it. I pray that doesn't happen. It would just add to the expense etc. She said she realized she had it because she was bloated and in pain. I feel bloated like 90% of the time anyway, so I am not sure how I'll know. LOL! Anyway, the pessaries are actually progesterone suppositories. I had to use those with my IUI. this time, they have sent me injectable projesterone. I thought they made me really pmsy

I believe I read the risk of cerebal palsy in a twin pregnancy is approximately 1%. It is significant but it isn't astronomical. 

I am glad we will by close in cycle, Pink! It helps because I am disappointed about adding another few weeks. It really sucks to find this out just a few days before I was going to start the stims. I knew it might happen because of the flooding but I thought I'd know before now. Anyway, dh and I will go in next week for our meds training (where he learns how to shoot me in the rear with a needle). Good times. lolllll

Mirf, I am looking forward to learning more about your plans! Who knows, maybe this is your cycle naturally??

Hugs, ladies :)


----------



## pink32

i know what u mean about the bloating. lol...i dont know how i will be either, when i got bloated with the clomid i was ready to be checking myself into ER -haha....and that's with clomid -:rofl: i told u - total nutjob!:rofl: 

Imagine what i'll be like with ivf stims - goodness....

My FS has already told me that it definately bloats u - great...thats sumting to look forward to....yup! i hated the bloated feeling with clomid, so i could imagine this will be worse.

now it sucks cause you will probably start after me....but at lease we'll be in it together which we can whinge and wine together..:laugh2:

Now with the twins thing..my fs told me that if they put back to eggs it doesnt increase the chance of pregnancy, though increases the chance of twins! whereas i thought that if they put back two eggs, one may implant and 1 may not, therefore the chances are greater....He doesnt agree with me....

Has ur FS told u more on this? Yours sounds alot more informative than mine.

now...Silly - i dont want anymore stories on OHSS! it took me 3 months to take the clomid because i read up on so many stories and bad side effects, that when i finally took the first pill i think i was having a panic attack...lol....:laugh2:

i'm not going to read myself stupid on this like i did with the clomid, think i'm just gonna do it!

sucks that u have to wait a few more weeks due to these floods u guys are having.....you just wanna get things rolling! well we got a cpl of weeks girl and we're on our merry way! think DH is secretly dredding what my moods are going to be like....well if i have to do this i figure he needs to be taking some of the suffering too......lol


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls! I had a laptop keyboard failure so I have been out of commission for a few. Anyway, I'm back...lOL.

Pink, my FS told me the chance of implantation increases with two blasts at least with 35+. Similar to what Mirf's doc said. But, this could be b/c of my age. It feels like everything is about my age. Geez...nothing has made me feel older than this process. 

Just a few weeks! I finish my 3 week pill pack tonight. Two more weeks of pills. Oh, and btw, everytime we've argued in the past month, dh has asked me if it is the hormones. it is really ticking me off. lol


----------



## pink32

Hey,

i've heard and read that 2 eggs give a better chance! this is why don't know what to do ...i think we'll play it by ear and i'm sure we'd be able to change our minds should we need to closer to implamantation.

i know what u mean about feeling old with this whole ttc thing. everyone keeps saying that it's best before ur 30yrs old. - we know already! far out! i feel like i'm hitting 70 already lol....

its all so scientific! doctors dont believe in mother nature its all about the drugs, eggs and needles.....

the lady i was telling u guys about with ohss, she just told me that they had to drain 9 litres of water from her body in 2 weeks as it went to her lungs and she couldnt breath. nothing like scaring the shit outa me! i'm so glad she is well now tho and her 2 little bubs.

hope u are both well - talk soon xoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well and when my neighbor had mild ohss they cancelled her ivf that cycle. So, she ended up spending thousands more on her next cycle. ugh!


----------



## pink32

that's crazy! they shouldnt make ppl have to pay again should something like that happen....everything is about making money i guess.

Girls, how was ur weekend?

Mirf - how are you doing? havent heard from u in ages?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi gals!!!! Sorry I've been MIA. I was maid of honour in my friends wedding on Saturday so the entire week leading up to it was filled with rehearshals,appts,setting up and so on. Lots of fun but glad it's over.

We're still just plugging along with the acupuncture and herbs and everything. I feel like im in limbo. I've always had a "next appt" or something to look forward to for the past 2.5 years. It feels weird. I think I will give us until Halloween and then regroup.

You girls don't have much longer at all. Are you still set on one egg, Pink?

Silly - my DH said to me the other day when I had AF "I can tell you have your period, you always act like this, it's ok." ARGH! Which of course made me even more irritated. I wish for one day they could go through 5 days of cramps, bleeding, bloating, being bitchy and on top of it....all that garbage is the sign that comes to tell you that you're aren't pregnant....again. Men!


----------



## pink32

Sound like a good weekend Mirf...glad u enjoyed urself.

Not set on 1 or 2 eggs yet. i think we'll play it by ear and wait till the time comes for egg implamantation - i'm sure we'll b able to change our minds if we want.

Men are clueless arnt they...i mean their timing couldn't be any worse...then they wonder why we get even worse....lol

Well girls, i'm only cd15 at the moment and we have only bd'd 3 times this cycle. I didnt' track anything at all this month...i just noticed ewcm on friday (which wud of made me day 11) and we bd'd fri and sat nite.... definately not expecting anything just thinking bout this ivf....

silly - how u doing?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, ladies! I am hanging in there. Trying to keep busy and would also like to lose a few pounds. Of course, they week I go back to exercising and our home elliptical broke. UGH! 

This weekend is Labor Day here so we get a holiday on Monday. Lots of fun festivals and things like that. We are supposed to go in for training on our meds this week. DH is really annoying me b/c his work schedule is making this difficult and he needs to be there for this. 

LOL...we haven't bd'd at all this month because i have been on bcps and, frankly, not in the mood at all. Feeling quite cranky. Let's get this show on the road. I am tired of waiting :)

Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## Mamamirfy

How's everyone doing? Not much to report on this end, I'm ovulating so I guess we'll BD, still doing the acupuncture and taking all the vits. wish I had more to report.


----------



## pink32

hey Girls,

silly - i know what u mean - lets get this show on the road! heheh

we havent' BD'd much at all this month either 3-5 times and thats about it.....

MIrf - good luck with ovulation and BD.

at this point i am expecting AF this coming sunday so we should be starting ivf on Monday 13th sept.... 

when are u expecting to start ivf silly?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, ladies! Well, we had our medicine training doc appt on Thursday. Wow. 2 shots a day for 6 days and then three shots a day for the next 5 or 6 days. YIKES. 

Pink, we are starting our meds on 9/15 so we should be doing this at almost the same time. :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I love that you guys are doing this at the same time!


----------



## pink32

Hey Girls,

Silly - i go in for my orientation tommorow and get to pick up all my meds too......(they keep changing their mind on me, one minute come in when u get ur AF the next mini come in for orientation....)

anyway - i go in tommorow so they can show me how/ where to prick myself and go from there. I am expecting AF sunday 12th Sep therefore with a start of injectables on Monday 13th.....

so nervous...wow we will be doing this virtually together....at least we can whinge to eachother.....lol

mirfstar - how are you babe? will u be doing any other rounds of clomid????? 

hope to speak to you girls soon :hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi Pink - I'm doing well....still just taking it easy I guess. I think I will do one more round of Clomid next cycle. Hopefully DH's count and everything will have improved so this will give an extra target. Other than that, we aren't planned for IVF until November. I'm so excited for you both... it's all happening!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, ladies!! Watch, Mirf, you will get pg immediately using your acupuncture and clomid :) That'd be awesome.

Pink, yep, sounds like we will be suffering together. Oh, my, I am freaked about these meds. Just the thought of dh sticking me nightly. they warned him against hitting a vein. You just KNOW he will hit a vein. UGHHHHH! Just a few more days! I go in tomorrow for bloodwork and then again next friday, two days after starting stims, for the second bloodwork and/or ultrasound. 

Ladies, have a fantastic day/evening! Will talk soon :)


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

Mirf - glad ur doing well....lets hope this accupuncture has done something.....i hope so babe.

silly - u have just freaked me out again! what do u mean about hitting a vien? eeewwwwww...now i'm worried...
i thought we just prick ourselves in the stomach or leg? i guess i'll find out in 3 hours......

hope u both have a great day!:hugs:


----------



## pink32

ok girls, so i got back from the FS and picked up my first set of injections. So they told me to grab a bit of fat from my tummy and inject (with a pen type syringe) for 5 days and thats it... i go back for bloods after 5 days and get another pen (which is the syringe) seems quite simple really... so if all going to plan and well i should be going in for egg collection on either the 24th or 27th of september....

im actually quite excited and nervous at the same time...Just praying to the dear lord that all goes well and i get some good quality eggs and we have our BFP this month....:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, OMG...you are getting off easy!!! LOL!! I have to use the pen in my stomach nightly for 5-6 days and then at the same time do an intramuscular in my hip (vein worry) also for the 5-6 days. THEN on day 6, I have to start another intramuscular that blocks ovulation for 5 days. Then, after all that, progesterone shots for 14 days or so. So, my meds are:
*Gonal F Pen
*Repronex
*Cetrotide

I bet they are just doing this b/c I am over 35. AGGHHH!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, and they also sent me an antibiotic to use. Why? I am not sure. 

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yikes, I'm not jealous of this girls. And worried that I may have to do it.LOL. I'm not the best when it comes to needles and don't think I could give myself one. Kudos to you two. I wouldn't trust DH to do it....he's not the most delicate person in the world. I think I would drive the 20 mins to Mom's. Well, this is the beginning for you gals. I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, did you start the injectables?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey girlies...how's everything going? I think you both have started now.....

As for me....I'm 9dpo and yesterday when I wiped I have two teeny drops of red blood. I'm sure it's nothing but I have never had that before. I've also been up the last two nights to pee twice ( which never happens for me) but I did also drink Sleepytime tea before bed both nights lol. I think I'm grasping. If I hadn't seen the blood I wouldn't think anything but I spose it could be from anything. Silly - Did you have implantation bleeding with your DD?

Let me know what's going on in your worlds :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Mama! I start tonight. YIKES!! The length of that IM needle is scaring me. Big time. I did NOT have implantation bleeding but my neighbor did. After IVF...she just assumed it was AF getting ready to start. Wow...actually that is a really good sign for you!!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I feel for ya. I'm not good with needles. Im known to faint. Good luck to you, it's all starting :)

I haven't had any more bleeding, it was so weird. Never had it before. Miracles do happen.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Where the heck is Pink?? LOL!!! OMG...had my first night of injections and, guess what, it didn't hurt a bit!! holy cow... the one needle is a inch and a half long for the intramuscular injection. I am soooo relieved. Of course, I did mess up the first mixing injection so I wasted a vial, but, oh well... Our FS has a link to an actual video that shows you how to use each med. 

Mirf, what if this IS IT!!??!! I am crossing my fingers for you! Can't wait til you can test.


----------



## pink32

HI Girls,

hope you are both well. Sorry i havnt been on all week, i've been so busy with work and havent had a chance.

Ok, so i started my injections on monday so tommorow i go in for my 5 day bloods. 

silly - i noticed you have to mix ur own drugs. its so much easier here, i got an injection with my medication in it and that's for 5 days. It's like an insulin pen - really easy. then tommorow i get the rest of my meds.

after my first injection i got a bruise - i thought gee i'm gonna have bruises all over my tummy by the time i finish stimming:rofl: and looking at my stomach now - i do....thanks to DH i have a massive red dot and bruise from yesterday morning. HE put the needle in then by the time he got his finger to the top of the pen to push it in it was wiggling around and thats all i need - i'm so sensitive i get bruises from virtually nothing.

anyway, i'm at day 5 tommorow morning and so far so good. Touch wood! the only thing i've been feeling is dehydrated and feeling very tired. THey give me my second lot of injections tommorow morning. so if all goes according to plan i should be going in next friday for egg collection! 

How are u finding it silly?

Mirfstar! I read ur post and i see u have spotting - YAY!!!!:dance: and seeing u don't get this normally i think this is a good sign for you! i have my fingers crossed for u...when r u going to test???

Well, i'm going to bed soon so i will speak to u both in the morning.

take care xoxox:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya, Pink! Congrats on starting yours! Actually, I am on two drugs. I also do the pen in the belly every evening (Gonal F) and then I also have to do an intramuscular injection that comes in two vials that has to be mixed with a dilutent (Repronex). I do both of these for 5 days and then I add another intramuscular called Cetrotide to that regimine. Cetrotide prevents ovulation for 5 days and then the HCG trigger shot. 

I go in for an ultrasound/bloods on Friday and then again on Monday.


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm glad they aren't too painful. I bruise like a peach too. It will all be worth it. I wish I was doing this at the same time too :) Besides the spotting I feel llike I do every month before AF comes, huge, sore bbs, tired, not that cranky though, but extra emotional. If I'm not....I think I will do clomid next cycle and if that doesn't work, we'll be going into see FS and get cracking on ICSI. I'll try not to test until I miss AF. I have spent sooooo much $$$ on HPT and always got dissapointed...I'll try and hold out. Fast forward to me in two days crossing the border to go get HPT's (so much cheaper in the states, and I'm 10 mins from border). Glad to hear everyone is doing well and things are on track.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mama, when I was pg with my dd, I felt like I did every cycle...total pms, sore bbs, etc. So, I think it is really hard to define any symptoms. But, one thing that IS sure is that you may have had implantation bleed. Keeping my hopes up for you!!

So I am guessing my egg retrieval will be around 9/26 or 9/27.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thanks! Yes, the bleeding was totally new. Never happened, so hopefully. Egg retrieval 26/27...does it hurt?


----------



## MySillyGirls

I have NO idea whether egg retrieval hurts. I don't think so b/c they put you under for it. I think you might be a little crampy for the rest of the day...


----------



## pink32

HEY Girlies,

i went in for my bloods this morning and they will let me know my results this arvo. THey also gave me another pen to start using - either tonight or tommorow morning along with my gonal F - this is what stops ovulation they said....i wonder why you've been doing the 2 already?

Anyways, she said that if my eostrogen levels are high she'll get me to start tonight, and if they're ok i'll start in the moring.

i should be going in for egg collection on the 24th (hoping all goes according to plan and is well). 

I've been told by FS that we will be in some discomfort for a day or 2 after egg retreival....just hope its not too painful[-o&lt; 

Have u been feeling ok silly? 

mirf - i bet you get ur bfp this month - we can only hope babe!

:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, I feel fine! How about you? I haven't been doing the med that stops ovulation yet. So far, I am doing two ovulatory drugs...the gonal F pen and the Repronex. I will add the anti-ovulation drug on Monday! I think this protocal is specifically for women over 37 b/c the doc said he was being aggressive. Scary, huh??


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ahhh, they knock you out. That's good. Doesn't seem like something I would want to be awake for. I have been having what seems to be my AF starting for about 18 hours but it's not like it normally is at all, and 3 days early. If it's still like this tomorrow, I'll test. Otherwise, I'll be taking Clomid this cycle! Good luck with all your needles, girls.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yup.....damn witch arrived. Have a good weekend :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm thinking about scrapping all this and just doing IVF too.....I'm so tired of all this waiting and crying....


----------



## pink32

Hey girls,
So sorry af got u mirf. That sucks. 
I'm glad u feel good silly. I just got my scan this morn and have approx 10-12 follicles. They said it's a perfect amount so they think I'll prob go on for egg collection this fri. Fingers crossed.
Hope u r both well n I'll check in again after myeeting. Take care X


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, I am so sorry...I know how frustrating it is. I really hoped this was it for you, but it WILL happen! Hugs, dear...

Pink, wow...10-12 follies, that is perfect. It is Monday morning where you are at. It is 7:30p sunday night here right now. I have my scan tomorrow a.m. and hope to have an update. Tomorrow, we should start that 3rd shot that prevents ovulation. I feel very bloated. LOL... it will be interesting to see my follie count and how I have responded. My doc hopes to see 8-10 follies. :)

Ahh, watching football and just chilling this evening. Back to work and all craziness tomorrow.


----------



## pink32

Silly, yeah i had a meeting straight after my doc appointment at 11am. 

wow i cant wait to see how many follies u have...keep me posted.

enjoy the rest of ur weekend and good luck for tommorow:hugs:


----------



## pink32

silly have they been checking ur bloods up till now - to see how ur responding?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, yes! They checked my bloods on Friday and they will check again today. I don't know any results yet though. I'll find out today from the nurses. :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, all! Well, I had my scan and have approximately 10 follicles. But, here's the thing...they are growing a bit slow. So, now I am freaked out. I go back on Wednesday. Praying they catch up by then.


----------



## pink32

thats great silly - u got perfect amount....dont worry about them being a bit small...i had a couple which were 16 and 17 mill and some were about 12mill they said they want them around 18mill ( i think) but they should grow)......

i'm same too worrying now, but in the same token trying to take it day by day...

i'm scared about egg collection, and fertilization and everything.....

my FS nurse told me to have only the second needle tommorow morning ( not the gonal f) apparantly my hormones are a bit elevated (dont know what that means) but have another scan and bloods tommorow morning (wednesday) and will know when i go in for egg collection...

praying our follies grow silly...[-o&lt;

i was a bit emotional yesterday - better today - but i think i'm getting anxious now that it getting nearer and nearer and just hope this all works....

let me know how ur scan goes - good luck babe and lots of :dust: 

mirf how are you? is everything ok? have u started clomid?:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Pink! I guess mine aren't just a bit small but a lot small! LOL! After 5 nights of stims, I didn't have any yet at 10mm. How many nights of stims when you had yours? I am hoping and praying that Wednesday will show them over 10mm.


----------



## pink32

my scan was 8 days after stimming...so u see they just did an earlier scan hence why they're probably still small...try not to stress out - they are still growing babe....you'll see..... i'll see where my follies are at tommorow so that will give us an indication how much they grow in 2 days....


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, thank you! I am anxious to hear about your scan! I have another one tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mamamirfy

This is so exciting! I'm sure yours will catch up Silly - I have a good feeling. Do they take out as many eggs as they can or is it a set number? This is like German to me but I'm trying to keep up LOL. I didn't start the Clomid - I'm having a horrible AF and just didn't want to add anything else to it without talking to my FS.


----------



## pink32

hey girls,
i just had my scan this morning and great news my follies have grown heaps! My follicles are anywhere from 18 - 24 mills....there is a minimum of 6 really large follicles(maybe more) and then smaller ones as well -all up around 12 follies. they are very happy with results of follies and size...so u see silly they grew 7 mills in just 2 days...im sure urs will do the same...:happydance:

mirf - if u dont feel up to the clomid i agree, give it a break...u know, i felt so much worse on the clomid then what i have on the injections. Its been quite ok. MIrf - Re: the eggs; they take out all the follicles (which contains an egg) not all follicles will contain eggs - some may be empty. But they hope for 10-12 follicles and want them to grow to 18mills before they take them out - however some may not reach that size.

oh i nearly forgot, they gave me the trigger shot today and the progesterone gel for after egg collection. So i had to go home and put the trigger shot in the fridge..they said they'll call me this arvo and tell me what time to have the trigger - must be 36hours before egg collection - so i go in friday for egg collection, and next wednesday for egg transfer.

DH will give fresh sample of :spermy: on friday and then we hope that the eggies fertilize well...they should call me daily to let me know how they are progressing.

oooh i'm so nervous, but excited at the same time. 

silly - how did ur scan go? cant wait to hear all about it - all details too please. :hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Holy Dinah! So you could be pregnant in a week! Well, I mean I know they won't be able to tell right away if it work...but they'll put them eggs in next week? This is so exciting. sure goes quickly, doesn't it?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Silly - I can't wait to hear about your scan too!! I hope it's an early appt :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, ladies! My appt is at 9:30a...so in just a few hours! Pink, your developed SO fast! That is amazing! I am hoping that mine are between 10-12 today (of course, I'd love them to be bigger). And, then, I assume I'll go back again on Friday. I'll let you know as soon as I find out! Of course, Pink it is probably the middle of night in Sydney...lol


----------



## Mamamirfy

I think Chicago is 3 hours ahead of me.....or maybe just two. Can't wait to hear results.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey girls! Well I just got back from the scan. My follies did grow. But, there are only 6 measurable follies that measure between 10 and 11.5. Then, there are a handful of little ones. I asked the nurse and she said the numbers were a little low but OK. She said they hope I catch up by Friday. So, the news is just ok on my end. We wish there were more follies this size and we hope they all grow big by Friday. I do start my cetrotide today to prevent ovulation. So, I am not sure how I feel about this right now...


----------



## Mamamirfy

They'll grow!!! I'll send positive thoughts and picture those lil suckers growing. It will happen :)


----------



## pink32

Hey Girls,

told you they would grow silly, and by friday they will be even bigger.

i am feeling a bit uncomfortable now, bit bloated and bit of ovary discomfort. i had my trigger shot last night at 11:30pm and go in for egg collection tommorow (fri 11:30am)... i'm so anxious and nervous and excited all at the same time.

I should be going in for Egg transfer next wednesday....

Cant wait to hear how your next scan goes silly...by next week we should both have our little embryos put back...

Mirf, hope you are doing well...how is the accupuncture going? are you guys still attending? :hugs:


----------



## pink32

MySillyGirls said:


> Hey girls! Well I just got back from the scan. My follies did grow. But, there are only 6 measurable follies that measure between 10 and 11.5. Then, there are a handful of little ones. I asked the nurse and she said the numbers were a little low but OK. She said they hope I catch up by Friday. So, the news is just ok on my end. We wish there were more follies this size and we hope they all grow big by Friday. I do start my cetrotide today to prevent ovulation. So, I am not sure how I feel about this right now...

Silly, please dont stress...6 is not a bad amount, i also have smaller ones and by friday they will grow so much more....you will see... are you drinking heaps of water? i've increased my intake to approx. 2 & 1/2litres per day....i'm peeing so much but apparantly they say to drink 2 litres.....i'll say a little pray for your follies too silly xoxo :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thank you ladies! I hope they grow! Pink, so exciting for you...it is Thursday where you are and you'll have those puppies out of you in just a day. Yay! Praying for gooood embies! I am guessing my egg retrieval won't be until at least Monday. maybe even Tuesday... That is if they don't cancel this... OK PMA, PMA, PMA...


----------



## pink32

i know, i cant wait to see how many eggs they retrieve....it wont be long to you have yours too silly......don't be negative, they aint cancelling any cycle, it will be fine you'll see...it's thursday 9:45am here at the moment...this time tommorow i'll be making my way to the hospital....24hrs to go.....

what have they said to u about fri? is it another scan and then trigger shot?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, Friday is another scan. Just by reading online other women's experiences with similar follicle growth, I would guess I don't get the trigger shot until Sunday for a monday or tuesday retrieval. Yikes! Of course, Monday is my weekly company conference call so I really need to try to get some idea of this on Friday so I can get out of the call. 

Soo exciting about tomorrow for you! You MUST post as soon as you are conscious. LOL


----------



## MySillyGirls

Unfortunately, I bet they make me schlep to the northern suburbs this weekend for another scan as my office is closed. I am guessing, best case scenario is that I will have some 14mms on Friday. For microflare protocal they like to trigger around 18mm.


----------



## pink32

that sucks you gotta go to different offices for follow ups...how frustrating...:nope:

cant wait till your scan...let me know as soon as you can...

i will let u know how i go as soon as i get back....the hospital just called me and said i should be there for a total of 2 hours, so i should be home quite quickly.....

We are also suppose to be picking up a new car we bought last weekend...so we have 2 positive things happening tommorow - dh goes "hopefully it's a good omen" i pray to god it is....we only need the 3rd thing (everything comes in 3's) which hopefully will be a BIG FAT +++++++++++++++++++!!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

That would be AWESOME PINK...a new car, which hopefully comfortably accommodates 3 (or 4 lol). Oh , btw, did you ever decide for sure on # of embies you are transferring?


----------



## pink32

yeh the car is pretty hot...its an Audi A6 so plenty of room....its very hot, DH absolutely loves it....but i'll be driving it whilst then he gets my BMW....i get the new one - ofcourse i deserve it....lol:laugh2: 

I think at this stage we are still transferring the 1 egg, but to be honest i've been thinking about it today thinking should we do 2? i just don't know...MY FS is so against putting back 2 and has scared the crap out of me re: cerebal pasy etc, and DH wants to put back 1 too....i'm scared, confused don't know....but knowing me i'll put back the 1 cause they've all put so many bad thoughts in my mind.

however, my FS nurse (shes' been fantastic) she told me that if they put back a blast (and it's pretty big) then there is a chance that you can end up with identical twins - if it splits in 2.....

How bout you? you still putting back the 2?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey Pink! OOOO...my dh loves the Audi A4 and the Audi A6! He has been trying to find a way to get one for awhile. I need a new car...I am driving a 2007 Jeep. We have looked at the Escalade's (we need seating for 8) but they are so overpriced. I also like the Lincoln Navigator and the Infiniti GX6 or something like that. 

Anyway, I am still going with the FS recommendation...3 3-day embies or 2 5-day blasts. BUT...at this rate, I am guessing we won't have a ton to work with so we will probably have to do the 3 day embies to be safe. But, who knows with the #s I have if I will actually have 3 3-day embies. My FS put in two blasts with a woman and she got quads due to splitting, but that has never happened over age 35 with his practice so it is unlikely for me :)


----------



## pink32

You're so lucky your FS explained embies vs blasts etc...mine explained ZERO! nothing...he just said how many embryos you wana put back 1 or 2 and that was it....oh and ofcourse told us the bad news re: putting back 2...

did your FS tell you why he wants to put back 2 blasts? imagine that, quads....My goodness! is there a are greater chance if we put back 2 to 1? 

i think i'll just wait till my eggs fertilize and see what we are dealing with...whether they are blasts or embies or what...i'm not sure of the difference really, i guess they'll let me know after tommorow?


----------



## pink32

oh, did your FS nurse tell you not to wear perfume, deodorant, nail polish when doing egg collection and transfer?

Mine told me to DEFINATELY not wear any of the above as it interferes with the embies coming out and being transferred for implamantation...

i spent last nite taking off my nail polish off my toes and will ensure i dont' have anything tommoro morn....


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, hi! Our FS is going by the US Reproduction Association guidance for women over 37. This guidance suggests due to our lowered chance of success 2 5 day blasts or 3 3 day embies. Now, if I was 39-42, the guidance would suggest 3 5-day blasts. Crazy huh? 

They haven't told me ANYTHING about egg collection yet. I guess I'll find out when I get to that point...but that is really good to know! Wow, I had that cetrotide injection tonight and it is sore and itchy! Wow!


----------



## pink32

yeh the cetrotide injection hursts....i actually had orgalutran but it's the same thing....its a thicker needle...

so do u know what the guidelines are for a 33 year old....i'm 33 what would the guidelines suggest there?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Pink! US guidelines for a 33 year old do suggest 2 3 day embies of 1 5 day blast. So, probably fairly similar to what your doc is doing :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I wonder why your FS (pink) has sucha strong feeling towrds not putting back two. My FS said that most people do the 2 and your rate of twins doesn't go up but your percentage to have one goes up 15%. I just remember that from last year because it was interesting to me. All of this is sooooo exciting. Really makes me want to call my FS and get going! DH is still doing the acupuncture....but there's no way of knowing if hes improved anything...until I get pregnant or he does a SA in November. Since, we are talking vehicles....I drive a 2006 BMW X5 and hubby has some new deluxe pick up. He needs it for work but wants a fancy car too. I'll definitely always be an SUV girl rather than a minivan girl. Off to work...today is the big day for grabbing your eggies Pink! And you find out what's happening more, tomorrow Silly! So happy for you girls.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, that IVF decision is sure a tough one isn't it? This will be our only shot at it. We've decided we are going back to adoption if this doesn't work. So, either way, it will be an exciting time! The only exception to this is if we manage to get some frost-babies. If so, we will give IVF one more shot. :) My follicles don't FEEL larger this a.m.! LOL . Right now, it is about 1a.m. Friday in Sydney. I bet Miss Pink is tossing and turning... :)


----------



## pink32

Hey Girls,

Yeh silly ur spot on the mark, i was tossing and turning all night:laugh2:. Woke up at 2am and just couldnt sleep...and cause i cant drink or eat anything till i go in this morning, i just wanna drink - soooooooooooo thirsty.

mirf - thats interesting about the chance of 2 eggs increasing by 15%, i didnt know that. Everyone here in Australia is very strict about the 1 blast policy.....IVF Aust is who i'm with and they will only grow 5 day embryos' / blasts...they wont put back a 3 day embie etc. they say the stats of a 5 day embryo sticking is alot higher than a 3 day....i wouldnt know either way?

Mirf, we were looking at buying an X5 too, i already have a BMW 320i (which DH now gets) but this was such an awesome deal on the audi so we went for it....DH picks it up today after my egg collection.

Ok girls, so we are leaving for the hospital in 1/2 hour....i am quite nervous....i will let u both know how it all goes as soon as i get back.

wish me luck xoxo:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

OH WOW...GOOD LUCK!!!! That is odd on the 3 day embie...I think almost every clinic here does that :) But, it sounds like you will have lots of eggies so a 5 day should be very doable for you!! A 3 day is probably more my scenario since they won't want to risk it if there are only a few embies.


----------



## Mamamirfy

It's so strange how it's so different from Country to Country. I'm so eager to hear how it went......Pink??? How'd it go? You have two impatient people here. Do you go on Monday Silly?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, HOW DID IT GO???


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, my follies grew some. I have 6 to 7 that will be possible. Right now they are at 16, 14, 13.5, 13, 13, 11, 9. I go back for a u/s on Sunday. And then again Monday. It looks like EC would be around Tuesday or Wednesday. Probably Wednesday. Plugging away....


----------



## pink32

HI Girls,

Firstly "Silly"- Congratulations on your Follies....I told you they would grow!!!:happydance:

So sorry i couldnt post earlier girls i was dizzy for hours. After my EC they gave me some Pain killers and knocked me right out - couldnt even go to the toilet...DH had to guide me:dohh:...

Anyways getting to the important stuff, they collected 13 eggs, and from the 13 they have fertilised 12 eggies.... so, only 1 wasnt worth fertilising. Now we gotta wait. The scientist called us yesterday to tell us the news and then she will call again today and every day to let us know how the little eggies are progressing....

i tell you what...Yesterday when i woke up after EC, the first thing i did was look at my hand to see the number of eggs (they told me when i wake i will see how many were taken out)...and guess what? there was no number!!!....AS you could both imagine i freaked it...i'm thinking no number...shit! Anyway the nurse goes "how u feeling" i go " the eggs? how many eggs? she goes and gets my paperwork and doesnt tell me, yet writes the number on my hand....i was so happy it brought tears to my eyes (secretly)...hehe i knew not to be too excited from that number because they said what matters is how many fertilise, grow and so forth.

regarding Pain - i am not in a lot of pain at all...Probably the best way to describe my pain is its like mild period pain....i'm trying to get lots of rest and drinking heaps of water. So no need to worry bout pain afterwards silly its really not bad at all.

I was really worried because i was thinking about how much pain i was in after i had a laparoscopy / hysteroscopy done in feb...i was in excruciating pain for a week....but they told me different procedure vs different aneasthetic....

Silly now its your turn.....yay! cant wait to see till you get out all your little potential babies....:happydance:

thanks for all your support girls, it is much appreciated....:hugs:

Just praying my little eggies grow strong and get to 5 day blasts[-o&lt;


----------



## pink32

oh and i nearly forgot...i was wrong on the growth of the eggs.

When the scientist spoke to me yesterday before EC i asked her about growth and fertilisation....She said to me that IVF Australia aim to culture (grow the eggs) to 5 day blasts...However, if there is only a minimal number of eggs retrieved and there are not many to culture, if they see they only have a 3 day embie then they will transfer it....that is only if there are not enough eggs to begin with....But if there are then their aim is to culture them for 5 days.

I must of heard incorrectly to begin with ...sorry girls...


----------



## MySillyGirls

AWESOME PINK!! That is a HUGE number of fertilized eggs! You are a prolific girl! Haha...I love the story about the nurse! You must be soo relieved. You will be getting yours transferred back about the time I am getting my ec. WOW! 

So, I may have that 7th that will catch up. If they could get 7 I will be happy. Their response was that it wasn't bad. Anyway...the number they get to fertilize will help decide whether they do 3 day or 5 day. I mean, if they get 5 to fertilize then they may very well go for the 5 day blast. But, with their goal being 2 5 day blasts, I just don't know. 

Anyway, a little down in the dumps today. We were going to host a Russian orphan in our home for Christmas. A 7 yr old girl. Anyway, it fell through due to a date conflict. Sooo...I REALLY need this IVF to be successful to get my hopes back up. LOL


----------



## pink32

Silly, you will be fine...you will see, i have said prayers for us all...i know it will be positive ...you will see...Have faith! You have gotten this far....

And you know what, you didnt believe that yours were going to grow but they have! i have a good feeling!

i am anxious now to hear from the scientist....

i'm suppose to be resting, but i feel ok....done a bit of washing and now i think i should rest.

DH went and picked up the audi yesterday so we are both quite excited about that too...We love it, it looks fantastic!

Anyway back to the eggies! Yes, i should be getting my transfer done whilst you are getting yours taken out...How exciting! We Just gotta pray now that all goes well from here on in...

i'll let you know what the scientist says after she calls too xoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Pink! Yes, let us know how your embies are doing! Will they call you each day with that or do you need to call them?


----------



## pink32

they will call me everyday to let me know how they are going. They just called me now and told me 8 have taken (the other 4 eggs didnt take for whatever reason) just praying these little ones are strong...I am a bit worried about them now, but i just dont know how this all works.... they'll call again tommorow..


----------



## MySillyGirls

8 is awesome...think, you have more embies than I even have follicles :) Anyway, my RE told us to be prepared that 25% would make it to day 1 (day 0 being day of fertilization). So, this is why I hope I get 7 eggs. Let's say 6 fertilize, maybe 4 will be there on day 1, 3 on day 2 etc. the odds are not on my side for 5 day blasts. Just being realistic. That being said, I am hopeful!! Your embies have made it through the toughest time! Now, everything will be a little less aggressive on them. You have a VERY high likelihood of getting 4 5-day blasts.


----------



## MySillyGirls

So, ladies, what do you do for a living? And, how are you going to fit a baby into your work/life scenario? My dh and I are bothe in advertising. He works in radio in Chicago and I work nationally w/ consumer packaged goods companies (i.e. General Mills). I am home office 90% after paying my dues for lots of years. But, I still travel to see major clients. DH works very long days and has quite a commute. 

I am thinking, if this works, I will hire someone to be at home with me while I work to help with the baby when I am on conference calls, etc.


----------



## pink32

i didnt know that about the eggs...AS i said my FS has explained absolutely jack shit! he has no bed side manner at all....when i saw him in theatre yesterday he didnt even say hello! Absolutely ridiculous....lets just hope he's a good FS!

i hope you have more follies than what u expect. Because in theatre they may actually pull out more than what they see on the ultrascans...they told me i had between 10-12 follies and they pulled out 13? so go figure...maybe they missed one.... i'm hoping thats what has happened with you and they pull out more....fx'd

AS far as work goes. DH and i are both in the same line of Work - we work in recruitment. Both National Sales Roles.

its funny you mention you work for General MIlls...They were one of our clients many years ago....I work for another company now where we tried to get the business (one of the branch managers wife works there in HR however we didnt get it)....i think because they didnt want a large agency, wanted someone bit smaller...oh well...

Your hubbie sounds like he has an awesome job...Radio wow! 

when baby comes - hopefully - i will take a year off and dh will keep working...so hopefully all will work out well.

how bout yourself? will you have some time off?


----------



## pink32

disregard the last question...i just saw you will be hiring someone to look after baby!!!!!!!!!!! LUCKY YOU! 

i'm looking forward to having the time off! just hope it all works out!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya! I am definitely hoping for more follicles but the radiologist was fairly certain we had 7 but said we might get 8. Your FS sounds like he has no personality but he may be awesome at what he does. I have a few neighbors who are docs and it seems the no personality thing is pretty common. LOL

So, as far as work, I probably will only take a few months off. Since my job is home office, it would really be more of a part-time scenario or I can hire someone to be home with me while I work so I could actually be with the babe all day but working too. 

Quite a coincidence on General Mills! I travel to Gen Mills corporate in Minneapolis MN quite a bit. It is a short flight for me...only 45 minute flight. I work with the various brand management teams there. I also work with Kimberly Clark, Wrigley, Anheuser, J.M. Smucker, etc. But, Gen Mills is my largest account. :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

So much has happened! Congrats Pinky! 13......that seems like alot. I can't wait for the transfer and I'm so happy there isn't alot of pain involved. You don't need that. Silly - 7 is good too, only need one, right? :) You mentioned that the hardest part was the first day....does it get easier for them to take after that?

Sorry to hear about not getting your houseguest for Christmas. You'll be pregnant and having morning sickness and will be very busy during that time with planning for baby's arrival anyway ;)

As for jobs...I started an Errand Running biz last summer and it's taking off. Keeps me busy and I really enjoy it. Win-Win. Hubby owns a successful landscaping company (has for years) and has added doing full home renos (like on flip that house), which keeps him toooooo busy but he is really enjoying doing. A "good stress" he says. So with both of our jobs we can work as much or as little as we want. Life is good. Just need a baby to be complete.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey Mirf! THANKS for your kind thoughts :) I just know that the first few days are the toughest for the embies. If they are going strong on day 3, that is a great sign! I think an errand running biz is a great idea! There used to be a local business that would bring you carryout from any restaurant...now I would use that service all the time if it was in our newer suburb. LOL


----------



## pink32

Hello Lovely ladies,

Checking in to let you both know my eggies are doing good. IVF just called and said all eggs are now at 3-4 cells (growing accordingly) which is good...Hope you guys are doing well and enjoying your weekend. 

i'm still a bit tender from the EC but nothing too much to stress over.:hugs:

Mirf, you and DH are very lucky having the type of jobs you have...that would be great to work as desired. 

talk soon xoxo:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, congrats on the embies!!! Yay!! That is fantastic! Now, will you freeze what you don't use?

So, I had my scan today and we will either trigger tonight or tomorrow night. They will call me this afternoon to let me know what the doc wants to do. The u/s lady thought one more day of stims, BUT, the bloodwork team thought today. Right now, I have a 20, 19, 18, 17, 15.5, 15, 11. They said they try to retrieve out of anything larget than a 12 so that 11 should make it. I will keep you posted when they call me back!


----------



## pink32

CONGRATULATIONS on the growth of your follies Silly!!!!! YAY!!! :happydance:

Not long now before they all come out....let me know as soon as you know anything further.

My eggies are also doing well....they called today and said that my eggies are all between 6-10 cell growth and they expect them to be between 6-8 cells...they are progressing well....Yay!!!!

tommorow they will let me know what time i go in for transfer on Wednesday...

i'll keep u posted xoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, I triggered last night and go in early tomorrow a.m. for EC. WOW! 

Pink, that is so great! I hope my little guys flourish the way yours are!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Eeeek!!!! It's time! You're getting your EC today and one more sleep for Pink and she gets hers back in!!! Yippee. Soon enough it will be pregnancy tests we'll be waiting for!!! This is all so exciting, I feel like it's happening to me lol.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, you are so funny! LOL! Actually, my EC will be tomorrow. Today I am just chilling and taking it easy. NO SHOTS TODAY...YAY!


----------



## pink32

Hey girlies,
Great news silly, it's good stopping the injections. So wot time is that my time when u go in? I go in tommoro too, they shud call me soon to let me know wot time it will all happen. I'm struggling to type this as our Internet is down at wrk so I'm using mp iPhone to type dis, sorry of there's any spelling errors. Hehe. 
Anyways, I'm sure ur eggies will do good too silly. 
Mirf, how are u babe? Where r u at in ur cycle?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls! My EC is at 9:30a! I will keep you posted! Pink, can't wait to hear how your transfer goes :)


----------



## pink32

great news silly! cant wait to hear how many you get! GOOD LUCK SILLY!:happydance:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Wooohoo! It's all happening, thats great. I think I'm ovulating...my cycles have only been 26 days the last two so if I go by that...I'm ovulating today. My ticker is set for 28 days....but we'll be BD'ing all week. DH and I jsut got into a screaming argument befor ehe left for work.....not much fun but I think all this is putting a toll on our relationship plus a bunch of other things. The last thing I want to do is BD. Ahhh...what's a girl to do.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, ttc is soo hard on the relationship but that is great that you are ovulating! DH and I also bickered all the way to the clinic this a.m. because he took a route that made us late. We were a half hour late!!! I was so ticked off.

Anyway, we got 6 mature eggs. Not a high number for sure but what we expected. So, they will call us tomorrow and let us know the number that fertilized. Transfer will be either Friday or Sunday for us, God willing. 

OK...I have a good one for you: DH took a last minute personal day for the ET. So, after the procedure, we stop in a western suburb of Chicago to have lunch. Sushi. DH orders a glass of wine for himself and for me (while I was in the restroom, which, having my ovaries just plucked, was not really what I wanted...lol). Anyway, lo and behold, dh's BOSS walks in for a business lunch. So, it looks just fabulous...the two of us sitting there having a glass of wine after this urgent personal day. Do you know how many restaurants are in Chicago?? Not counting at all the Chicago suburbs. Thousands and thousands. And, we run into DH's boss. Classic.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, how was transfer??? I am crampy, tired and very grumpy.


----------



## Mamamirfy

First off. Oh My Word! You have got to be kidding me! That's hilarious (sorry). What are the chances? Did they say anything to eachother? 

I know you say 6 isn't a great number but you only need one. This is so exciting, I can't wait to hear how they progress tomorrow.

Pinky!!! how's the transfer? Did you decide to do one or two? What's the next step? so many questions......


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, I know..can you believe it? Yeah, his boss said soemthing to him...I don't remember now since I was mortified (and probably still woozy from anesthesia). I did make some stupid comment that we had just had our procedure. LOL.. WHAT A NIGHTMARE! And, the crazy thing is that we were in the Western burbs. Dh's boss is usually only downtown as they work downtown. What an unbelievalbe annoying coincidence. dh has been in a bad mood ever since then and is now replacing a doorknob. hahaa


----------



## pink32

Hi Girlies,

lol - i cant believe what happened with your dh's boss...he would be so devasted, but you gotta laugh right....

Silly - Congrats on your eggies.....they should be fine.....yeh i was crampy after the EC however i still am....The progesterone (Citrone Gel) has made me very bloated and crampy...i go to the toilet every 2 hours at night....i havent slept for longer than 2hours since i started taking the gel.....i feel terrible to be honest....not eting but feel so full all the time....something to look forward to silly...Sorry to disappoint you but it aint over yet....

Mirf - Congrats your ovulating today....i hear what ur saying about BD'ng when arguing....i remember when i knew i was ovulating and DH and i were argue, i would still do it and then roll over and continue to be mad.....:rofl: gotta do what we gotta do...heheh

i'm going in for my tranfer soon...i will have it done in 2 and 1/2 hours so i'l let you know how we go.

i spoke to the scientist yesterday and my eggies had progressed to the Morula stage (stage before blastocyst) so hopefully today they "WILL BE" BLASTOCYSTS [-o&lt; Its so stressful, because it's a day by day thing....Anyways i wll know soon enough and we will get to see them under microscope before they go in....

talk soon girls xxo:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, how exciting!!!! Oh, I hope I have two that make it to that stage! I am soo worried that I'll get a call tomorrow and find out only one or two are doing o.k. 

They actually have me on progesterone shots starting tomorrow and also vivelle estradiol patches. With the iui i did the progesterone suppositories and they were gross and made me feel icky.


----------



## pink32

hi guys,

just got back from ET.....they transferred a blastocyst and it was ready to hatch so they said it was a good one....ok so it's in now and we will just wait to see whether it sticks......pls pls pls dear lord [-o&lt; 

no need to worry about ET it doesnt hurt at all, i didnt even feel it.....MY FS goes ok so you ready? i go yeah (expecting to feel something) but didnt feel anything.....

We got to see the little blast before it went back in and they showed us where it was starting to hatch from....

they will let me know tommorow which ones they can freeze, not sure at this stage how many there will be.

Silly your little eggies will do good! try not to worry....:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, YOU ARE PUPO!!! CONGRATS!! You should have lots to freeze so that is encouraging also. ;) I will let you all know when I get a call today. They said they call sometime between late morning and 3p.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Wooohooo! One girl down, one to go. It's going to stick Pink...it has to! Whats your next step? When do you test? I'm sooo happy for you.

Silly - with that time frame they gave you of when to expect a call...I'm guessing they work with the cable company. LOL. What does PUPO mean? 

You know what's weird....two days ago I had spotting...mid cycle spotting with a little cramping, I'm betting it was me ovulating but I have never had that in my life. And I've been disecting my cycles for nearly 3 years. Maybe it was a lil birdie saying "do it now, it's time, do it now". We shall see. tThe weather is gorgeous here! I'm going on a girls weekend trip to Kelowna, it's about 3.5 hours away and supposed to be 26c (80f) this weekend, I'm trying to squeeze a bit more summer out of Canada. I'm glad that my sex week fell before my trip. Fill us in Silly!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, have an AWESOME girls weekend! It is going to be almost 80 F in chicago today but this weekend is going to be only high in the 50's. My oldest daughter turns 8 this weekend! :) You know, my doc had told me one time when I had midcycle spotting that it meanti I was very fertile that month. Something to do with the dip and rise of the appropriate hormones!! 

I still don't have the call yet. They said they call daily before 3p. I am a nervous wreck. LOL!


----------



## MySillyGirls

AGGGHH!! IVF just called my home line...it rang once and they hung up...i saw it on caller id.


----------



## MySillyGirls

OK...ladies. Only 5 of my eggs ended up being mature and we have 4 fertilized embies. They are calling me tomorrow to tell me whether it will be a 3 day or 5 day transfer.


----------



## Mamamirfy

4 is good! Boo about having to wait until tomorrow for more news. Would the 3 day transfer be tomorrow? Woohoooo if it is! I LOVE that your doc told you spotting could mean being extra fertile...although I am the fertile one. Maybe it will be a super egg and go find the sperm instead of vice versa.


----------



## pink32

CONGRATULATIONS SILLY AND MIRF!!!!

Silly - i'm so happy you have 4 fertilised, that is excellent...

Mirfy - Congrats on your spotting too...it's all looking pretty positive!!!!:happydance:i hope you have an awesome weekend away....lucky you....We have a long weekend here this weekend so i'm looking forward to that...no work for 3 days -yay!:happydance:

Im not sure how many eggs i will have to freeze. Yesterday the scientist said that they wont know till today, so it really is down to quality i guess.

This is all sooooooo stressful...i feel your pain silly - totally! I was saying to DH this morning that i feel more Nervous NOW about the little eggies sticking than what i was taking the injections. i am so anxious girls i cant tell you....

i want this baby so much...i pray god gives it to us all.....i would be so happy if we could all get our bfps this month...it would be a blessing...:hugs:


----------



## pink32

Mamamirfy said:


> 4 is good! Boo about having to wait until tomorrow for more news. Would the 3 day transfer be tomorrow? Woohoooo if it is! I LOVE that your doc told you spotting could mean being extra fertile...although I am the fertile one. Maybe it will be a super egg and go find the sperm instead of vice versa.

You crack me up Mirf....lol....the Golden EGG!!!!! that's what DH called our little eggie yesterday....THE GOLDEN EGG!!!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hahaa! It should be a book... "Super Egg Gets a Mate." LOL! My 3 day would be on Friday and a 5 day on Sunday. 

Thanks, Pink! It is sooo nervewracking...I already love my little 4 embies!! I'll let you both know when I find out more tomorrow. Please oh please oh please let there still be 4 tomorrow


----------



## pink32

Silly, looks like a good omen it being your daughters birthday too.....looking pretty promising babe!!!


----------



## pink32

hi girls,

just checking in to let you both know that the scientist called and just told me i have 1 Blastocyst (hatched) ready to freeze.... 

At first i was dissapointed when she said they only had 1, but then she started to explain to me that very rarely do they get blastocysts that make it to the 6th day (hatching or hatched) with such good quality. Apparantly it's harder to grow them after the 5th day so she goes when she saw it hatch she goes "oohhhhh it was so beautiful" she was so sincere and nice she nearly made me cry.....it was almost as tho she was talking like it was hers....hhehe....She was so nice the scientist that grew my little eggies...i have her to thank for her hard work.... She said its as good as the one they put back yesterday:happydance:

well ladies, i just wanted to let you know because i am feeling so emotional, scared and excited at the same time. :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, awwww, that is lovely. :) Praying for our littles.


----------



## pink32

you have no idea how much i am praying for us all....[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm so happy for you Pink. Now you're all set with another Golden Egg if you want to have another. I know this will work for both of you girls. I just know it. It would be ahuge blessing for us all to get our BFP's this month, but seeing as nothing is changing on my end I will be still so very happy if two outta the bunch get them. Silly - any word yet if it will be Friday or Sunday? Seeing as I'm not doing anything like this yet....the most exciting thing I have done since yesterday is.....I got lash extensions! I did it to surprize hubby. He loooooooved the fake eyelashes that the make up artist put on me for my friends wedding last month so I thought I would give them a whirl. so far so good. We'll see how long they last. Off to work....have alot of grocery shopping to do today. For 5 different people! Hello club points lol.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, OOOOOHH lash extension! That sounds so cool! I used Latisse last year and loved the effects. 

OK...SO...I am having my ET tomorrow a.m. All 4 embies are still doing great and starting to cleave. However, because there are less than 5, they don't want to take the chance so they are transferring three 3 day embies tomorrow at 7:15 am. They expect all to be 8 cell or better tomorrow. YIKES!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh my nelly! You're gonna have triplets! Just promise me, no TLC show LOL. So exciting....I'll check tomorrow before I leave but I bet you'll be resting for the remainder of the day. Good luck!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirfy, just for that, I hope you have quads. LOLLLLL! I better not have triplets! OMG! My dh would lose his mind...hahaaa


----------



## pink32

hey girls,

mirf, you must look so hot with your new eyelashes! i love them....are they annoying to have on permanently, and how long do they last?

Silly - 3 embies transferred!!!!!!! i can see you having some multiples... post as soon as its done...

i'm still feeling, bloated, uncomfortable, constipated (sorry tmi) and very very anxious. 

i read up on implamantation and apparantly an embryo which is transferred on day 5 it takes anywhere from 1-3 days for implamanttion to occur and for a 3 day embie transfer takes 3-5 days to implant.....

hope you girls have good day....last day at work today before the long weekend...yay! :hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ok Ok...I take it back. I do not want quads lol. I can't even feel the lashes...I better not be able to, it took 90 mins to do. They say they will last 6 weeks but to come in for fiills every 3 weeks. So you never take them all off (unless you want to) but keep replacing the ones that fall out I guess. I love them though...I threw on some blush today, went to work and felt ok when I ran into people from high school! Thank goodness I got those lashes and I didn't run into them how I normally look when I go grocery shopping. Phew!

So....when do they test to see if it worked? Do you have to wait to miss a period or blood test or ultrasound? How and when will we know? PS Have I mentioned ever how impatient I am?


----------



## pink32

glad the lashes look good....its always better to look hot when u see people from school...heheeh:thumbup:

lol....u sound like me Mirf...i'm ridiculously impatient. 

i find out on the 11 oct..so 10 days to go....feels like ages away...i'll get a blood test done....they say you shouldnt POAS just incase of inacurate results....the Progesterone Gel we have to use contains the HCG pregnancy hormone, so i see how it could give an false result....But then they go if you want to u still can - but they recommend you dont...

Its stressing me out...i'm so anxious its not funny, imagine what state i'll be in when i go for the test - a complete nutjob:wacko:....


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm so glad I know the date you test now. I can countdown. Try your hardest not to take a HPT. It will be hard but you don't want to see a BFP from the progesterone. At least you're finding out in 10 days and not having to wait 14 days for a period. This is much better :)


----------



## pink32

so true...i've thought about testing at home, but then i think i betta not...

Silly have u had ur transfer yet????


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! Well I had the ET this a.m. The news isn't that great. Between yesterday and today, one of my embies basically stopped growing and two are growing too slow. One is a "perfect" 3 day with 8 cells. So, we transferred one 8 cell and two 5 cells. Not what I hoped for at all. Yeah, I know it only takes one but the odds feel against me now. I can't believe after all this our response was so low. I had a good antral follicle count, a high response to clomid, good fsh, etc etc. I thought our only problem was sperm-related. UGH


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm sorry Silly :( They are in now and maybe being in there will help grow faster/better? do they have anyway of telling which is what now that they are in? This will work. One is perfect......that one will latch on and grow perfectly. When do you find out about testing?


----------



## Mamamirfy

PS - Gone til sunday eve now :) Talk to you when I return.


----------



## pink32

so sorry to hear that Silly! but u never know...i have read ( and i have read alot of articles:blush:) that embies may be start off slowly but take off...so you just never know...but look on the bright side you have 1 perfect embie in there and that's all it takes....

your chances are greater with 3 in there to begin with - right?

try not to stress yourself out too much - i know its hard - but that will just make matters worse....

how are you doing with the crinone cream? i am still soooooooooo bloated, constipated, gassy and boobs are huge.....this cream is driving me:wacko: do u have any of those symptoms? 

Mirf - hope you have a fantastic weekend away with the girls, and your new sexy eyelashes.....:thumbup:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! Thanks for the positive thoughts. I am just overall disappointed. I just expected better since ovarian reserve wasn't supposed to be our problem. To only have 4 to work with and then only one good was is very sad for me. But, ya never know, right? Anyway, I am not on crinone cream. They have me doing progesterone in ethyl oleate shots every night.


----------



## pink32

it's so hard....i dont know what to say apart from i hope to god that the good 8 cell embie sticks....[-o&lt;

has the progesterone given you any side effects?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yeah the progesterone makes me feel horrible. Bloated, CRANKY BEYOND ALL BELIEF


----------



## pink32

hey silly, how are you feeling today? i hope you are feeling better....

i've actually been trying to find out how long you have to wait before having sex.....they told me not to have sex after egg transfer for a mimimum of 3 days and then to be careful...how do u be careful? 

anyways now im hanging out for it, hehee - i sound like a guy:rofl:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, my re office recommends no sex at all for a week and none with "O" until a 6 week ultrasound. So, it is complete and total abstinence in our household. And, after being married for 15 years and having two kids that allow little privacy, that isn't that hard. LOLLLLL

Anyway, I am doing ok. We had my in-laws in town for my daughter's bday this weekend so a little out of the loop :)


----------



## pink32

really 6 weeks?.....that ages.....mine didnt say tahat but im def going to wait till my blood test and see what they tell er!

how are u feeling otherwise? has the progsterone made ur breasts really big and painful...mine are so painful i cant even sleep on my stomach...apart from that just trying to eat really high fibre foods....this progesterone crinone cream is awful.... but now it's just become a part of my normal daily regime...


----------



## pink32

hope you had a great birthday party for your daughter too.:cake:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Pink! My dd had an awesome bday and there are still more festivities for her next weekend. yes, the progesterone has affected the bbs too. And I am bloated. ICK! LOLLL! Plus, these IM shots are starting to get to me. BUT...it would all be worth it undoubtedly :)

Hey, when are you testing?? Are you going to take an hpt early? I think I will this weekend. I just want to mentally prepare myself if it is bfn before the beta which is 10/13. 

So, this week, I have to head to Charlotte, North Carolina on Thursday for work. Double ick.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi girlies...I'm back.....what a weekend. Maybe your guys bbs are sooo sore and huge because you're both pregnant!!! Wooohooo! Mine aren't sore at all. They usually are from 2dpo but not this time. You guys test 3 days apart 10 and 13...and my period is due on the 14th! too funny. Well, off to snuggle hubby.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, glad you had a fantastic girls weekend! That sounds like soo much fun. If I am not pg, my college friends and I are going to do one of those the first weekend of Dec. I will only go if I am not pg b/c I don't want to be present for the debauchery if I can't join in. LOLLLL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yes! I hear ya on that one. I don't know how we did it regularily when I was younger.....I'm still exhaausted and just slept for 10 hours. The sore bbs have set in for me....so I'm right on track with all my pms symptoms. I'm going to talk to DH about doing IVF now, I'm been trying everything under the sun for so long and it's not working.


----------



## MySillyGirls

I completely understand! It feels good to be proactive :) I am mad at myself I didn't do this a few years ago when I had a better chance of success. I am going to be 38 in just 6 weeks. AGGHH


----------



## Mamamirfy

It's going to work!! I'm 31 but after this weekend I feel about 51 LOL. When do they start you on stuff....needles, meds....around what day of your cycle?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, regarding the injections, everyone is different depending on the protocal. Mine started the 1st day of my cycle after 6 weeks of bcps but lots of other people start before their cycle etc. I am sure you won't be on my protocal because it is one reserved for us old-timers. LOL


----------



## pink32

hi Girlies,

glad you had a great weekend Mirf...i started my injections on the 2nd day of my cycle but as silly said, everyone does things differently.

Silly- is that your daughter in the pic? shes adorable..

i'm also feeling like this is not going to work silly....i am so grumpy and emotional today...DH and i had a massive fight this morning and its because i just have no patience today...

i keep thinking was this all a waste of time? i'm so down today... still have another 6 days till testing....argh! so scared of what the result will be too. 

silly - how long do you have to take the progesterone? they told me after this second box i dont need anymore...so it was 2 weeks in total.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, hello! Don't give up hope! You have one fabulous blastie transferred and more on ice. This WILL work for you, I am certain :) 

The pic is of my youngest daughter...my Russian baby...when she was about 15 months old. 

So, you aren't going to take an early HPT? I don't think I can resist. I can't wait until beta...if it is going to be a letdown, I want it to be gradual. I am going to test saturday, which would be the equivalent of 12dpo or 9dpt

I am on injectable progesterone. I have to at least inject thru a pregnancy test and possibly two weeks after that.


----------



## pink32

i'm not so sure silly - i just dont know what to think! 

but your daughter is beautiful, she has the brightest blue eyes...

i'm not sure whether i will test before monday...they keep telling me not too as it wont be an accurate result? i dont know! i think to myself sometimes yeh i will, then i think if i see a negative i will seriously be devastated!:wacko:

i may change my mind till the weekend..cant wait till u test:happydance:

if i test this sat it will be equivalent to 10dpo....

are you feeling any different? do u know of any ladies who have had a BFP recently thru ivf? if so i would love to know if they had any symptoms throughout the 2ww..


----------



## Mamamirfy

Your daughter is sooooo cute! I think i'll call the office tomorrow and make an appt for around when I think AF will show up so I can get info for if we want to go ahead with this. I don't even now the full costs....I know we have to do ICSI so that's extra. Yikes. Do you have to pay the $$$$ before or do you get payment plans? I wonder how it works...I probably should have start saving LOL. 

PS. You are BOTH pregnant so enough with the crazy talk.


----------



## pink32

Mirfstar, good new you're moving into ICSI too....another pregnant lady on the way!!!!:thumbup:

in OZ, you have to pay the lump sum payment up front which was $7300 and i just saw in the account today we got a refund of $5000...so really we are only out of pocket $2300 Which isnt too bad......as soon as i had the ET the government automatically funds back whatever it is......also ICSI was only an additional $695 so it wasnt that much more....

let us know how you go and when you may possibly start....seriously dont stress it....the worst part of the whole process is the 2ww.......
:hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

I think it's an extra $2000 here just for ICSI, making it $12,000 - could be wrong though. I won't be getting a refund for anything. Ahhhh......another reason for me to be living in Australia LOL.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, ours is about $12k too and no refund. That is why we only planned to do this once b/c my insurance will pay up to 10k in fertility...lifetime. 
UGH


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ok Ladies...I called. It's $5800 for IVF and extra $1500 for ICSI and the meds will run between $2000-$3000 (depending on what I need). They do payment plans but the full fee must be paid 2 weeks before.....that's not really a payment plan to me but I get what she meant LOL. I will call on the first day of my period and go in and they inject saline to make sure I have no polyps(SP?) and if everything is good I wait until my next cycle and go back in and start BCP and then get crackin. Hopefully....a Chiristmas announcement!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mine is about 12k NOT COUNTING MEDS!! Can you believe US healthcare?? Ridiculous. Fortuntely, I have prescription insurance whic did pay for all but $200 of the meds. Anyway, that is AWESOME you are moving forward!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yes.....the US medical system is a joke. I thought ours would be comparable to Australia. Guess not. How much were your meds, Silly? Do you think the $2,000 would be for younger patients and the $3,000 for older patients? i hope I don't need alot....I wanna do this now! I went and put some more money in my savings account so I stop spending.....gotta look at the prize. Time to scratch my scratch n wins I bought at the store....come on big money :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Mirf, honestly, I don't know what my meds cost as insurance paid and I just had to pay the deductible. I think mine were probably very pricey since I was on both gonal-f and repronex. Maybe you will be like Pink and just be on one injectable. :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I didn't even win the small $2 prize on any of them LOL. I hope I don't have to pay alot for the meds but I also have to come up with the majority of the cost before we decide to go ahead. I'm not sure why I didn't think of this before, I guess I never wanted to believe I would need it. How are you feeling? Any symptoms at all? How bout you Pink?


----------



## MySillyGirls

bummer on the scratch-offs! LOL! I always give those as tags on my holiday gifts. 

No symptoms here. I really don't expect this to work for me. My numbers weren't good enough. But, it is what it is, right?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Have you thought about what you'll do if it doesn't? I still think it will. You have three in there :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yeah, if it doesn't happen, I think we are going back to adoption. My sister-in-law and her husband are adopting their second baby boy from Russia anytime (go figure, we have this midwestern family who will have a whole russian hockey team by the time we're done lol). Anyway, her process has only been 9 mos start to finish so we will probably go that route too. :) We actually already signed on with an agency LAST fall before we decided to give fertility a go.


----------



## pink32

hey girls,

lol you guys are hillarious...silly a whole russian team?!:rofl: Wow and your IVF/ ICSI is absolutely ridiculous over there....U know that we dont even pay for the meds now they are funded by the government...i still think we are pretty lucky here...our system is still pretty good...i mean at $2300 per treatment is not too bad but 10k is absurd.....:wacko:

silly u mentioned u have not symptoms? either do i apart from the constant cramping i've had ever since i started the progesterone.

Also i was told from a lady on here that she POAS before her Blood Prego test and it came up negative...However when they did her bloods they told her she was pregnaant and evidently so she has twin girls to prove it......imagine that, how devastating to get the negative at first...

silly - dont test early, what if you disappoint yourself unnecessarily?! i dont know..i've been thinking about should i? shouldnt I? i think i shouldnt and wait....

its only been 7 days since i had ET and it feels like a month ago....how slow is this 2ww....

mirf you should be getting excited now starting ivf!!!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Are the cramps from the progesterone? Do they cause cramps? Maybe it's that baby growing so quickly :)

I agree about the waiting to test...maybe take it the day before blood or something but not any sooner. I used to be a POAS aholic but I have recovered now....it causes hurt and empty wallets (here anyway, they cost $15, and at my lowest time I was doing one or two a day LOL)

Very excited!!! Now I just need to get AF so I can make the call to the office.


----------



## pink32

you crack me up:lol: Nah dont think it's the baby growing quickly Mirf, the Progesterone definately gives the cramps 100%...Something to look forward to....hehehe

The progesterone also enlarges the breasts (not complaining there and either is DH ) hehehe...painful breasts it also gives constipation (another added incentive - NOT), Bloating - i already look about 5 months preggers - NOT KIDDING - no exageration here wotsoever.... So something to definately be looking forward to MIrfstar! i've got till Sat and then dont need to take it anymore...they said 2 boxes is the course and thats it...its suppose to help implamantation...i'm not complaining just as long as this all works.

I Agree about POAS and getting a bit pricey...Once again they're expensive here but for $15 you get 3 tests in box...Not as pricey over here ....everything seems so ridiculously expensive over there....

ok so at least you know you will be starting IVF soon...:happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

:happydance:OK ladies...i know the poas stuff..not to do it etc. But, i really think I need this as a guidepost. Even if it is negative, it can help me start setting realistic expectations. I tested with my dd 8dpo and it was negative. So, trust me, I won't do it early and probably won't even post when I do it. Part of why I want to take a hpt is that I have family coming to visit in several days (my dad). I am not even going to mention that we did IVF if this is a negative...

Plus, according to what I've read, most clinics do beta tests at around 11dpt. My test won't be until 13dpt :)

Finally, I still have a chance to host a child for the holidays! The little girl we planned on fell through but there is another I am considering. I probably won't do this if i am pg, so I want to get some idea on this asap so we can start making decisions on this.


----------



## MySillyGirls

I have the same progesterone symptoms. It makes me feel truly gross. I have to fly tomorrow and I just know I will be a bloated like a little piglet when I get home from the trip. LOL


----------



## Mamamirfy

I just thought there were alot fo false positives with IVF...that's why I suggested not to. I don't want you to get a false positive and it end up being negative.....but I know you have a baby in there so test away!!! I don't know why the tests are soooo expensive here. I go downt to the States (10 mins)if I know I'm gonna be jonesing. I can get 3/15 or even better, at the dollar store down south LOL. So.....I was brainstorming how I cold come up with the money quickly, we have a few thousand saved up but because DH has been putting every penny into the latest reno he's doing, things have been tight. I have a pair of diamond earrings (biggins) that have no sentimental value.....DH bought them for me when we were dating....I had thought it but didn't want to hurt his feelings but he brought it up to me...said it would give him something to replace. I'm heading to get them appraised and see...I'm sure it would cover the rest. Is that awful of me to do? I just want a baby so badly and don't have another 6 mths in me to wait. I'm done with waiting. OK - let me have it.......


----------



## MySillyGirls

First, Mirf...it is ABSOLUTELY fine that you may sell those earrings. I mean, a cold piece of jewelry can't offer what a child can. I say go for it!!! 

No worries on the POAS...I know there are some false positives. Anything positive will be taken with a grain of salt :) So, will anything negative. Maybe I just like to POAS.LOLLL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahahaha you're funny. I got them appraised....they appraised for $13,000 and he said I should be able to get between $6- $7,000!!! Plus I already have a few thousand saved. Look how quick that was....I guess if you want something bad enough....yahoo!!!! I'm so excited now....come on AF. Watch me sell my earrings and end up pregnant this month LOL.


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

Well mirf thats amazing you're going to get so much for the earings...and i too dont think it's a bad thing that you want to sell them for IVF...as SIlly said you can always replace the earings....Get DH to buy you an even better pair when you're preggo....j

i'm glad you can come up with the funds to do it now!

silly POAS away and let us know as soon as you do....

i'm a bit scepticle because i was thinking what if it is a false + or a false - i would believe the - over the + tho....i'm such a pesimist....


----------



## Mamamirfy

I would probably be P'ingOAS constantly.....I'm not fully recovered. I agree with Pink - let us know. Getting close to blood tests though, too, aren't we????


----------



## MySillyGirls

wow...6-7k would be perfect!! 

Well, I took an hpt just to see if the HCG is out of my system. It is. :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

So, it came up negative?.....now if we get (like how I said "we"?) a positive that means it's a real positive? You're a smart cookie, I never thought to check before it would actually show a real positive to test to see if the HCG is outta my system. Ahhh, we TTC ladies are crafty! PS I don't think I've ever said my name! I'm Miranda.... :)


----------



## pink32

hi Girls,

ok so now i am really confused...i thought there was hcg in the progesterone shots/ cream? i dont know who told me or where i saw it but that's what ive thought all this time? i must be reeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllly wrong....:dohh:


----------



## pink32

by the way i wanted to add i feel like crap too! my bloating and tummy pains are driving me nutso! i'm currently sitting at work and i've had to undo the buttom of my pants....thats how bloated i am....people here must think i've put on a whole heap of weight...no one knows about icsi ....


----------



## pink32

where is everybody today?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm here! I think Silly is away for work, she mentioned having to fly today. I had to put the earrings on consignment, they would buy them right there. But i don't have to pay the full amount until 2 weeks prior so it should be OK. I think you're right about the progesterone.....isn't that Silly meant? That the HCG was out of her system from the progesterone? Or did I make that up in my head LOL. Maybe I'm wrong...wouln't be the first time :) Is your blood test on the 10th? I'm so excited....


----------



## pink32

God Bless the earings - they are ur ticket to IVF:thumbup: Cant wait till u start! ok so the progesterone thing - i'm confused? i dont know if it does have hcg in it or not? this stuff is so confusing - you need to know so much about everything...it's like becoming a nurse...

I'm scheduled for blood test on Monday 11th @ 7:20am..however i wont know the result till the afternoon (prob around 2 or 3Pm) but rest assured i will tell u guys right away...i am stressing out thinking about it.....have i mentioned how impatient i really am...i want to know, but scared to know too....a total nutter!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Miranda and Pink! My daughter loves the name Miranda, btw. She named her fish Miranda. LOL! I am Lesley. 

So, I am back from NC. I didn't get in until late last night due to a mechanical problem on the plane and they had to find us a new one. Anyway, I have never gotten a positive from progesterone and I have had that for two cycles now (iui and then ivf). I was mainly worried about the hcg trigger still being in my system. 

I took an hpt test this a.m. at 7dp3dt. BFN. It sure isn't looking good girls. I know it is early, but, I am trying to set my expectations here. I had three embies, only one of quality. I have a real feeling that this didn't work for me. I am not giving up, I just need to start moving forward with my thoughts. If only I thought another ivf cycle might work well for me... 

How are you girls? Pink I don't know how you can stand it...MONDAY!! LOL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Aww....I'm a fish in Chicago :)

Ok, it's the HCG trigger, I knew it was something that could give a false positive...I was just way off. Oooopsy. 7dp is still super early BUT I get that you need to mentally prepare to soften the blow if in fact there is a a blow to be softened BUT I will be staying positive for you on my end, that's what I do.

Pinkster - I don't know how you're doing it either...you seem alot more calm than I would be. It's only 2 more sleeps for you.....I'm very impatient too....I think it's part of being a Taurus. I can not wait until Monday afternoon Sydney time!!


----------



## pink32

hey Guys,

this is why i cant bring myself to test....remember the lady i was telling u both about....she tested BFN and a few days later her bloods were BFP!!! i think it's way too early for an accurate result silly therefore i take your result with a grain of salt....toooooooooo early...you're getting urslef ready for an irrelevant result...

you have 3 embies in there silly! 3...therefore at least 1 of them will take - i just know it! the lady that had the twins - she put back 3 too, 2 were not so good quality and 1 was good and she got twins...as a matter of fact she said that all 3 took but there was something wrong with the 3rd sack....

then i've heard of ladies that said they put back an awesome blastie that didnt take and the not so good ones did...so i'm not feeling that positive either. Freaking out really:wacko:

Mirfstar - i dont know how i havent tested either....lol...i am not doing well not testing, but i'm just a chicken..:lol: i'm actually preoccupied because i dont feel well at all....its this bloating and cramps ive still got...i am so uncomfortable....Last nite i couldnt eat dinner or anything thats how awful i felt... i cant sleep on my back = hurts my tummy...cant sleep on my tummy = hurts my boobies....Cant win...#-o

so it's sat morning here, got to be strong (not to test) get thru the weekend and get ready for monday...


----------



## Mamamirfy

The suspense is killing me. Normally by now I have huge sore bbs....they are a little bit sore but nothing like normal....ive been having cramps like I normally do...just waiting on my AF. It's been fluctuating between 26-28 days so it's hard to say when it will arrive. I just did all my shopping for Thanksgiving. I'm hosting this year, my parents and my bro, sis, their husband and wife and they each have two kids. So Sunday.......I will be cooking turkey and running back and forth to my computer to see what the results are! I can not wait, I feel as though I'll be finding out if I'm pregnant LOL. I know, I'm a dork.


----------



## MySillyGirls

You are too funny! when I read your post, my first thought was...wow, thanksgiving isn't until november...this woman is organized! Then, I remembered, Canada :)

Well, Miranda, this could be the month! Don't pay for that IVF yet! LOL!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahahaha. I have cousins that live in Seattle.....their Dad (my Uncle) is Canadian and their Mom is American....they lived in the states their whole lives but they used to come up here for our Thanksgiving and we would go down there for theirs. It was a beautiful thing....lotsa bird!


----------



## pink32

We dont have thanks giving in OZ! just x-mas!!!!

this well n truly may be ur month mirf - fx'd its all our month


----------



## Mamamirfy

I lived in Australia for a year so we celbrated Christmas....so strange being so hot on Christmas Day. My cousins and I insisted on coking a turkey to make ourselves not to homesick. What a mistake that was..HOT HOT HOT.


----------



## pink32

hahah...yeh we dont really have hot turkey for xmas...but in the cold its nice....i've only had 1 white christmas when we went to europe with my parents (17 at the time) and it was so beautiful...

We have seafood, and bbq and heaps of salads and deserts for x-mas! oh and lots of wine n spirits too....


----------



## Mamamirfy

I remember! All our roommates wanted to do a Seafood Feast....they gave in because we were 18 and away from home. Funny how things are so different. If Xmas was in the summer here, I'm sure we would want a Seafood dinner too :) I can't for the rum and eggnog this Xmas...or just the eggnog, depending. You find out in about 14 hours!!!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls! We had dd's little girl party this weekend and my dad and his significant other stayed with us. So, it has been busy!

I truly think I am OUT. BFN. Now, I can't help but thinking of trying one more time...can you believe it?? But, this time, I would stop prior to ER if I seem to be stimming poorly. AN"YWAY... I need to meet with the doc next week to discuss my options. 

Pink, I can't wait to hear your results!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

When are you meant to do your blood test Lesley? And....if you do it again and stop prior to ER, do you save money? How does it all work? You aren't out yet BUT I think it's worth another shot too...who knows maybe you'll be ICSI buddies with moi this time :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, it would be GREAT to be ICSI buds. LOL! My OTD is Wednesday but I am 9dp3dt today and feel very af-ish...just like normal. Yep, you save lots if you stop before ER because that is the costliest part of the whole thing...the anesthesia, etc. I think my meds would still be covered so this would probably cost us around 8k. But, who knows...maybe there is a less expensive option!!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

That's good.....if the costs is alot less, why not try one more round. Still too early to tell though! You still have a few more days....I'm just waiting for my AF to come so I can call and book, then it will be more real. It's weird that my bb's aren't sore at all. They normally KILL for 10 days prior. It's annoying lol. I'm probably just having a longer cycle this time because I'm waiting for it so badly haha. I figure that Pink will get the the call around 9pm my time so around 11pm your time....and that's if she gets on here right away to tell us. Can you tell im excited???


----------



## pink32

HI girls,

silly why do u feel you are out? AF symptoms you say... but do you still have bloating? i just went and had my bloods done and i find out results in a few hours (MORE WAITING).....the anxiety is killing me - i'm stressed out to the max!!!!:wacko:

My FS nurse asked me whether i did a HPT and i said i didnt because of everyone talking bout false + etc. She said that Progesterone (crinone cant give a false +) but i guess i'll know soon enuf now.

She also told me that if the bloating is still present then that is a good sign, as if pregnancy hasnt occurred then the bloating should have gone down by now. i'M PRAYING THIS IS A GOOD SIGN!!!!!!!!!![-o&lt; 

i also have cramping and back ache (no spotting or anything - thank the lord) but it doesnt stop me from being an absolute crazy person......

dont' give up silly you dont have long till bloods now....how many dpo past ET are you? im exactly 11 dpo past et today.....[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for us!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, let us know as soon as you get results!! How exciting!! I am 9dp3dt or 12dpo. Realistically, a FRER should have detected a positive by now. Anyway, no, I am not bloated anymore. I feel absolutely normal. The bloating went away a few days ago. 

I am hoping this happens for you!!!!


----------



## pink32

oh i'm sorry to hear that....however i dont know whether that is true or not? like anything i think every persons body reacts differently to things....i'll keep u posted but please dont give up yet...i am praying for us both[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; when r u scheduled for bloods?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, my bloods are officially scheduled for Wednesday :)


----------



## pink32

i have my fingers crossed babe x


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ahhhh....the suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink32

i just got my results and did i mention we are having a BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance: i am a blubbering mess!!!!!! i cant believe it - I'm PREGNANT!!!!!! 
i'm so happy and excited and scared .....i am the happiest person alive today i cannot begin to tell u both how ecstatic i am....
I thank the lord - he listened to my prayers - now i hope he also answers anther prayer and this little one sticks.........
i'm going back in for bloods on friday (they want to make sure that they're rising accordingly) so i'm still scared -i'm invisaging industrial glue - stick pls little munchkin)....

Silly it's ur turn now, and then u too mirf......Xx:hugs:


----------



## Mamamirfy

YES YES YES YES!!!! Congrats honey! I am over the moon for you! How exciting....I'm soooooooo happy. Thanks for updating quickly for us :) xoxoxox


----------



## pink32

thanks so much babe! i've been crying at my desk from happiness...i'm so happy!!!! not telling anyone yet, waiting till they tell me everything is good!

You're next hunni!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

OMG...Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is AMAZING!!!! Woo-hoo!!! This gives hope to all :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

This is the best news ever. Im so happy - I really feel like I have it done and it worked....just gives me hope for when I go in. Lesley....you have three in there! Two more sleeps until your big news :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Nah, Mirf, I got another bfn today and it feels like af should start today right on schedule... :(


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ohhhh.it's supposed to start today? I took a test today too...BFN. Not sure why..just felt like POAS I suppose. Darn AF's!


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls, 
so sorry u have both received bfn's...Silly wait till ur bloods i still have hope for u!!!! 

do u guys mind if i still talk with you both?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Mind? I insist!!!!!!


----------



## pink32

thank u! i would still like to talk with you guys....you have both been so supportive and i would like to see you both get ur BFP's....


----------



## MySillyGirls

Silly PINK!!! Of course we don't mind. who else will we obsess with???? LOLLLLLLL


----------



## bek74

:happydance:Congratulations


----------



## Mamamirfy

How you feeling Silly?


----------



## pink32

hi girls,

thanks Silly, MIrf and Bek74....oh my goodness you have twins...that must be hard work?they are absolutely adorable!!!!
silly how you doing? you're going for bloods today? please let us know as soon as you hear anything?

MIrf - how u doing?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Pink. I go for beta in the a.m. but it is just for protocal as it is 99% likely that I am not pg. Negative, bfn all the way. I corresponded with my RE today via email. We are going to consult next week but now I am leaning towards not doing this again. I am just old. My eggs are old. And, my embryos are not good quality. It is a really sad realization that you have waited too long. It is so weird, because it seems like just yesterday I was 34 and thinking of doing this and, now, I turn around and I am 38. What the heck have I been doing for four years? LOL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Awww Silly... you're not old! I think it's good that you're still going for a consult...maybe they can convince you that you're not old. :) If you don't wanna go through it again, that's another story but I don't want you thinking you're ancient. Time sure does fly though. Will they tell you on the spot tomorrow? or call you in the afternoon like they did for Pink?

Hey Pink! I have cramps! Serious ones....waiting for Af to show up...they are painful. Could very well be from eating huge turkey dinners three days in a row :)

Bek74! Welcome - gorgeous twins. I have dreamt of having boy/girl twins since I was a little girl. Don't tell me how hard it is or I may change my wish heehee.


----------



## pink32

oh silly i am so so sorry! i really am....but u are not old...my goodness ladies who are well and truly in their 40's conceive....i am also glad ur going for a consult....so so sorry truly am....sending lots of :hugs:

Mirf sorry you're having af pains but i guess the sooner it starts the sooner u can commence IVF! are u definately going ahead with it now?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls! Well, actually my RE thinks I am old too! haha..he made a comment about the age-related low quality of my eggs and embryos. Nice huh? I have a friend who is 42 who is pregnant naturally. Isn't that crazy... Anyway, I haven't given up the hope of either natural or adoption, I am just now starting to question whether I am crazy... I mean, I have two beautiful young daughters, maybe (as my mother-in-law asked me the other day) that is what I am meant to have. 

ANYWAY! Enough of my moaning. Pink, how are you feeling!!!?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi girls....Yes, we are definitley going ahead with it. I woke up this morning.....to a bit of pink. NOT enough to count as full flow so I still can't call in......I just wanna get the ball rolling.

Silly - How did your appt go? I ca't believe your RE said that to you....rude. My FS said I'm the youngest person in the clinic and nearly all his clients are late 30's and early 40's. I still totally believe you have a shot with whichever route you want to take but also if you feel you are meant to have the two precious girls you have than that's great too :) I'm gonna need you gals through this....my friends are not the most sensitive regarding TTC, they all got pregnant first pop. So......is that ok? I have really grown used to running down in the am and checking to see what my pen pals have to say that day.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, I am so excited that you are starting!!! OF COURSE you will get support from us!! 

So, I went in for my beta this a.m. and the nurse said if my hpt was negative then that is most likely what to expect. We agreed that she won't call at all this afternoon unless something shows up on the test. I have my consult next week so we shall decide a course of action then. Of course, I am guessing it will be December before I could actually start if they have me do bcps again. I am also thinking about going to another doc for a second opinion. I have a friend doing IVF now and she seems to really like her doc. 

ANYWAY...keep us posted!!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I wonder how long it qill be for me...i know the nurse said that when AF arrives to call in and they will book me in to get saline pumped into me to make sure i have no cysts or polyps, and then once my next af starts I will be put on BCP and then get crackin.....how long were you on BCP? Pink, were you on them too?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Miranda. I was on one month of bcps. So, you'd actually start your ivf in early December. That is potentially around the time we'd start too if we decide to do it...although, I may see if I can delay until Jan because then I can put the $$ in flex spend and save about 30%. :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

So....I would find out arounf Xmas if it worked?? Yahoo.


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

silly, you will fall pregnant, if it didnt happen this time round it will happen the next...Ivf can take a couple of times so by xmas you should have your MIracle. 

Mirf - what is bcp? when i got AF i started the injections on my 2nd day.. i didnt have saline pumped etc...i think that may be due to having a laparoscopy early on in the year and determined i had no cysts and tubes were clear etc. Ofcourse we will support u....You were there for us...

i couldnt of done it without you girls....thanks:hugs:

i feel fine apart from being really bloated and boobs are huge...not sleeping very well at nite but i think because i'm so uncomfortable...they said that the bloating will stay until i'm about 10 weeks....i already look around 3mnths pregnant...not complaining at all....just praying the little one sticks...[-o&lt;

i'm going in for bloods again tommorow morning just to ensure all is going well.....

let me know what bcp is?


----------



## Mamamirfy

BCP is birth control pill. They said I had to go on it....Lesley did too...did you? I had a salpingogrpahy last year....but I guess this saline thing is different. I'm crampy and sorta spotting but not enough to call the clinic and let them know it arrived.

It will stick!!! Let us know about your bloods tomorrow :)


----------



## pink32

oooh:dohh: ofcourse "the pill"...lol. 
no i didnt go on birth control. 
i mostly hear of that happening overseas, dont know why they do it or the theory behind it either?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! As I understand the BCP is to ensure you don't have a remaining corpeus luteum from the previous cycle when you start the injections. Apparently, if you ovulate, you may have those cysts or collapsed follicles remaining and it is best if they aren't there. At least that is what they told me. I am not sure why it isn't just checked on ultrasound.


----------



## Mamamirfy

It's so weird that they do things so differently in different countries generally Canada and US are similiar I think.


----------



## pink32

i'd never heard of that...but yes they seem to be different in the US and Canada to over here. who knows!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi girls.....so according to my chart..I should have gotten AF either yesterday, today or tomorrow. Two mornigs in a row I have wiped and had very light pink that's it. Yesterday I had cramps but nothing and so far this morning, it's the same. Can't she just show up so I can book?? She's so cruel.....

Lesley - how are you doing? I was thinking about you last night. You never updated so I'm assuming it was a no. I'm sorry :( I really thought it would work. Here for you if you need to chat xo

Pinky - can't wait to hear how your bloods are progressing.

It's starting to stay darker longer in the am. It's 645 and pitch dark....I love it. It's crisp and I'm up before hubby (he tends to be like a bear and not get up as early in the fall/winter month). Even the dogs are still asleep...it feels like a Christmas morning. I love it!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya, Miranda! It is a crisp fall day here and staying dark much longer. I kind of like it. 

Yep, I am an official bfn. No surprise. I have been feeling a little dark and grumpy so have been avoiding spreading my bleak outlook on everyone else. LOL! to top it all off, my cat is missing. this is the cat that we've had for 16 years and we think he may have passed away. He is an indoor cat so we have been searching every inch of our home. We have about 5500ft so he could be anywhere. UGHHHHHHHH! What a week. The other option is that maybe he got out when I had a cleaning crew here. I just don't know, but he seems to have disappeared...

Anyway, on to brighter things...Miranda, maybe you are preggers now!!! Wouldn't that be crazy?? Crossing my fingers for you!! I am totally going to try this month with opks even though it is most unlikely. Of course, I still haven't started AF. The progesterone injections really throw that off. 

We are heading away for a long weekend at my in-laws this weekend. should be nice. They live on 40 wooded acres. All the trees have brightly turned and we will have a bonfire. I need to get away. Anyway, I will have no access to internet until Sunday when we return as they don't have wi-fi. 

Girls, have a fantastic weekend!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

btw, i love that feeling too... a fresh pot of coffee, dark, still...the kids and dh asleep. Of course, my dogs are always awake, especially the pup :)


----------



## pink32

hi guys! 

im so sorry about your bfn silly i really thought it would work for you this time. We are here for you babe.

silly - i think you may be pregnant...that would be fantastic, you wouldnt have to do ivf.


----------



## pink32

(dont know what happened, i wanted to keep typing but accidently clicked on reply):dohh:

i went in for bloods today and they told me i was 5 weeks pregnant today(thats apparantly how they do it on the pregnancy wheel) and FS nurse also told me my levels were really high on monday so it should be fine. Hope so[-o&lt;
they will call me this arvo with the results. i should also be getting a scan done in 1 weeks time...they'll also book that today too - i think! 

sorry to hear about your cat silly...that's awful...hope she turns up!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Awwww...so sorry to hear about your cat. We lost a cat a couple years ago and DH still gets so sad when a similiar looking one is on TV. 

It sounds like a relaxing weekend away is just what you need!!

Pinkster -Yay!! 5 weeks pregnant! Now we're talkin :) I don't think I am....it's just late to arrive. That would be hilarious though....3 years later and it happens right before invitro lol.

Off to make hubby dinner.Talk to you girls later. Enjoy your weekends!


----------



## pink32

You never know mirf. Enjoy your weekends girls X


----------



## Mamamirfy

OK - she arrived.....and it's Saturday. I have to wait til 8 but I don't think there's anyone in the office.


----------



## vineyard

pink32 said:


> (dont know what happened, i wanted to keep typing but accidently clicked on reply):dohh:
> 
> i went in for bloods today and they told me i was 5 weeks pregnant today(thats apparantly how they do it on the pregnancy wheel) and FS nurse also told me my levels were really high on monday so it should be fine. Hope so[-o&lt;
> they will call me this arvo with the results. i should also be getting a scan done in 1 weeks time...they'll also book that today too - i think!
> 
> sorry to hear about your cat silly...that's awful...hope she turns up!

Congrats Pink!


----------



## pink32

hi girls,

Mirf - did u start the iVf? what happened???

silly how are you?

VIneyard...thank you! i saw ur message and responded there too....xoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girlies! I am back from my weekend at the in-laws feeling oh-so-glad to be home. Hubby is out getting sushi (one of the two benefits of not being pg) and I am enjoying a glass of pinot grigio (that would be the second benefit). LOl! I think, unless the doc totally warns us off, that we are going to do the ivf again. Probably December time frame. We have our consultation this wed. ANYWAY...how are you all doing??! Beautiful fall weather here....


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi ladies! Well....AF arrived on Saturday but the office was closed to I am waiting until tomorrow morning to call in and get the ball rolling. I'll have more info then :)

Pink - How you feeling? Still have porno boobs?

Lesley - Yum - I'm having a glass of make-shift sangria....helps with the crampin. I'm so happy you guys are going to give it another go. This time will be it. Are you switching to your friends doctor? I hope we are around the same time :)


----------



## pink32

lol -:rofl: the boobs are getting bigger by the day i think - if that's even possible....

i hope you guys get to do ivf together this time! 

so sangrias, sushi and pinot grigo.....mmmmmm sounds good...


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh my Lesley! Are those both your girls? They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

WHOA! I just called in and I start the BCP today.....and go in next week for the saline ultrasound and then the nurse is calling to teach me how to do injections - this is going so fast. Wowzers.


----------



## MySillyGirls

WOWW!!! That is crazy, Miranda!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, btw, yes, those are my babies when they were babies! OLLLDDD pic. Almost as old as my eggs..LOLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahahahahahaaha, you're so funny LOL! I wonder how long I'll be on the BCP...or if 6 weeks is standard. So weird to be going back on the pill. My appt on the 27th will probably clear up alot of questions.


----------



## pink32

Hey Guys,

Yay mirf you start soon - how exciting...the time will fly once u start. 

silly your girls are beautiful...are you having a break before you do another round of icsi?


----------



## Mamamirfy

My consent package arrived....it says I should be on the BCP 2-5 weeks.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello!! I think about 4 weeks is right for the bcos Miranda! I was on them too long (which I still think contributed to my understimming).

Anyway, I am sitting at my girls gymnastic class right now...good times! Pink, I am probably on an ICSI break until decemberish. We have our fs consult tomorrow to see what he thinks. In theeantime though I am still going to use opks and try naturally ;)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I can't wait until next Wednesday...I'll be getting a timetable of when everything will be happening. Come on earrings!!! Sell sell sell.

Oh no....I would be mad if that was the problem. When you do it again, do you go back on the BCP, again? I can't wait to hear what your Dr. has to say. Do you use preseed?

Pink - any morning sickness or anything?


----------



## pink32

hey girlies,

hope you are both well - you both sound really good!

I just heard some really devastating news about a girl i met on this site. She just had her 13 week scan yesterday and there was a blighted ovum, with an empty sac. the baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks.....how so awful, i feel for her so much....it makes me so scared an anxious......i go in for my scan on Monday so praying all is good.

no morning sickness or anything yet....still have pains from time to time but the FS nurse said quite normal....still stressful tho. 

cant wait till u start mirf, an u too silly!!!! xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

That's awful!!! So heartbreaking to hear stories like that.

You'll be ok. Everything will go perfectly and you'll have a baby in 8 months :) Will you get a picture when you go for your scan?


----------



## pink32

not sure? i dont think you see too much at 6 weeks...i think they want to check its in the right spot etc? bring on Monday...so anxious.

i havent been sick yet either...had waves of nausea from time to time but not vomitting...hope everything is ok..


----------



## Mamamirfy

It's still early...i'm sure it will come.....and you'll be hoping it will go away. I think 6 weeks is usually when it starts, something I learned from the years of symptom stalking online.


----------



## pink32

just paranoid!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Aww...don't be. I know it must be hard. You try for so long and it finally happens....but it has happened now and you're nearly 6 weeks pregnant and you will have a beautiful baby at the end of this - how exciting :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, DON'T WORRY! With my lovely oldest daughter, I had no morning sickness until 8 weeks and I NEVER once vomited, just nausea. 

So, ladies...HERE WE GO AGAIN! Had my fs appt. Here's the deal...my antral follicle count is lowered so we are seeing signs of diminshed ovarian reserve. UGH! So, realistically, the doc says I have a 25% chance of this working. HOWEVER, I have an "escape shoot" so to speak. Here is what we are going to do...we are starting a new stim protocal and if it doesn't look like I am stimming well, we will bail. But, in the meantime, I start BCPs today and will start stimming in 3 weeks. Holy cow. He hopes to get this cycle in around Thanksgiving. 

So, here we go again. We shall see. This is a $8800 risk I am taking here. If it doesn't work, we are totally out. The doc was so awesome and compassionate today. He urged us to evaluate the pros and the cons.


----------



## Mamamirfy

YES!!!!!! I'm so happy about your news. By "cycle in" you mean....put the embryos back in? I hope we are around the same time. It's happening so fast but this is awesome - I'm so excited for you. It's an $$$ risk but so worth it - I'm glad to hear he was so compassionate today.A great bedside manner does wonders :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yes, Miranda, this is when the transfer would happen. Although, I am concerned, because I have to travel for work 11/16-11/18


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yikes - not the best timing, is it? I wonder if you express your concern to the Dr...if he may have a solution? I'm still waiting for these nurses to call so I can get a better idea of a timeline.


----------



## MySillyGirls

OK...so I just talked to the nurse. she is thinking to keep me on bcps for three weeks instead of two (apparently, i was doing a two week bcp) but she wants to talk to the doc first. So, she will call me back Friday (apparently doc is out until then), but, in the meantime, I will start bcps today. AGGHH!!! Why can't anything ever be easy!!? this stupid work trip is something I am dreading anyway.


----------



## Mamamirfy

How long did you do other meds after you were taken off the BCP last time? Will it work better with your work trip to be on for 2 weeks or 3 weeks? It will all work out - but I hear ya about nothing ever being easy.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, last time, the other meds were for 12 days after bcps. But, this time, they are doing a week of a lupron overlay? So, it sounds like ideally they wanted to do a two week bcp, a one week lupron overlay and then start pills right after.


----------



## MySillyGirls

oops..i meant then start injectables afterwards. How about you, Miranda? do you know when you are starting injectables?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Lesley - I know nuttin! all I know is that I will be on BCP 2-5 weeks. I'm trying to figure out how long I'll be on the meds are after BCP.....basically i just want to know when i'll be getting the ER done. I'm so impatient. When the nurses call to book the injection lesson I can find out a bit more info. what was your next step after BCP?


----------



## cheerios

Hey dears!

I wanted to share a nice MF success story. I'm not pregnant (yet), but hubby's sperm counts improved from 8 million to 51 million over the past 3 mths!!!! 

For the whole story, you can read it on my journal, but in short he had bacterial infection, which he was treated for. It increased from 8 to 14 million after 1 mth. And now he's taking Fertile-Aid and it has increased to 51 million, with normal motility and everything else.... 

So YES, it IS possible for sperm count to improve no matter what the doctors / FS say!!!! My FS and hubby's urologist basically told him that supplements don't help with sperm count, but apparently they DO!!!

So now I'll have to wait for AF to come and then off we go to our 3rd Clomid cycle!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks Cheerios for the great story! We have dh on fertilaid although we are using ICSI :) I did notice his counts increased with this last ivf.

Miranda, they let you start the injectables 4 or 5 days after bcps. Then, you stim for 9-12 days. I stimmed long, but, I think PINK...didn't you only need to stim 9 days?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thanks Cheerios :) I'm hoping to see an improvement in DH's count with all the diff pills I've been making him take the last few months.

I'm off to google what "stimming" means. I'm sure I'll know it all after my appt but until then I'm - the google queen. So, after you stim is when they go in get your eggs?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Your puppy!!! Is sooooo cute.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sorry, after one cycle and hours and hours of googling, I am a regular expert on ivf terminology!! LOL!! Stimming just means the period in which you are getting the injections that stimulate your ovaries to produce more eggs. So, here is what happened with me: 
BCPs for several weeks to make sure no cyst lingers
4 days after BCP, start nightly stims (aka injections). You may use a variety of injectables based on what your doctor prescribes. Popular ones seem to be lupron, gonal f, repronex.
Generally, you will "stim" or take injections for 9-12 days. During that time, your FS will have you come in every few days for an ultrasound to monitor your follicles. What they want to see is at least 6 follicles (preferably 8 or more). They want to see that those follicles are growing every few days at a rate of 1-2mm per day. So, for example, on your first ultrasound, you'll have a bunch of follicles around 8mm. On your second, they should be 10-12mm and increase each ultrasound from there.

They will generally trigger ovulation when they see that several follicles have reached 18mm. You will then quit taking your stims and do a trigger shot. 36 hours after that is egg retrieval. 3-5 days after is egg transfer back to you depending on whether they do a 3 day or 5 day (ideal) transfer).

Shortly after your egg retrieval, they will have you start progesterone (shots or suppositories) and possibly and estradiol patch. 

So, that's it in a nutshell. :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, btw, that's my puppy Honey. We got her in July and she is now 5 mos old. Golden retriever :) I have struggled on my avatar pic..nothing seems appropriate hahaa


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

silly i stimmed for 10days and then the trigger shot...

how are you all? hope you are all well...i've got a few my days before my scan so will let you know how it goes....quite nervous....


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, you will do GREAT at your scan!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ahhh...thanks. Now it makes alot more sense. I never thought I would actually hope for a suppository over a shot but by that point I will be sooooooo over needles. So....after the BCP's it's really only a couple weeks. Eeek. So this will aboslutely be happening in November :) This means I can cheap out on presents for our huge families and just announce this instead LOL. I remember at what test a year or so ago he said I had 9 follicles and that was good but I have no idea what it was for. So many tests over the years, they get confusing.

Pink - your scan is going to be perfect!! Can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## cheerios

MySillyGirls said:


> Thanks Cheerios for the great story! We have dh on fertilaid although we are using ICSI :) I did notice his counts increased with this last ivf.
> 
> Miranda, they let you start the injectables 4 or 5 days after bcps. Then, you stim for 9-12 days. I stimmed long, but, I think PINK...didn't you only need to stim 9 days?

Hi Mysillygirls

May I ask why are you going ICSI if your hubby's sperm count improved??? Are they within the "normal" range now? What is normal anyways?


----------



## MySillyGirls

cheerios said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Cheerios for the great story! We have dh on fertilaid although we are using ICSI :) I did notice his counts increased with this last ivf.
> 
> Miranda, they let you start the injectables 4 or 5 days after bcps. Then, you stim for 9-12 days. I stimmed long, but, I think PINK...didn't you only need to stim 9 days?
> 
> Hi Mysillygirls
> 
> May I ask why are you going ICSI if your hubby's sperm count improved??? Are they within the "normal" range now? What is normal anyways?Click to expand...

The count still isn't all that great and my doc does all ivfs as ICSI. I apparently have issues also so it is the best option for us.


----------



## Mamamirfy

I didn't know your Dr does all IVF's as ICSI's. That's interesting. I haven't heard of that before. Do they charge more for it or is it included?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Miranda! It is part of the overall fee :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Look what I found during my psycho internet stalking of IVF info. I found a blog of a woman who ended up having twins through IVF - I had a free afternoon and spent most of it reading two years of posts. Then I noticed she is starting a cloth diaper business. these are freaking adorable. Here's the link https://twinkietush.blogspot.com/

Today I felt sick to my stomach....I felt so nauseous. It's gotten a bit better but hasn't gone away. My sister think it's from the Marvelon. I don't recall the BCP ever making me feel like this but I was also 16 when I started it the last time and never on Marvelon, which I heard is strong. Did the BCP make you feel sick Lesley?

Pink -Do you know when you're going to tell family/friends? Have you already?


----------



## MySillyGirls

So, the last time I was on the pill (before IVF) was a year after my oldest daughter was born when I thought I was uber-fertile. I started it a few days earlier than I was instructed. I had a terrible side effect called erythema nodosum. It causes nausea, swollen joints and these spreading nodules under the skin on your legs. It was HORRIBLE. And, this is why I didn't want to go on the pill again...I was soo scared i'd get this again. The worse part is that this particular reaction is associated with not just pill use, but also all these different diseases including lupus, sarcoidosis, crohn's, lymphoma, etc etc. So, I was tested for all of these...and, that was probably the worst part of it. 

ANYWAY, my point is, the pill can do all kinds of funky things to your body. My reaction was very abnormal. But, it can definitely make you feel sick...


----------



## MySillyGirls

Awww...those diapers are cute!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yikes- that's sounds AWFUL! i hope this doesn't last too long, but I supposed I won't be on it for that long. Just not the best feeling. Thanks for all your info :)


----------



## pink32

hey Guys,

gee not good bout you feeling so bad from the pill mirf! what a pain, hope it subsides for you...

i saw the diapers - they are soooooooooooo cute! i love them...

we will be telling family and friends around 12-13 weeks when FS says so...hehehhe...my mum knows but thats it! we havent told anyone else....

hope you are both well and have a great weekend. xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

I wish noone knew anything about us (TTC)...it's been so long I guess we got kinda excited when we finally decided to do IVF. I think I'll just from now on fill in my Mom and my best friend. Did I mention that DH has been growing a "baby beard" for the last 4 or 5 weeks? Just like a playoff beard but he says its staying on until we get pregnant. I quickly informed him if he tells anyone what it is then he has to keep until we decide to share our news or his jig will be up.

Hey Pink - How much are pumpkins in Sydney? A friend that now lives in Australia said she can't believe how $$$ they are. I'm assuming they all get flown in :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

A baby beard!! That is hilarious! My dh couldn't grow a beard if he tried. So, my sister in law and her husband were matched this week with a baby in Russia (their 2nd). They have had an international adoption doc check him out and he is perfect. He is 13 mos old with blonde hair and blue eyes. She felt bad telling me but I couldn't be happier for them (except for the fact that they may take my boy name) which will really irk me because their 4 year old already has one of my boy names!! LOL!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Don't you hate that??? My brother NEARLY stole my girl name....thank god he had another boy. I had this named picked since I was 15 - my mom even said to my SIL...."you know she's had that named picked since she was in high school" her reply "well she better hurry up and get pregnant then!" Now they have two boys and you wait til I get boy/girl twins......I had DH agreed with the name until he saw Twilight come out and how popular "Bella" became. I keep telling him her name is Isabella and that's the more popular one LOL. I had it picked before it was popular so.... toooo bad. It's very exciting that they are gettintg their little Russian prince I just hope they pick a different name :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Here is the kicker...my boy name was Jacob Roman (Roman was the name of my dh's deceased father). So, the first baby they get from Russia actually had Roman as his given Russian name!!! Can you believe it? So, they named him Roman Alexander...which is humorous, since Alexander was my second boy name. So, now they want to name the new baby Jacob. So, they have managed to take ALL my names!! 

I also like the name Isabella for a girl :) but the twilight thing has kind of ruined it for me. So, I like the name Ella Katherine for a girl (named after my aunt) and I also like the name Sophia Marie. 

And, if I don't have another child, I will be naming my next dog one of these names...LOLLLLL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh my...they sure did steal all the names. I also have loved the named Chloe since I was young but a friend just named her daughter Chloe and I couldn't sell DH on it. So Bella Mae it is.....just need to get pregnant and we're all set :)


----------



## pink32

how funny - i've always loved the name Isabella too - since i was a teenager....i know what u mean bout the whole twighlight thing, but i still love it! and for a boy i like Alexander!

yeh pumpkins are pretty expensive here (the halloween ones are something like $20) something crazy...i cudnt get one last year as they were sold out in a few days...i forgot to look again on the weekend and i shouldve because it's my sons birthday on Halloween...

Well i go for my scan this arvo girls! i'll let u know how i go. Hope u both had a great weekend Xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ohhh....can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, I didn't know you had children!! How old is your son?? Pumpkins are super cheap here...I think I paid $3 or $5 per pumpkin.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Pumpkins are the same price here. A Halloween birthday - does he like it? My Mom's is the day before, she liked it because she said there was always a party to go.

It's a torrential downpour here. I knew it was coming, we had a very dry October and now all you see when you look at the forecast is RAIN. Ahhh....part of being a Vancouverite.


----------



## keepsmiling

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/445863-clomid-slimmer.html#post7445895 started a clomid weight loss group x


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

Yeh i do have 2 boys - my eldest is 12yrs and youngest 8yrs..so a girl would be nice now....i cant believe i've never told u guys....lol.....

Well i went for my scan yesterday and saw my little bub...it was so beautiful...we saw the heartbeat flutter so all seems really good so far....my EDD is 20 June 11 (1 day after my birthday) i cant believe it....what a great birhtday present hey?!

i have my next scan on the 8th so we're looking forward to that one too.

how are you both?


----------



## MySillyGirls

That is so awesome, Pink!! Congratulations!!! 8 year olds are fun aren't they?? My oldest is 8 and my youngest 6. Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## pink32

i really want to but then i think should i wait? i dont know...more than likely we will probably find out!


----------



## pink32

i am also trying to put a ticker in my signature and not too sure how to do it? do u cut and past the html list or do u cut and paste the actual ticker...been trying to figure it out and still not sure??????lol


----------



## pink32

oh and the pumpkins yes...i went to the supermarket yesterday and they were $25...how ridiculous!!!


----------



## pink32

still cant get that ticker working...lol


----------



## pink32

got it working....) Finally!!! dont u hate it when u get something in ur head and u just gotta figure it out!


----------



## MySillyGirls

I have no clue how to do tickers. lol


----------



## Mamamirfy

A ticker! I love it! I wouldn't be able to wait to find out the sex...especially if I already had two of the same. I'm also very impatient though. When can you find out? I love that EDD is right by your birthday, that's so sweet. Ahhhh, it must have been such an amazing feeling seeing the little heartbeat.


----------



## pink32

i would love to know the sex, but i also found out with both my boys so i was wondering what it would be like not knowing! it was so great to see the heart beat just praying for all to go well now...how are you doing?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya! I didn't find out with my daughter and that was soo cool. I was convinced she was a boy the whole pregnancy. Of course, we knew with Russia, but that experience had enough surprises. I'd probably find out if I got pregnant again, just to be more organized :) I am doing ok. I still don't know when I stim due to my work trip and no one from my clinic is calling me back, which is annoying me.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Argh - that would be frustrating. My clinic said that the nurses would be calling me to book my injection lesson but they haven't. I hope I get some answers but my saline ultrasound tomorrow is with a different Dr. because mine is away. so...I may still be in the dark tomorrow.


----------



## Mamamirfy

I had my saline ultrasouns today, they said my uterus and ovaries were perfect......then the nurses came to set up my injection lesson for MONDAY because I'm startming med meds on THURSDAY!!! If all goes to plan, I should be having my ER on the 12 and ET on Nov 17. Eeeek. I can't believe how fast this is all happening. When I filled out my paper work, I filled that we wanted two embryo's transferred...when the nurse saw it she said they may not transfer two because of my age, she said it depends on the quality on the day of but my Dr has always told us we could choose one or two si it left me a bit confused. Also...I'm on day 11 of my cycle and i have 6 follicles on my right side and 4 on my left so I'm hoping once they give me all the meds I'll grow tonnes. All so much to take in!!!


----------



## pink32

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwesome mirf! that is great news...i'm so happy for you....keep us posted for sure! good luck babe! i see a bubba coming along ) xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thanks - So excited!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Great news, Miranda!!! WOW...it is moving fast. Well, it looks like, due to my work trip, that I won't start stims until November 19th. AND, my insurance company has really (for lack of better wording) screwed me over. I'll have to pay for most of the meds myself.

Ladies, I had a rough day yesterday. Tears and lots of self pity. LOL! I feel better now, but, I am realizing that I may not want to go through with this second ivf. I still need to think about it...and I have time to think about it...so I am not making that decision yet. But, I may not do this. Two good friends gave me the phone #s of their adoption attorney's yesterday. We may end up going the adoption route...either domestic or foreign. soul searching. 

Hugs, girls


----------



## Mamamirfy

Sorry to hear about your rough day, glad you're feeling a bit better. It's great you have time to think about it and figure out what you want to do. It's a very tough decision that only you two can make. I'll be here to cheer you on with whatever you decide :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thank you, Miranda! It was this insurance chaos that pushed me over the edge. Ridiculous that one ivf cycle would cost me almost $14,000 as self pay. It is hard to justify given my 25% chance...a friend just completed the adoption of her newborn (domestic) for $13,000...9 months start to finish (AND, she was able to drink wine during her "pregnancy" lolllll)


----------



## pink32

so sorry u feel down silly! either way i also will support your decision.:hugs2:


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahahah...yes, you get to drink wine and your body stays the same!! They haven't told me how much my meds will be yet until they do another test. It's $7800 (including freezing my embryos) plus another $2000-$4000 for meds. I think if you have tried for so long and this is your only option that everyone should get a free shot at it. Doesn't seem fair, I'm just thankful we can afford it (thank you earrings).


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, if I was your age, I'd totally do the $14k and the ivf for sure! For you, this is a great chance! My odds aren't as high though and I have two other kids that will be short some college $$ if I do this :) but, I haven't made the decision yet. I am going to stick around...I am sooo excited because I know this will work for you!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Awww thanks!!! I hope so :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Went for my injection lesson - it was overwhelming but I think I have it under control. I'll be taking Puregon and Menopur daily and will add in Orgalutran towards the end. the Nurse was very sweet - she was British...her accent made all the needle talk not sound as bad :) I find out tomorrow the total cost of all the meds....eeek. The cycle is paid for and this Nurse said the same about only doing one embryo. I get her reasoning but I wish my Dr. hadn't told me before it was my choice, because we have had two in our heads for over a year...if we do one and it doesn't work, I think I'll be more mad that they didn't do two to give us a better chance. Have to wait and see what my docs says, I suppose. I go in for an ultrasound/bloods on Thursday and should be starting the meds on Friday....the egg retrieval is 16-18 and the trasnfer 21-23.....Yowza! 

How are you girlies doing? Did everyone have a good Halloween?


----------



## pink32

Hey Girls,

MIrf not too far away now....by the end of the month you should have it all done....very exciting. 

silly hope you are well...

didnt do much on halloween...we took my son to the movies and then out to dinner seeing it was his birthday....nothing major.

Halloween is pretty big over there isnt it?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Sure is.....the kids live for it and alot of adults I know do too. My DH and I enjoy taking our nieces and nephews out rather than go out ourselves tho. I love the movie theatres in Australia....well in Cairns at least. The seats recline.....we don't have those in Vancouver. I loved them and that was 13 years ago - you'd think they would have them everywhere by now. Have you had another scan?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls! Miranda, I have to say, I think I'd push for the two embie transfer. Knowing what I know now, I'd definitely go with two unless you are prepared to finance multiple cycle. Hugs!

Anyway, Halloween is HUGE in our neighborhood. 3 full days of festivities. Friday, the kids had their school halloween parties...dressed up in costume. Saturday, was our neighbor's annual HUGE Halloween party...complete with a haunted house (in a renovated covered bridge) and a magician with a live goose, doves, etc. I dressed as a fortune teller. DH was a vampire. The girls were the goddess athena and a goth witch. LOL. Finally, Sunday was trick-or-treating. 

SOOO glad it is over. LOL...i can't take the full weekend festivities like I used to... :)

Over the weekend, we also got a new kitty from a rescue. she is 5 or 6 weeks old...black...we have named her BOO! :)

In regards to IVF, the plan as of now is to pursue the ivf but buy the meds now and then do the actual ivf in jan. I have to travel for work tomorrow. Yuck. Minneapolis.


----------



## Mamamirfy

That's what we are thinking too - we are theones paying for it so I think it should be upto us. It's not as if we are asking for 4 to be put back.

Sounds like a crazy busy weekend! We went to a great new restaurant for my mom's birthday on the Saturday and we were too tired to go to the Halloween Party afterward so my Sookie (true blood) costume will have to get used next year. The name "Boo" is so cute! How many pets do you have? We have two dogs, a big Rottweiler/Great Dane and a Miniature Pinscher. They keep me busy - both have strong personalities lol.

You made a decision about IVF! That's great - I'm so happy for you. Now you can have rum n' eggnogs at xmas.


----------



## MySillyGirls

haha, Miranda, yes, I will be imbibing over the holidays :) i do need to talk to my doc though because I'll want to start bcps in December to do this cycle early in Jan. 

We have two dogs and two kitties. Our dogs are both golden retrievers. We have had a rough year with pets. Our elderly dog passed away in August and we have had two cats pass this year. So, now, our pets are all very young :) Boo Kitty is crawling up me as I type this.

LOL...you were going to be Sookie?? That is soo funny. I love True Blood.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Our big dog is 9.....which is old for how large he is (150lbs) and Bambi is 4.5 and acts like a puppy, refuses to go the bathroom outside if raining (which isn't great when you live in the wettest part of your country).

Yep, I was going to be Sookie - I ordered the costume off HBO.com. It was the Merlotte's T shirt and Merlottes green apron. so easy! I already have blonde hair, I was just going to put a black strip of toothpaint down the center of my two front teeth so I had the gap and I'd be all set. My friend was having a Vampire, Fairy, Werewolf themed party (we all love True Blood, Vampire Diaries) so I figured it would fit in.

We got the call and the meds will come to $1900! That's awesome, I was afraid we would be over $10,000 total.....that doesn't include the trigger shot but I can't imagine that being too $$$. I took my last BCP last night and I'm not looking forward to AF showing up again...she was just here two weeks ago lol.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Do you realize that my insurance was charged almost 10k for one cycle of IVF meds??? Out of pocket, it would/will cost me almost $5k for one cycle of meds. The US costs are absolutely ridiculous and it is due to the insurance companies hijacking us.


----------



## Mamamirfy

That's crazy! Wayyyy too $$$. How does anyone afford that? My clinic told me it could cost us anywhere from $2000-$5,000. I was shocked and happy when it was $1900. DH didn't quite feel as happy as me when I said "It's ONLY $1900"


----------



## Mamamirfy

Just got back from my baseline.....should find out in the next couple hours if I'm good to go to start meds tomorrow. Got everything...just waiting for the call. Wasn't the greatest experience at 7am. He was doing in the internal looking for ovaries but it felt like someone was kicking me from the inside, still sore. So excited for that every other day...yuck. Big picture, right? Baby baby baby baby.

How you girls? Any morning sickness yet Pink?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Everything checked out! I'm officially starting meds tomorrow :)


----------



## pink32

HI Girls,

so happy ur starting ur meds tommorow...yay! 

plenty of nausea but no real vomitting as such...its really wierd i feel in the mornings but in the arvos is when i feel like crap....cramping and nausea etc. i go for my 8 week scan on monday so will let u guys know how i go.... xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

I can't believe I spent soooo many months terrified of doing the injections and I didn't even feel them. I am scared of needles and pain so I really wasn't looking forward to it. It was so easy and pain free. What a relief. I'm thrilled that it has all started and now I know what to expect.


----------



## Mamamirfy

When you guys were on the pen one (i'm using Puregon).....I'm supposed to give myself 175units each injection. The package says it has 300 but the nurse told me they put an extra 100 in. So I got my second dose out of the pen last night and now there should be 50 left. Am I supposed to throw out that 50? Or use the 50 and only use 125 out of the next injection to total 175? I'm so confused and the nurses aren't in on the weekend at the clinic. She always told me to line the needle up to 175 so that's why I'm questioning....when I added up all my meds, I don't have enough to last me the entire time if I don't save the 50 and not even if I do save the 50. This is probably confusing. sorry, I'm just confused and this was the $$$$ med.


----------



## pink32

hey mirf,
the injections arent as bad as what we all invisaged i think...i was stressing it so badly and then when i did it, it was really a piece of cake.
regarding the pen and doses of injections, i cant help you....in Australia we are given the pen and it has everything mixed up for us all we do is "inject", they make it pretty easy for us here. i hope you figured it out. xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thanks....it's all mixed we just change the dial to the correct dosage. I've decided im going to use every last drop because it's so $$$ so i may need to do two different needs on days where I only have a bit left in one but it's better than needing to buy more.

the baby is the size of a raspberry?!!?!? How cute is that? Awwww....I can't believe you are 8 weeks already. I guess the way they count you're 4 weeks before you even know. Did you have your scan yet today?


----------



## pink32

Yeh well because they know exactly when they put the eggies back they know exactly how many weeks i am...which will be same for you...havent had scan yet going in 3, 1/2 hours so will tell u as soon as i'm done....praying all is good. i'm actually going to an engagment on the 20th nov and i cant fit into anything...my tummy is big and boobies too so yesterday i bought a really nice dress to wear as i dont want anybody knowing i'm pregnant till at least 13 weeks.....i must say dh is enjoying the big (.)(.)'s...hehehehe ive also just eaten half a block of chocolate and now dont feel that great......what date do u go in for egg collection? and make sure you drink heeeeeeeeaps of water. xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahaha you make me laugh. Your tummy is big already? Is it bloat from all this or baby? Boone mentioned drinking lotsa water to me but I normally drink 2ltrs a day but remembered u drinking loads so I upped it. Is it for stimming? I go in tomorrow for bloods and again on we'd for ultrasound. Can't wait for that one-I'll get an idea of follies:) they said collection should be between 16-18. Fill me in about scan, I'm sure everything will be great!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Just heard back from clinic. My bloods came back and they are upping my puregon from 175 units to 300 units. It has me worried.


----------



## pink32

dont worry they will do what your body can take to ensure maximum number of follies...i think they decreased my dose for 2 days and then i went back to normal....you'll be great...cant wait till ur EC....try not to stress it will all be great....
Ok so i had my scan yesterday and let me tell u i was so angry by the end of the whole process. 

Firstly my FS asks me to take my pants off etc because he says best to do an internal ultrasound again. So i strip down and get myself ready. He then walks in the room with another Doctor (never seen here b4 i might add) and she starts doing the scan on my belly. I go i thought we were doing internal...they go oh yes but we'll try this...Ok so the monitor is not even facing me and i cant see what is going on - i'm trying to half sit to get a glance....DH goes "oh there it is" i go " i Cant see" (By this point i am Fuming:growlmad:) She then decides to move the monitor around....Great so i can finally see somthing. Then my FS starts talking to be about a Obstetric Doc and the lady doing the scan is finishing up and had already printed to little pics and we were all done....Oh my goodness i was sooooooooooo angry by this point...This whole ultrasound took less than 1 minute and they didnt talk through anything...They were talking to eachother and i got out of it that baby had a strong heart beat of 160 beats per minute - which is great! but then i saw on the pic that the baby's measurements were at 7 w and 5days? i asked why the measurements were this when i am 8w + 1 day...So they go nothing to worry about the machine is never as accurate at 8 weeks as what an internal scan is!!! WTF? So i am thinking "then WHY DIDNT U PPL DO AN INTERNAL THEN?! I Mean seriously....the ivf ppl feel like they are just fot the $$$....at least i wont have them the entire pregnancy i'll go crazy.... 

So that was my scan day yesterday. I have my 12 week scan on the 6th dec and bloods etc (to check for down syndrome) and this is a pretty indepth scan..... so i spoke to the lady this morning to book and asked about the baby's measurements and she assured me that measurements will always be a few days here or there. i feel a bit better now but last nite i couldnt sleep i was so stressed out....

Sorry for the rant, but i needed to get that off my chest, i felt like they just didnt care and i was looking forward to that scan for 2 weeks now and it was all over in less than a minute....anyways, hopefully my 12 week one will be a long and i will get to see a better view of bub....

how are u going with your injections? are u doing them on ur own or is dh doing them? they're so easy...DH did mine once or twice - because he wanted - but i found it less painfull when i did them myself...let me know how u are doing xoxoxo (thanks for listening to my rant):blush:


----------



## Mamamirfy

I would be livid!!! How rude of them...don't they get that you have been waiting for this? That you are eagerly waiting to see your lil babe on the screen? You have ever right to be pissed. I'm glad you got pictures at least! Hopefully neither of them are involved with your 12 week scan.

My injections are ok - they jsut start to hurt a bit last night (third night) and I'm getting ready to do this round in an hour. My Menopur stayed the same dose but Puregon went up by alot. That's the $$$$ med so I'm hoping it doesn't stay at 300 units each day. I have to research it more to know why they did that. I guess me Estrogen levels didn't come back high enough. We shall see. I do them all myself.....I don't trust him to jab me lol.


----------



## pink32

lets hope your levels rise high enuf so you dont have to keep upping the dose!!! it's expensive but will be well worth it:)


----------



## amirini

I'm currently on my third iui cycle with clomid at 150 mg ..this has the effect of increasin the amount of eggs i produced.. currently i have 3 follies and ive taken my Ovadril shot. iui scheduled for wendsday. DH sperm counts post wash have been 10 mill -2 mill...


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey pinky- how many follies did u have at your 6 day scan? I'm having mine in the am so I'm very excited! Did ur number increase as time went on?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ok just got back from my scan. I'm running a couple days behind but they are hoping with the upped dosage that things will level out. I have 10-15 follicles with a handful being under 5mm the rest were between 7-9mm and one was 12. Im feeling disappointed . I realize it's not bad but I just want this to happen and now behind a couple days.


----------



## Mamamirfy

My estrogen went up from 242 onmonday to 548 today. I think it's still a bit low but it's improving so that's positive! Feel a bit better now :)


----------



## pink32

hey Mirf,
that sounds like a great amount of follies -the just need to grow now....the number of follies arent as important as the quality...i had between 10-13 on day6 and on EC they took out 13.....and 2 of mine got to blasts and hatched.....Yay! Great news for you - i'm soo happy! Now they will just mature and grow and they will take them out. Glad your eostrogen is rising too...Great news! you must be so happy! xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yes! Very happy......wish they were a bitbiggerbut they'll grow. Where the heck is silly?


----------



## pink32

they will grow definately! i was thinking the same thing re: silly! i hope she is ok?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I just looked back....she was going away for business but I don't think she normally goes this long. I hope she's alright.


----------



## pink32

yeh me too....how are you needles going? have ur eostrogen levels gone up anymore? you go in for check ups every 2nd day or so dont u? just checking as i'm not sure how different it is over there to here?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yep, I go in every other day so I go in at 7am tomorrow morning...I'll know my results from scan right away but they usually call me around 11am to give me estrogen level. I start the third med tonight to stop me from ovulating......I hope my numbers have improved for tomorrow...i just want to be on schedule because I had it in my head I would be getting my egg collection nov 16-18. Eeek, so eager!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Well.......feeling discouraged, my follies grew but still small and only have 5 or 6 that are worth mentioning. I have one 16 but he said we'll miss it by the time the rest catch up. If they don't pick up by next spot they are cancelling. I can't believe all this.


----------



## pink32

Really??? I can't believe it either! Did they not give u a high enuf dose I wonder. You still have a few days to go so don't stress yet. I have my fingers crossed for u babe!!! When will u know for sure?


----------



## Mamamirfy

They started me at 175 and I was on that for 3 days......then they tested my blood and estrogen was low so they upped me to 300 and I seem to be going ok now but still behind. I'm guessing they should have had me at 300 from the start. I think I'll find out on Sunday what they'll do. They need to grow!!!


----------



## hopefulchick

Hey Pink,

Not sure if you remember me from the Clomid Virgin thread....:winkwink:
Just reading through your thread and see that you are pregnant. Congratulations :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Good news! Just had my Day 10 scans.....Dr. came in and said..."Ok, let's take a look and hope you're just a slow responder and not a low responder." I have never been so happy to be called "slow" in my life! My 16mm follie that he was afraid would grow too big by the time the rest caught up hasn't grown anymore and he was very happy. The rest have grown.....so I'm on meds for 2 more days and we will check again on Tuesday and if everything keeps going at this rate I will be getting egg retrieval on Thursday or Friday. I'm over the moon excited. There was no mention of cancelling. My uterine lining went from 6.5mm to 11.5 mm in two days and I'm waiting on estrogen level but he says he just think it's took me a bit longer than average. Update: just got estrogen level. Its gone up to 1894 from 926 two days ago. Still low but it's been doubling every two days since day 6 so it just took me a bit longer than normal. I have nine follies.....3 are small but this is soooo much better than my news from Friday. Yahooo!

How are you feeling Pink? Any more news? Belly growing? I have heard from a few people that we do start to show earlier, I guess from all the meds making us bloated and it never going down? I'm not sure.


----------



## pink32

hopefulchick said:


> Hey Pink,
> 
> Not sure if you remember me from the Clomid Virgin thread....:winkwink:
> Just reading through your thread and see that you are pregnant. Congratulations :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!

Yes ofcourse i do! thanks very much...how are you getting on? xoxo


----------



## pink32

Yay mirf! that is awesome news! i'm soo happy for you....you see they caught up - dont wanna say i told u so! but "I told u so!"

wont be long now! you will be pregnant in the next couple of weeks! 

i've been feeling pretty good! you know i had morning sickness with both my boys and with this one - nothing! few waves of nausea but thats about it....nauseas today too but no real vommiting or anything....

I've been bloated from after the egg transfer and remained that way ever since. Have grown more than that too, but def think has alot to do with the meds - agree! i dont really care just want to get past this 1st trimester its driving me crazy - so stressful.....3 more wks till my scan - cant wait - just anxious and praying all is well....

i havent told work yet, and its quite hard as my belly is bigger and i've bought all these baggier tops to wear....Usually dont wear this sort of thing at all - my clothes are generally fitted.....a few people have looked at me (and my belly) they're probably thinking "She's put on weight":rofl:...

anyways keep me posted how you are progressing!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahaha- u did tell me so! I am eager to see what happens on Tuesday.

Maybe the lack of vomit means you're having a girl - that would be nice. Good to get a girl and good to not be sick to your stomach. 

I bet your co workers will keep quiet about their thoughts of u being preg.....unless they're men and clueless. Hopefully just long enough til u get comfortable enough. Until then...... Keep the loose tops coming lol.

I love your ticker. We've moved up to a green olive now!

Hey, do u remembe if the trigger shot was pricey? They have added so many days that our bank account is running on fumes. I can't imagine it being too crazy. I'm just hoping it's not a $1000 injection.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey Girls!!! I am soo sorry I have been MIA... I had to travel for work and then turn in my laptop for repair. How are you??? Any news?? Miranda are you starting treatments??


----------



## MySillyGirls

FYI...on the trigger shot...I don't think it was all that expensive...maybe $100 or less and that is U.S.

So, I was going to have to pay for my meds out of pocket...or at least the big one...the follistim. Follistim was going to cost me about $4000. Guess what? My best friend from college is doing ivf now too. Her insurance covers all her meds and the doc recently changed her protocal so she gave me ALL HER FOLLISTIM!! We are thrilled...I can't believe how much this is saving us. Anyway, the bad news is that I just had another bad pap smear. UGH! But, it is just a mild change so I think we can move forward but we aren't going to start the cycle until late december/early Jan. 

OK...I am going to bed now. LOL! but, I am back and will check in in the morning! :) Glad to be back!


----------



## Mamamirfy

HIIIIIIIIIII - We missed you. I almost called out a search party. That's awesome about the follitism meds. Those are sooooo $$$$$. Here's the latest. I just got back from my appt.

I went in for more blood work (day 12 of stims) and another ultrasound today, my follicles are growing still but they want to give it one more day of meds and I trigger tomorrow night !!!!! My uterine lining is "perfect and very fertile" he said which makes me happy because we still have a few hurdles and this makes me feel better about implantation. I'm having my egg retrieval on Friday (19) and hoping to put back 5 day blasts on the 24th. Is this all really happenening? I have one 18.5, 17, 16 ,15, 15 and im not sure of the rest...they'll be calling shortly and I'll get my E level and exact measurements. they were whispering them today so it was hard to get them all. They aren't even making me come back until Friday morning so this is awesome. He said " everything is great" which makes me happy because 4 days ago...there was talk of cancelling. Wooohoo! UPDATE: UPDATE: My estrogen level is at 3013 (up from 1894 two days ago) and I have 11 follies. Probably only 7 will make it for ER but I'm happy!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, trust me, some days, I want to send out a search party for myself. hahahaa!

Your numbers look really good!! I was a slow responder too...I was on the injectables for a full 12 days. I think it happens MUCH more than people think! Your follie #s are almost identical to mine! Keep in mind, I had viable embryo(s) to transfer, implantation just didn't work for me. Yours sound great :) HUGS!!!!

When I start my cycle, I will be on a different protocal. This time, we are doing Lupron, Follistim and Repronex :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I can't wait for you to start. Now that I understand everything :) I'm soo happy you're back. I'm a bit worried bc I am fighting off a cold. I just need rest and nowthat I don't have to be up at 5am every other day to go to clinic I should getit. Today is my last day of meds and then just the op trigger tomorrow. So eager to not have to jab myself anymore

Anyone getting ready for the holidays? I put up my tree- helped occupy my brain from all this.I'm fully in christmas mode.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, I am so excited about your retrieval! How exciting! You have to take care of yourself! Although, I did hear that a lowered immune system (cold etc) could be good for implantation... 

I am fully Xmas mode now also, but haven't put up the tree. We usually put ours up the day after Thanksgiving. Thanksgiving is on 11/25 this year. BUT..I also love Black Friday..so, I will get up the day after Thanksgiving at 3am and go Xmas shopping and then we will buy a tree. I put up 3 full size trees! A live tree on our main level. A pretty artificial tree on our upper level and a tacky tree in our basement next to the bar :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Wow!!!! I wanna see pics of all your trees. That's awesome. I have a dark purple artificial tree and wanted to put up a huge real tree this year but with all this I'm thinking I better save the money because I would have to buy all new decorations and everything. So, just the purple this year.

You know what's funny?? I swore your Thanksgiving was this past weekend. I forgot to PVR my hubby's show (Boardwalk Empire) and then to get myself outta trouble I said "don't worry, i'm sure it was rerun, it's Thanksgiving in the States." Where did I pull that out of? I must have seen a commercial on TV advertising the Black Friday sales and assumed it was that weekend. LOL. That's so funny. I'm glad I didn't wish my American cousins a Happy Turkey Day on facebook.

My cold has gotten MUCH worse....I'm drinking a butt load of water and hot liquids and taking this vitamin c hot drink thing. I can't really take any other meds. I'll kick it by Friday...I'm just nervous that if I don't they will cancel.....I think it's more about being by the transfer date.......what do you think? Interesting about the implantation part..I'll tell DH, he is freaked right out now about me being sick but it's good because he's being super sweet and butler-ish :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Isn't it great when dh waits on you!? It was my bday last friday...sigh, yes, I am officially 38...and dh had to wait on me all weekend! FEEL BETTER!! Take care of yourself, but don't worry. I am certain a cold wouldn't affect your EC...ET would be more concerning. 

hahaa @ Thanksgiving :) It is next Thursday and we LOVE Boardwalk Empire! We haven't watched it in 3 weeks though but we have On Demand so we will have a marathon this weekend. It has been soo crazy, but, this weekend will be nice. Although, my sis in-law, her dh, and their three crazy kids (ages 8, 4, 2) are spending a night with us Saturday night. Sigh. Her kids, especially the middle one are terrors. They might make me reconsider another child. Their middle kid (4 yrs old), they had to place locks on the OUTSIDE of their windows as he breaks out of the housel. NICE

My good friend gave birth yesterday. She will be 42 in december and it was fully a natural pregnancy. Her first...


----------



## Mamamirfy

Happy Belated Birthday!!! I hope you had a lovely day filled with lotsa love and laughs 
:)

OH MY LORD! Locks on the outside of the windows??? Yup, that would make me re think a number three too. That should be an interesting Saturday night LOL. We seem to like all the same shows....gotta love HBO Sundays. I think I should be able to catch it on On Demand too, thanks for the tip.

42 and a natural pregnancy? That's awesome. She must be thrilled. I love hearing stories like that...everyone just assumes that if you're over 40 you have to have IVF. 

Pinky??? Did you dissapear now? Are you guys the same person? I can only chat to one of you at a time LOL.


----------



## pink32

happy belated birthday silly and welcome back!!! im not missing yet :), had so much crap to do at work - but im baaaaaaaaaack!!!!!

mirf hope you're cold is getting better babe.....so excited for you, nearly time for EC....how are you're little follies getting along now....numbers etc?

i would love to see your xmas trees over there...because we have xmas in the summer we only get artificial trees and it's so not the same thing....when i went to europe for one xmas it was so beautiful and so much nicer having a real tree....

mirf you have a purple one? sounds great! send some piccies girls...if you can - would love to see.....

i have my scan tommorow, so will report back on that too..\

i've been a bit worried lately about babies conceived thru ivf. theres a radio host here in oz (jackie 0) and she is spending the remainder of her pregnancy in hospital (6wks left) because apparantly her baby is too small and that's apparantly due to ivf....so obviously stress head me started googling reading etc...apparantly women who have fertility issues are more prone to having issues but still i think and pray all turns out well and the baby is of a normal size......always something to think about......


----------



## Mamamirfy

I actually feel a bit better than I did this morning so I think two more nights of good sleep will have me back to normal. Ok my numbers (as of yesterday morning) were R:18.5,17,15,12.5,12,12,10 L:10.5,13,12,9. They said that one more day of meds (last night) and then there will be 3 days until Egg Retrieval that the smaller ones should catch up. It's not going to be a huge number but better than what they originally thought.

I'll attach a couple pics of tree and bannister (first time i decorated it so im feeling very adult). Some artificial trees look very real...gotta spend money but they last forever. My purple one DOES NOT look real lol. Lesley...you have to show us yours when you put them up.

Try not to worry about the stuff you hear. There's always gonna be something. Did the radio host have her own issues or was it her hubby? You'll be fine!!!! Don't stress. Can't wait to hear about your scan of your little olive. Are you going to find out the sex?

I can't figure out how to attach a pic...let me investigate :)

https://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l493/msuzick/P1010234.jpg

https://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l493/msuzick/P1010233.jpg


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey girls!! Glad to hear you are feeling better Miranda! Your follie counts look great! Pink, don't worry! My daughters' best friends across the street are both ivf babies and they are now amazing 6 and 8 year olds. 

Thank you for the Birthday Wishes! It is a dubious honor since my age seems to be working against me. Anyway, I am going to try to figure out how to post some pics from last year. Let me work on this...


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pics of last xmas!
 



Attached Files:







October 2009 221.jpg
File size: 142.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MySillyGirls

tried again..
 



Attached Files:







Copy of October 2009 221.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MySillyGirls

I can't figure out why i can't make my pics larger like yours Miranda


----------



## pink32

hey girlies, 
you're trees and decorations are fantastic!!!!!!!!!! very nice...i cant put up any deco's this year as we are selling our place and we are moving so really not going to do anything...Next year! 

glad your follies are progressing well Mirf - not long now.....

so do you guys now if that is true that ivf babies are smaller or u think just a myth! silly i know you said you know ivf babies who are great but were they born smaller? look at me fully obsessive :) such a moron i am i know...


----------



## Mamamirfy

Lesley-I put mine on photobucket, maybe thats why? 

Your tree is gorgeous! My mom just came by and changed stuff ( she can't help herself) lol. 

Pinky. I think it's a myth, but I'll google to make sure.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, actually, there was a just a published study that IVF children are taller. Go figure! No, the girls across the street are not at all smaller. They might be a little shorter than my girls but their mom is 4'11 and I am 5'10. LOL! And, actually they excel in learning. The youngest is reading chapter books at age 6! (They also go to a really progressive private school). The little boy a few doors down is the product of an egg donor and ivf. He is the exact size he should be :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Wow, so many IVF babies in your hood. Our baby is going to be tall too...I'm 5'10" and hubby is 6'2".....just hoping they (did i say they?) come out on the smaller side. No 10 lber's for me, thanks. Actually, DH and I weighed the exact same weight when born. 7.13

I did my trigger shot last night. NO more needles for moi!!! How exciting. It's going to feel good not to have to jab myself tonight. We're heading to the clinic tomorrow morning for 830 and our appt is at 9am. Here's a question....do you think it would be ok to have a glass of vino in between when they take them out and put them back in? I don't feel like I had a proper goobye to alcohol....just a glass or two, nothing crazy. What do you think?


----------



## MySillyGirls

I absolutely think it is a-ok to have a few glasses of wine between collection and retrieveal! I did! (of course, i didn't get preggers). Truly, i don't think it hurts.


----------



## hopefulchick

pink32 said:


> hopefulchick said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pink,
> 
> Not sure if you remember me from the Clomid Virgin thread....:winkwink:
> Just reading through your thread and see that you are pregnant. Congratulations :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!
> 
> Yes ofcourse i do! thanks very much...how are you getting on? xoxoClick to expand...

Glad you are doing well! Not so good news over my way, found out DH has low everything (less than 1 million sperm, no motility) We just came from having an ultrasound of his testicles. The tech told him that the right one was fine but seemed to be a bit of blockage on the left. So right now I am pretty unsure of what our next step is.?!?! Doing a 2nd analysis in the next couple of days.:shrug:


----------



## pink32

hopefulchick said:


> pink32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulchick said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pink,
> 
> Not sure if you remember me from the Clomid Virgin thread....:winkwink:
> Just reading through your thread and see that you are pregnant. Congratulations :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!
> 
> Yes ofcourse i do! thanks very much...how are you getting on? xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you are doing well! Not so good news over my way, found out DH has low everything (less than 1 million sperm, no motility) We just came from having an ultrasound of his testicles. The tech told him that the right one was fine but seemed to be a bit of blockage on the left. So right now I am pretty unsure of what our next step is.?!?! Doing a 2nd analysis in the next couple of days.:shrug:Click to expand...

aww im so sorry to hear that hopeful.....my hubbies sperm was low too (15 mill) hence y we decided to go straight to IVF / ICSI....maybe you should get some advice info on that...it really isnt bad at all...i think we think it's going to be really bad and i thought it was fine.....take care hunni and keep me posted xoxoxo


----------



## pink32

Wow silly there are a few iVf kiddies around you, and glad they are all healthy and tall.

mirfstar - so happy for you can wait to hear how many eggies they retrieve tommoro...make sure you let us know immediately:)....i def think its fine to have a glass of wine or so....my FS nurse use to say have a glass or 2....i didnt have any but they say its fine.....come to think of it i havent had any alcohol or coffee for over 3 months now,.........i thought i'd miss my coffee but i havent been too bad at all...

I had my scan today girlies.....awwww we saw the little munchkin and he/she measured 1 day ahead of schedule which technically makes her / him due on my birthday....i must say that would be the bEST birthday pressie ever! heart beat was great at 165bpm and measuring 3.2cm.....it was soooo cute.....the ultrasound lady was sooooooooo nice she even did it in 4d for us and gave us piccies tooooo.....i'll post some when i get home as i dont have the attachment to my phone to post right now.....anyways, i'm so glad we went it was really beautiful to seee our little munchkin again.....DH kept referring to the baby as HIM - whilst he wants a girl too......well i dont' think i'm going to find out the sex of the baby (well i want to stay strong and have a surprise) i found out for the boys and would love to now have a surprise...i think it would add some excitement to the day not knowing.....i'm the most inquisitive person i know, thats why it would be amazing for me to hold out....lol...

thanks for listening to :blush: and i hope u both have a great weekend...

p.s mirf dont forget post no of eggs on collection....GOOD LUCK HUNNI i'm thinking of you! xoxoxoxo Oh - Me and hubbie are the exact same heights as you and ur hubbie too....:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Are we all 5'10"? That's crazy...... Have we discussed this before? I'm having Deja vu. 

I will absolutely post the number. Will I know before I leave? Eeeeek I'm excited!

I looping that you got to see your babe today, u must be on cloud 9. A birthday baby would be amazing....when's your birthday? 

Have I mentioned my love of coffee? Going to be tough but there isn't anything I wouldn't do to get a healthy babe.

I should be back by noon my time :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi girls - updating on way home. They got 7, let's hope they are all mature. I'll write more when lm not so stoned. Xo


----------



## pink32

Fantastic news about ur eggies babe... They should call u daily with progress can't wait to hear how the little potential babys are going!!!!:))

Yeh I was pretty happy yesterday seeing hub, it was very cute... He/she was sleeping but we got to see the little arms n legs it was really nice.... 

Im bout to go to the hairdressers to get my hair done and were off to an engagement party tonight.... No one knows im pregnant so we'll see if anyone asks me or whether they think I've just put on wait... Lol...

Hope ur enjoying ur weekends.... Oh n my birthday is 19 June....

Talk soon girlies.... Xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

I can not wait for the call tomorrow. Im just so eager to see how many are mature and fertilizing. My follies werent that big at last check so we shall see.

Ohhhh lucky girl, getting your hair done :) Will anyone piece it together because you aren't drinking....that would be the dead give away for me at a party. You're nearly 10 weeks!!!

Lesley - I might indulge and drinky tomorrow eve, I think I deserve it after all this and it could be a very long time until I get to have one :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi ladies!! Wow the 5'10 thing is weird! Lol. Pink, I am so glad u were able to see your little bday present. Hopefully, this allays ur fears! 

Miranda, congrats on the eggies!! Do post as soon as u hear about how many fertilized! You did ICSI correct? On my retrieval, we got 6. Will ur doc do a 3 day transfer if necessary? Hugs!! Enjoy that cocktail!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

They just called!!!!! Out of the 7, we had 6 that were mature, they injected (we did ICSI) the 6 and 5 of them are now fertilized. She was sooo sweet on the phone. I'm so happy....I only knew for sure that 2 follies were at a big enough size to have mature eggs so I was nervous. I can't wait for the next call. My FS does 3 day and 5 day transfers. All depends on the number they said. 

The tall thing is odd...all my close friends are shorty's. Where were you two in high school when I looked like the giant of the pack.


----------



## Mamamirfy

I love the embryologists. They say they'll call before noon and they call at 9:45. Maybe the know people are eagerly waiting beside the phone.


All 5 are still going strong, she said they are of good quality and that she's optimistic that we wil reach Day 5 but they call us tomorrow morning to let us know if we need to come in. She said by Day 2 they should be at least 2 cells and I have 2-2 cells, 1 -3 cells and 2-4 cells. She also said "I see that you want two transferred so we will keep an eye closely to get you your best two either tomorrow or Wednesday." 

I'm soooo happy. I was worried that one wouldnt make it and it would bring my odds to have any to freeze way down. I'd love to have one to freeze.

Did the progesterone make your guys bb's hurt?


----------



## pink32

hey girls,

thats great news on ur eggies mirf!:) so you are getting 2 transferred - i think you're going to get those twins you have always wanted....keep us posted on progress.

Well girlies, we went to this engagement party on Sat nite and i was bored out of my brains...i couldnt eat (because everything was soft cheeses and deli meats and pates etc) then the main meals were all meat and wasnt cooked well at all....So i had a bit of the salads (which there was only one and a bit of garlic bread / pizza) and was starving the whole night.....To top it off everyone kept hassling me because i wasnt drinking and that is very odd for me -i will always have a drink of something at a party.....AND to top it off i had a splitting headache - had paracetamol which didnt help - so then they were like "here we've got stronger painkillers have it!" i'm like "no its ok it should pass" how annoying were they all i just felt like telling then to leave me alone but i guess when they dont know they were just trying to help....

no one asked me if i was pregnant and trust me i look it....my boobs are huge and my belly is preggo looking too...Everyone was looking at me but nobody was game enough to ask.....lol.....they're probably thinking is she pregnant or just put on weight!

So i finally ate when we got home at about midnight....

Yeh my boobies were sore from the progesterone too mirf! Have yours gotten bigger too?

are you bloated?

hope you guys had great weekends xxoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls! Miranda, that is exactly what I had! 6 mature, 5 fertilized...I think. Did you get a call today to tell you how they are doing? HOW EXCITING!!! 

Yes, the progesterone made me feel cruddy. Ugh. Especially the bloating.

So, we made it through the wkend with my little nephews. Whew. I think I have a few more gray hairs, but, I still want to have a 3rd child, so that is a good sign!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Pink - You're not allowed to eat soft cheese either? Waaahhhhhh. We went for sushi toinght..i ate all the salmon sashimi I could and washed it down with a glass of white...not the best but Sushi restaurants never have the best booze selection.

I would be irritated too about everyone at the party but like you said...they were just tryin to help. Maybe they kept offering to see if you would fess up, good for you for being strong! 

Ok...glad to hear im not the only one with the bloating...it's bad. As for the boobs,...they are sooo sore but have they grown? I hope not. I already wear a G36....yup you read it correctly a G. All my friends always say "what's gonna happen to you when you get pregnant" I have no idea and I am terrified. I should do a boob watch pic each week along with bump pics to see what my body is actually capable of.

Lesley -Here's what they said today.....about growth :I have 2-2 cells, 1 -3 cells and 2-4 cells. They will call me tomorrow morning in case they take a turn and I need to come in for transfer. Otherwise it's a 5 day transfer on Wednesday.

So glad to hear that you and your family made it out alive with the two pint sized terrors and most importantly you're still wanting a third baby :) Brave woman!


----------



## MySillyGirls

OK...girlie...I am a triple D. Good times...lol


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahaha I say g because I buy them at a specialty bra store but I bet a triple d would do the trick. Whatever size they r always in my way! Did they get even bigger when preg? Or sorta level out? This cracks me up, all tall and now this in common.... Too funny.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yes. They got bigger when I was pg. Hhahahaaa! It was crazy. I have thought about a reduction if this ivf thing doesn't work.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Noooooooo....I was hoping you were going to say "no, they stayed the same." I know, I have too, I have a bad back....noone in my family is small. BUT normally I'm probably a bit smaller but I have gained 20lbs with all the infertility stress...and besides me butt it went straight to my chest. I'll have to go to the states for big maternity bras....they make everything bigger in the states. I love it! anyway...nuff boobie talk.

I'm sitting here very impatiently for the phone to ring...to see if I'll be going in today or not.

UPDATE:I tell ya, these embryologists sure are prompt. they have just called to let me know that we will be doing a Day 5 transfer. She said that out of the 5 I have 2 x 7 cells and 2 x 8 cells. She said one is at 3 cells so she's assuming it stopped growing at 3 cells. But she said they are all either Grade 1 or 2 and it would be too hard to decide which are the best two to transfer. She also said I need to really think about if I want to put two back in because there's a very high chance of twins because the quality is so good. Hrrrmpph. What's a girl to do? I don't think I can go through this allover again, we always had 2 in our heads and well....I just want two! I'm soooo happy...it would be lovely to have one to freeze just in case. 2 more sleeps til im PUPO!


----------



## MySillyGirls

That is AWESOME!!! On day 3, I only had 1 8 cell and 2 6 cells and 1 5 cell. Soo excited for you

I agree about the weight gain. I have gained about 15 or 20lbs over the last few years and it has gone to my boobs and hips. my 5'10 legs are still long and skinny so I feel like an ostrich (picture it). LOL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahahahahahahahah - You're so funny. My legs are long but not skinny...maybe running after twins will help with that. I think im leaning towards two but she got me freaked out....without thinking of the health risks..will i be able to do it? Manage twins?


----------



## MySillyGirls

I'd do the two for sure. I mean, look, I had 3 embies transferred and none took. I just think you have a better chance. My neighbor across the street that has the two girls via IVF (two separate IVFs) was actually preggo with two with the youngest, but miscarried one early on. She still recommends two because she doesn't know if she would have had her daughter had she only transferred one :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

SOLD - I'm doing two!


----------



## pink32

ok so i've just tried to catch up on what i've missed.

Gee you girls crack me up with your boobies discussion...:rofl:

now i'm not sure that bra sizes are the same in Aust and over in U.S and Canada because i've never heard of a g cup? we have a,b,c,d and havent heard of higher than that! but anyways sounds like you guys have enormous boobies:) yeh what u gonna do when pregnant they only get bigger:rofl:...i'm a c going onto d and was whinging this morning because none of my bras fit me and it's a pain in the arse as i'm so uncomfortable throughout the day...need to go shopping.

Getting onto ur eggies mirf sounds good regarding the growth..Well as you said a couple of days to go so not long now....

silly will u be doing another cycle soon or you wanna wait a while?


----------



## pink32

oh and nearly forgot....that's right cant eat any soft cheeses which is killing me...i love my Brie's and camamberts with a glass of wine absolutely love it and it needs to be avoided :( they say not to have any deli meats and soft cheeses due to listeria / bacteria and also no raw food i.e sushi (love that too) and meat must be cooked really well too....especially chicken....sucks really but i guess it's only 9 months....


----------



## Mamamirfy

I love cheese, I love sushi, I love alcohol. Gonna be a boring 9 months :) but a very HAPPY 9 months.

In Canada most bra stores only sell a,b,c,d and sometimes dd. If you go to a proper bra shop and they measure you that's when you get into the higher letters and numbers. So you guys are probably up in the f's and g's too hahahaha. My friend wore a D 34 forever and went and got properfly measured and she wears a 32F. They just fit you so much better and feel like they are actually doing their job. I sawon Oprah once that 80% of women wear the incorrect bra size and then measured the entire audience and gave them correctly fitting bras. They are pricey but last forever.

How do they know if the progesterone is doing it's thing? Do they test for it? It's making me nervous that we could through all this and the progesterone doesn't work.

Congrats Pinky!!! Babe is the size of a prune now :D

PS: a C cup is considered big too! Maybe we should change the name of this thread to "Tall, well endowed girls thread"


----------



## pink32

lol u crack me up....i think i will be going to be measured because i tell u my boobs hurt as it is and the incorrect bra size doesnt help...going this weekend for sure if not thurs nite...

Yeh baby is getting bigger everyday and so is my tummy.lol.....i go for my blood test on monday 29th or 30th and then the down syndrome scan the week after....i just cant wait for this 1st trimester to be over it is so stressful.....


----------



## Mamamirfy

You're nearly there.....couple more weeks :) What are the testing for in all these blood tests...and how do they do a down syndrome scan?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya girls!! I like the thread name change idea...Tall Well Endowed Girls! LOL...some poor person is getting on here for male factor infertility and is learning about bra cup sizes and the perils of soft cheeses. Hhahahaa! 

OK...so, I love Coffee, Sushi, Wine, Soft Cheese...I remember having nothing to fall back on but Taco Bell and KFC when i was pg. I still had a cup of coffee every day though...

Anyway, YES, I will go back on BCPs when my December cycle starts. Approximately the 7th by my calculations. Then, they'll keep me on the bcps until first week of Jan then I start the injectables. I already have all the meds here so I am ready to go. The cool thing is also I will be able to allocate those $$ to flex spend after the first of the year, so it will only cost me in actuality around 6500 instead of 8500. I am guessing I'd have a transfer around 1/15. So, I will be eating, drinking and being merry until that point...heehee

Pink, good luck on your scans! I wouldn't worry about the progesterone..most women just produce it naturally so I am sure it is doing what it should ;)


----------



## MySillyGirls

So, I think a DDD cup is the same as an F cup. I have a friend who had a J cup and she had a reduction...said it was THE best thing she ever did


----------



## Mamamirfy

I've looked into it..I figured after I have kids I will get one...and a lift at the same time. Did you know they do nipple relocation with a lift? LOL. Saw it on one of those gross plastic surgery shows. As long as they don't relocate them East or West...I'll be fine.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yeah, me too! If this IVF doesn't work though, I am speeding up the reduction/lift plan. I am also going to go on a major low carb diet. :) I'll be a hot mama again in time to turn 40.


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'll do it with ya! But this IVF will work for you and you probably already are a hot Mama. I always find chats funny. We have no idea what eachother look like and we've been talking daily for months and months...well we know we are tall with giant chests and you kinda resemble an ostrich (just kidding lol).....

You know...I haven't even checked how many cells my embies should have by tomorrow...I must find out so im prepared. I might have a hot bath with a glass of wine too. Won't be doing either of those for at least two weeks :)


----------



## pink32

Hi girls, no idea wot they're checking with da bloods? But da down syndrome is checked by measuring the thickness of fluid in the back of the baby's neck... So they told me to have the bloods a few days before the test.... Praying all is good!!! Du and I just had the biggest fight I was screaming like a crazy person now I'm so upset with myself for getting myself so worked up and I should jus be taking care of hub! He just pisses me off sometimes and my hormones r all over the place!!! You'd think that he would try not to piss me off!!!
Anyways, just needed to vent and stop talking to him!!!

Xoxoxo


----------



## pink32

Unless that didn't make sense I was talking about DH!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Aww men don't get it! Me and dh got in a blowout too, I agree with you. They just be trying not to stress us out during all this. We're ok now but was I ever madlast night. Hope u two worked thru it xo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ok - got the update. The one lil guy still hasn't grown from the 3 cell. I had already cancelled that one out in my head but good to know they still had hope. Two are at Morula stage the other two are on the verge of it....they said by later today they should be there and by tomorrow morning I should have two blasts :) My appt is at 10am.


----------



## pink32

AWEEEEEESOME News HUNNI!!! you should be so happy....if you get two blasties then wow you'll be having those twins.....:)

EC is such a breeze you dont feel anything so atleast you dont have to worry about that....

DH is still giving me the shits....last night i went to bed and i'm not sure when he did i just asked him to leave me alone.

this morning he wanted to talk, and i didnt because i knew he would just piss me off again. anyway cut a long story short, he forces conversation upon me - which ofcourse eventuated into an argument - and when i'm arguing he walks out!!!! WTF!!!! i cannot stand that shit!

Now i'm at work so he cant just say what he wants or keep hassling me to talk...thank goodness....

just shits me to tears! anyways glad ur eggies are doing great mirf! that's awesome news...

sorry for my rant girlies! xoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, that is AWESOME!! I would love to have a morula. I didn't have very good quality. I am hoping I see better this time. You MUST let us know tomorrow how it all goes!

Pink, husband are a huge PITA sometimes. Yes, mine annoys me too. He works stupid long hours and when I get on him about it, he's all like "Well, let's sell the house." See, he tries to tie-in the home we live in which is nice with his hours. Well he worked the same hours when we lived in a much more modest home. One of these days, I am going to call him out on this with a for-sale sign in our yard when he gets home... :) But, seriously, I remember him pushing my button while I was preggo. I remember having a mental breakdown over the KFC fried chicken he brought home... b/c he didn't get the right kind. 

So, the weather here is so weird. Yesterday, it was 70 degrees Fahrenheit AND we had tornadoes! Today is a high of 40 and we are scraping ice off car windows. bizarre

Hugs to you both!
Your friend,
The Ostrich. :))


----------



## Mamamirfy

Don't apologize. Men are soooooo ignorant sometimes. They don't know when to stop. Sometimes work is a nice break from them....I hope he smartens up. Mine did! He cleaned out the garage because he doesn't want me parking out in the cold (driveway) when I'm pregnant. It has been FREEZING here. An Artic front blew in and Vancouver, which is the warmest, mildest part of Canada is reaching record breaking temps. It got to -21C last night. And -9 during the day. We don't usually even go below zero so that is very cold for us. Brrrrrrr. So anyway...he's earning points now, I guess he realized he was in the wrong. I love that!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hhaahahahahaah I didn't see your reply til after cause we were typing at same time. Mine pulls the same thing about our house and bills. It's annoying. Good to know they are all alike and I'm not married to the only (fill in the blank).

That ostrich comment kills me haha


----------



## pink32

lol - you should def do that silly! then they'll see!

mine is sucking up badly at the moment "baby this and baby that" i'm begging u please forgive me etc etc" he gives in pretty quickly and usually i forgive it within a reasonable time....but today i'm feeling extremely stubborn and will not reply or answer his phone call in any way... i will now teach him a lesson....He thinks he can walk out when he feels like it and then expect to talk to me when he wants? i dont think so!!! 

let the arse suffer today! i'm less forgiving! i will eventually but i'm sooooooooo hormonal lately which is obviously not helping him out today either.....lol.

glad your dh is cleaning the garage...ours is a mess but we are also moving house so it's full of boxes, but i can still park in there....

you guys crack me up - atleast we can all relate! lol


----------



## pink32

oh to change the subject i also got measured last nite and i'm 5, 8" not 5, 10".....hahahah i always thought i was 5, 10" but we work in cm here in Oz, noone really works on feet! so i guess i'm not as tall as you too girls:).....


----------



## Mamamirfy

We go by cm too.....technically. But only my driver's license says my height in cm. It's so weird.....I know that a ruler is 30cm but if you handed me something and asked me to guess how long it was I would always say it in inches. They measured me at the Dr's office they said I was 5'10". Pink - Maybe you shrunk? 5'8" is a good height you can still wear heels w/o towering over the entire room.

Isn't it crazy to think that your teeny lil baby is developing hair and fingernails right now?


----------



## pink32

hehe - ur funny:)

yes i know he/she is forming into a little person:). i'm so looking forward to my next scan seeing baby again...its the best feeling in the world it really is.... 

i've been reading all the birth announcements and boy or boy are there some scary births....but some are so emotional and beautiful i have tears in my eyes when i read them and they post the pics of their bubs too - which i love seeing they are just so beautiful..

technically mirf you will have your little bubs inside you in the next couple of days...yay:) you must be excited, i'm excited for you!:) xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

I know!!! It's crazy....15 hours or so.....I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight. I read those sometimes too. The scary ones scare the shiza right outta me. The sweet ones make up for it though.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, thank God for epidurals! LOL! Hey girls, at some point, if you are facebook maybe we should fb each other.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Holy $&@" !!!!!!! They put in two AA embryos. They said they are the best possible.so happy and asense of relief.......now the wait.


----------



## MySillyGirls

OMG!!! Congrats, Miranda!!! Wow...you are pupo. And could be twins. LOLLL I saw your FB pic, you and your dh are adorable!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Aww, thanks! I saw your profile- I was right, u are a hot mama!


----------



## MySillyGirls

A hot mama ostrich. I gotta go on that diet. After Thanksgiving, of course.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ahhhh I wish it was thanksgiving tomorrow for us too. Have a great holiday. Are you cooking?


----------



## pink32

congrats mirf! that's great news!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yeah, I am cooking! I started tonight...pumpkin pie and mini chocolate silk pies (my dd's fav). Now, I am printing out recipes for tomorrow. Good times. I really should have planned ahead. I think I am going to mix it up and make a maple turkey this year...

do you feel preggo? LOL


----------



## Mamamirfy

I want pumpkin pie! I love pumpkin everything. Maple turkey sounds deelish - let me know how it turns out. 

I feel.......full. Not full of food just full. I don't know how to explain it, I guess it's just extra bloated? A teeny crampy and HAPPY!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Have you started the progesterone? I felt horrible, bloated, etc the whole time I was on it. ;)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yes. They had me start it the day after egg retrieval. I have to insert them three times daily, two at a time. Needless to say....im not loving it. I'm sooo bloated and my boobs are killing me. Was yours by needle? Gel? Or were lucky enough to get the 

Pink! Thank u!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

With the iui I had the progesterone suppositories. But, with IVF, I had the injectable progesterone.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Happy Thanksgiving Lesley! Save me some pie :)

Good news! The embryologist just called and we had another make it to blast so it's being frozen! She said we did pretty great To have 3 make it to blast from 6 mature eggs. Now..... Hopefully we don't need that for a long time.


----------



## pink32

great news Mirf! how long are you doing the progesterone for? i did it for 2 weeks, 2 a day (1 morn and 1 nite)....

as long as you stay bloated and have that full feeling right through you should get a positive result...the bloating lasts for about 13 weeks apparantly...i still feel very full, bloated etc.

Sounds really nice you guys preparing for thanks giving etc...another excuse to eat and drink:) sounds good to me!
we dont have thanks giving here! just know that you have turkey, eat heaps, and drink heaps....lol


----------



## Mamamirfy

I've been on the progesterone for 6 days, I do two at a time, three times a day. They said if I get a positive I need to continue until 9 weeks. So 5 weeks after the positive. Yuck.


----------



## pink32

really? i wonder why! what a pain in the arse! it is so gross !


----------



## Mamamirfy

They said it's to support the lining for pregnancy. You're right! It's soo gross. I can't imagine doing this for that long. It's hard to remind myself three times a day too. I would prefer an injectionfor sure. My boobs are like rocks - its insane.


----------



## pink32

I guess all fs do there own thing!!! As long as ur pregnant at the end orbit that's the Main thing. What date do u find out / go in for blood restore quill u test at home b4 hand?


----------



## pink32

Sorry for the spelling errors this ph has a mind of it's own :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahaha I have an iPhone too. I go for blood test next Friday, so one week. I don't think I'll test before. Fast forward to me poas twice a day lol. I will try and hold off. 

Has DH smartened up? 

Lesley- how did Thanksgiving turn out? Did you survive the shopping?


----------



## susan_1981

I asked my FS about this and she gave me a flat no. I've had every test under the sun and they've found nothing wrong with me but my husband's sperm count is slightly on the low side, one was 17 million the other 18 million. She said to me that because I ovulate, it will make no difference. But I can't see how that's true. If Clomid can help you release more than one egg then surely his sperm have more chance of getting there! But my friend's doctor put her on it (she's in a different area from me so different doctor and different FS) and she said to me to try and get them to give it to me but a lot of doctors apparently don't believe in it. I think it would help though so really frustrating, especially as I'm sure it costs a lot less for this drug than IVF through the NHS so I thought it would have been worth a try at least!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls! It has been a LONG weekend! :) Thanksgiving was good but we never ate the leftovers really. . We have 3 xmas trees up, the house fully lit. stocking, wreaths, garland, the whole bit. I got up at 4a on Friday to do Black Friday shopping...my dad stayed with the girls. Great deals at Target! Then, Friday afternoon, we had a sitter and went shopping w/out the girls also. Last night, we had sushi and watched Christmas Vacation while decorating. Today is finishing touches, football and steaks on the grill tonight. WHEW! I hope you all had a fabulous weekend!

Susan, I think we were all on Clomid for male factor and we all did iuis that didn't work. Since then, each of us has moved to ivf. :) But, that being said, I think Clomid is the place to start at least.

Anyway, I am finally DONE. Ex


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

this friday mirf - awesome! cant come quick enough can it! I cant wait for the results...make sure u post immediately:)

oh silly sounds like you had a very nice weekend...i feel a bit wierd not decorating for xmas this year but i dont see the point we are moving house....i'll just put up my mini xmas tree so there is somthing its about 35 cm tall and electric! lol better than nothing i guess.

Susan - as silly said we all did the clomid and did nothing for us, but definately worth a shot, you got nothing to lose! xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi Susan - I agree with the girls. It's a good step to start because it's afforadable. It didn't work out for us but who's to say it won't work out for you. Good luck!

Lesley - I love that your house is all decorated. I love Target...I try to go there when I go to the States. I can only imagine the deals. Some stores were offering Black Friday (we don't have even have it in Canada) sales to try and keep us here instead of going south to shop. We live on the boarder. Our huge shopping day is the day after Christmas. Boxing Day. It's pure chaos.

Pink - I'm very excited...and very anxious. I have had the worst, most stressful, upsetting few days. I'm terrified that all my stress is going to have a negative outcome. I think it's over for the most part but I really really hope everything will be ok. 5 more sleeps. Feel soooo long away.


----------



## pink32

i know what u mean mirf! you're like me always thinking the worst! i still stress and still am stressed...i have my 12 wk scan monday and guess what? i'm stressed! such worry warts! are u still bloated? if so a very good sign! it will be a long week i can feel it xoxo


----------



## pink32

hey mirf, i was wondering were your blasties beginning to hatch before they put them back?


----------



## pink32

oh and another thing! why were u really stressed over the last few days? is everything ok?


----------



## Mamamirfy

She never mentioned if they were about to hatch. She just said that great was A and these were beyond that at AA. Best of the best she said. were yours about to hatch? 

Just stress about in laws andmoney. We took my X5 in for servicing and thru quoted on the phone it would be $450 and now they say $3000!!!! With the $12000 for ICSI and Xmas coming I'm so stressed. I've been crying (emotional) and can't stop worrying. I'm scared that it's going to take a toll on this. 

I am still bloated and have some sort of cramp/ ache in my stomach since ET.

Your scan is soon!!!! Can't wait to hear.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh! Baby is the size of a lime now!! She's getting big :)


----------



## pink32

yeh mine were about to hatch, i just wanted to see if that happened with yours too....they didnt tell me what grade mine was - wouldnt have a clue! 

wow that is expensive hey! we never take our BMW to a BM dealer they rip you off severly...we go to a mechanic who only does prestige cars but dont pay anywhere near BMW....

try not to worry, but i know that's easier said then done...it's like when DH was getting on my nerves and then i was kicking myself for getting so worked up and stressed...i'm really trying not to let things get to me - TRYING being the operative word:)

yes scan soon, very nervous - always something to worry about! Good sign that ur still bloated too....my fs nurse told me that that's a really good sign before i got tested so fingers crossed you'll have ur little twinnies soon...

i really think both will stick...just have that feeling:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thank Hun! I'm trying to not stress....trying. I'm going to look into a mechanic that does BMW's from now on cause this is a major rip off. 

Def still bloated, I look a few months along. 

Off to try and relax with a candle and spa music.... Would kill for a hot bath.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, I know how stressful this financing issue can be. Definitely try to pamper yourself a bit right now, though. As for me, my job makes me feel sick to my stomach 90% of the time...it is so stressful, especially this time of year because we are trying to move clients to 2011.


----------



## Mamamirfy

You know what's crazy? I try to follow the Law of Attraction as best I can....I was so stressed about money and but still kept trying to use positive thinking. Anyway, I opened up my bills today and half of them had credits on them and weren't due! So, I got a free month on two of my utilities. On Sunday I went through Starbucks (I saw this happened to you too Lesley) and this person ahead of me paid for my order. I was soooo happy and excited. I paid for the person behind me to try and keep it going. Totally made my whole day. I love random acts of kindness.

Also....I broke down....I took a test. It was beyond the faintest line..I mean I was squinting and rotating in the light but I saw something. I will take another tomorrow to see if it got any darker or to see if it's gone. This could still be the HCG trigger shot in my system...do you think? Told ya I wouldn't be able to last LOL


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, there! The hcg trigger was out of my system by a week after the shot, but I heard it takes around 10 days. I am all messed up with dates since Thanksgiving...when is your OTD?? Early next week?? SOOO exciting!!

Yeah, the Starbucks thing was pretty cool!! I needed that. Of course, I didn't even think about doing it for the person behind me....I was on my cell with a coworker and soo rattled by the free coffee. LOLLL! Awesome on the bills! Everything will work out. This is where faith comes in, I guess :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Really? A week? I should have started testing earlier to see. I guess if it gets darker...i'll know right? It was so faint I don't even know if you could call it a line. i just know that it was there because i have taken probably 200 tests over the past few years and never saw anything. Today was 12 days since the shot...i took it on the 17th. I don't know what OTD stands for but I go for my blood work on Friday. I go first thing and won't find out til that afternoon...that is going to be a looooong day.

I totally get how you could be thrown off with the free coffee...it threw me for a loop too. If I was on my cell I would have been rattled too....but we aren't allowed to use cell phones and drive anymore here (since July). It's hard! I think it just makes people text down low now which is even worse because you have to hide your phone. oh well...I guess it alot safter in the long run but I had a friend get a ticket for talking on her phone while parked in a parking lot but her keys were in the ignition...how crazy is that?


----------



## pink32

hey girls,

so mirf u tested and positive...thats great news! let us know how it looks 2moro!

wow thats so nice about the starbucks things girls....really nice!

i cant believe they only stopped u guys talking on cell phones in july! we havent been allowed to talk on a mobile phone in the car here for the past 10 years. i got fined 10 years ago...We all have bluetooth built into the cars so it is alot easier - but people still do talk with the actual phone which surprises me as the fines are ridiculously high!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya, girls! Our state governments are trying to pass the no-cell thing but it is on a state by state basis. They are also trying to ban the texting. There are some cities, like Chicago, that have already passed the laws...they don't allow you to talk without a headset. But, unless you are in the city, there is no current law in place in Illinois. 

Miranda, are you using FRERs to test? Hugs!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I think our is by Province as well. Not by city though. BC always seems to be the first to do what people don't want....then our Premier quits right after he puts a new 12% tax in place and spends a buttload of money on the Olympics. Anyway....enough bout that......

Yes! Using First Response. Took another this morning and it came up faster and darker. It's still very faint but I don't have to squint to see it at all. Could this be real? My boobs don't hurt anymore as of this morning so it's kinda scaring me. It's been 13 days since the trigger......I HOPE it's out of my system.....the stick wouldn't be darker from yesterday if it was still in there, would it? Ahhh...I'm like a crazy woman now.


----------



## pink32

sounds promising to me Mirf! i wouldnt know about the trigger and how long it takes to get out of your system?! but i think after 13 days should be gone!

seeing your lines are getting darker i def think this is a positive sign!:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I got two more tests for tomorrow and Thursday and then I have my blood test on Friday. I'm a total addict. I knew once I took one I would be done for. LOL. Oh well, it gives me something to look forward to....this has been a long week.


----------



## pink32

thats why i didnt test! i thought if i start i wont be able to stop lol....i agree it has been a long week...what sucks is you go for your bloods then u gotta wait till afternoon for results...its sheer torture...

i remember the day i went for bloods i had the biggest cramps - felt like af was coming on...they lasted a few good weeks...i even get them sometimes now but not very often... When the FS nurse finally called me with the results i cried i was so happy! lol

and she goes to me "but its still early days yet" - i'm like i know! you have to be such a cow just be happy for me! 

i have my fingers crossed for u hunni...it will be positive - for sure:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Who says that??? "it's still early days!" Why would she even say that....that's awful. Would she say that to someone else that just got pregnant. 

I posted pics of the two tests on my journal if you want to peek. I didn't wanna force it upon you. I wish I knew exactly when that trigger would be out of my system.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, I just popped over to your journal to look at your tests. THAT IS A BFP!! It is just a little lighter than the bfp i had with my daughter and I didn't test with a frer until af was due. Holy cow!!! Your trigger should definitely NOT be in your system any longer.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Really?!?!?!?! Yippee! I was trying not to get excited because I worried that it could be the trigg. Because it got darker it has given me hope. Eeek.....this is crazy. I jsut wish it was Friday already :)


----------



## pink32

i just had a look at ur pics too and it definately looks like a bfp to me too! yay! bring on friday!:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ok- I realize im obsessed. Please don't judge. I took another and it was darker still. It's now been 14 days since the trigger and all the research most said it would be gone by 10 and even the skeptics said 14 so.....i'm still having a hard time believing this. It's just been so many years of trying and never seeing two lines. I'm hoping that when I get the blood test back I'll believe it. It sucks....i have waited to see two lines for so long and now im not even believing i could be pregnant. If my cycle stayed the same as during this crazy month then I'm due for AF tomorrow.


----------



## MySillyGirls

girl, it is a bfp. there is no way that trigger would still be in your system AND darker. No way at all. CONGRATS!!! :)

And, then there was one... LOL


----------



## MySillyGirls

and, who am i to judge?? LOL...i started testing at 5dp3dt and never even had a glimpse of a line.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ok! Thanks. I'm starting to believe. Mostly because had to run to get sick this morning while I was trying to get dressed. I have aweak tummy as is but this was for no reason. I wonder if it was twins if I would get sick sooner? 

You'll get your BFP- do u know when you're starting? I'm so happy you got the meds from your friend - what a bonus.


----------



## pink32

CONGRATULATIONS MIRF!:) that's awesome news! its def a bfp!!!! bring on friday for official confirmation!xoxoxxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Miranda! I don't start til beginning of Jan. 

Soo excited for you!! This is awesome! Do you think twins? They do give you a higher hcg earlier (hence earlier morning sickness symptoms)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thanks Pinky!! Can't wait for Friday xo

Lesley - It could be? She that my chance of twins was 50% because they were AA Blasts. she said they both had a very good chance of implanting so to prepare for twins. Everywhere I read said morning sickness doesn't start until the 5th week...i've been feeling gross for a few days and have gotten sick....only time will tell I suppose :) January is close...especially with December always flying by so quickly :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

OK, regarding the morning sickness, I did have one weird nausea event before I even knew I was pg with my daughter. I would have been about 12 or 13 dpo. I went to lunch with my new boss and suddenly felt nausea hot/cold...like I was going to pass out. I remember this to this day because I was MORTIFIED. 

After that, I didn't feel sick again until I was about 7 weeks pg. Then it was pretty much daily until I was 12 weeks.


----------



## Mamamirfy

That would be mortifying! New boss and feel like you're about to pass out.

It's such an awful feeling. It's like the room sorta spins and you do get hot. I'm sitting here trying to have my one morning coffee before work and can not force myself to drink it. I live for coffee. Thhe tohught makes me feel sick. Better off, I guess.

I took a digitial test. it says "pregnant" made me happy because my period is technically due tomorrow...I don't know how that works with all this ivf business though. One more sleep til blood results. I do believe it now.

Is it starting to get cold in Chicago? I know it's not in Sydney....summer is approaching. Our massive arctic streak is gone and we are back to mild, weather with rain. Ahhhh....Vancouver. some guy in the checkout the other day was complaining about rain and how he's tired of it and so on and being so rude to the cashier. I wanted to smack him up his head and ask him why he lives in the rainiest part of Canada? Maybe he should move to Seattle ;) 

Off to work.....and to get a few more Christmas presents out of the way.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, you must be thrilled! You ARE PREGNANT!! Yippee! Now, doesn't this make the $12k worthwhile? LOL! And, you could get a two-fer.

It is only 32 Fahrenheit here now. COLD! It snowed a tiny bit yesterday and, this Saturday, we are supposed to get some accumulation. 

I am waiting for a house-cleaning crew to get here (this has been my fall 2010 gift to me) and I am going to run out and do a tad bit of shopping while they are here.


----------



## pink32

hey girlies,

nah not cold here - warming up thank goodness - bring on summer!

well not long now till bloods mirf - it's officially friday here right now but i guess i'll have to wait a while till it becomes friday over there! you must be so anxious!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Very anxious!!! I'm guessing about 24ish hours. They said in the afternoon I'll get the call. Wish it was instant. 
Well working was interesting today. I had to grocery shop for 3 clients today. OMG. I could smell every single woman's perfume/lotion within a 15 ft radius. Then I could smell all the food being prepared ( there's a sushi counter, pizza place and other already cooked food at this grocery store) - I can't get over it. I'm 3 wk and 6 days...there must be two in there for me to be reacting to everything so soon. One thing at a time. Test tomorrow!


----------



## pink32

i think there are 2 too! lol...you did want twins afterall...i think you'll get your wish hunni xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

I went for my blood work...the lady said that my dr's office won't get the results until 4 or 5 and they close at 3:30 :( I really hope that they come sooner.


----------



## MySillyGirls

WHAT??? That's infuriatingly insane!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh my god!!!!! I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!! My beta is 308!!!!! Holy @#$% I'm actually pregnant.


----------



## MySillyGirls

OMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGG! CONGRATSS!! I knew it, I knew it, I knew. What a fantastic Xmas present :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

OK, your dh better spoil you tonight!


----------



## MySillyGirls

All weekend, actually...


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hahahahahahahaha Thanks Lesley!!!!!! I'm over the moon thrilled. I'm googling beta levels like a mad woman lol


----------



## pink32

I just saw ur post !!!!!!!!!! Yay Congratulations babe so happy for you!!!!! When do u go for the scan I can't wait for u to tell u's how many u got in there!!! Enjoy ur weekend gr8 news!!!! Xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Dec 22. It's perfect timing to announce at Christmas to the fam how many are on board. Not long to wait at all. 

Baby is the size of a plum now!!! Wowzers! Happy 12 weeks :)


----------



## pink32

i have my scan today so bit nervous -but excited too! this is the down syndrome scan and also get my results from my bloods too! oooohhhhh i'll let u know as soon as i can.

are you announcing your pregnancy Dec 22?

we went shopping yesterday and we bumped into by husbands brother and wife and guess what? typical - i was wearing a top that obviously made me look very pregnant...so now they now...i guess we were going to wait till after todays scan but now they ALL know...he has a big family so this is why i wanted to wait however that is that.....

how was your weekend? i bet you were really excited! (with every right!) when is your scan? i'm anxious, wanna know how many u got in there girl! xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh, can't wait to hear your results. No wonder you're nervous, it's a big deal. It will all work out perfectly :)

Our immediate families all know. They have been hounding us to have kids since we got married and so they knew the entire process of everything. It was pretty annoying because they would constantly and ask so many questions but didn't understand anything that was going on. My Mom and sister knew when I was testing because they were so excited...and my husbands side is a bit nosey. His mom had known and when I went there last week for a dinner the entire fam was there...Grandparents and Uncles and they all looked at me and asked how i was feeling and told me to take it easy. So....she spilled the beans of IVF. I wasn't please but nothing I could do at that point. so...our families all know thats why I miffed at DH for telling them when the scan was...I didn't want to be hounded again with the phonecalls.

My weekend is going great. I went to get a couple more presents for my neices and accidentally bought a newborn girls onesie. It's ADORABLE. It's pink and horizontal stripes, waffle material, with stiched angel wings on the back with a bum flap that says "Angel" on it. I coudln't pass it up or risk it not being in when I really needed it.

About to attempt some Christmas baking......hopefully i have some left to freeze and I don't eat it all.


----------



## pink32

oh really, i'm so pleased for you - now we can be bump buddys.....:) (even tho we are a few weeks apart - doesnt matter) when is your due date? i'll guess August 15th? round about there i think.....

i did the same thing yesterday..i saw a little elf xmas costume for newborns and it was the last one left...i couldnt not get it so i did...its green and red and little elf slippers its soo cute....

you picked a girly outfit...maybe its telling you something...well hopefully if you are pregnant with twins then you have one of each...that would be perfect....

well happy baking...i'm getting a bit nervous my scans in 3 hours...:) talk soon xoxo


----------



## Kelly9

I believe my pregnancy was the result of taking clomid with my DH's male factor! So I guess I would be a success story!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Wow Kelly0 - Thats nice to hear..I love a good success story :)

Pink - You guessed it! My EDD is Aug 12 - right in the middle of summer at the tail end. Going to be lovely :( The elf costume sounds adorable!!! One of each would be perfect...all done in one shot. How did the scan go?


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats on falling pregnant! My due date with my first was aug 3. It's a great month to have a baby.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Just got my second beta for 17dpo. It went from 308 (14dpo) to 1393. I'm very happy...they like to see it double every 48 hours so it did more than that...alot more than that LOL. Maybe I really will get my twins?


----------



## pink32

thats great kelly!

really thats ur exact due date? wow...well if you were in oz you'd be giving birth in winter...i'm due middle of winter here...:) and congrats on your beta! Mine was like that it did more than double when i was getting my bloods...i hope your having twins because i know how much u want it...fx'd hunni!

ok so i had my scan mirf and everything was perfect! little bubba was moving around so much that the sonographer had troubles measuring.....baby was upside down, and wouldnt go in the right spot, it had its hands in its mouth it was soooooo cute....

i cant tell you how happy i am, how relieved i am that all is good....baby is measuring 12wks and 5 days and she said that my due date (as per the measurements should be 15 June rather than the 20th june)...i dont know how it works having done IVF because they know the exact date of conception because they know when they put the egg back in....anyways i guess my FS will tell me on monday.

the downsyndrome results came back low risk which is also great...they called me 5 mins after leaving and said that my risk was- 1 in 7500, they worry when its 1 in 300 or thereabouts! anyways all round was good....Sonographer was not as good as the one i had a couple of weeks ago and i had to ask for pics - i mean wouldnt she just give them to me? far out!

i brought my pics to work to post them, but i didnt bring my cord for my phone to transfer them:dohh:..i have a 4d pic and normal...i'll post them as soon as i get home.....

how u feeling? ....


----------



## pink32

oh and nearly forgot baby is measuring 6.7cm! was 3.2cm only 2 wks ago!:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh my gosh...that's amazing! I'm so happy for you. You must be so relieved and excited. Hands in mouth? So cute!! 1 in 7500 is great...very great. I can't wait to see pics :) 

Yours more than doubled too? do you remember the numbers...I wonder if you posted on here, I'll go look. 

I feel the same...waves of nausea and tired and HAPPY!


----------



## pink32

nah dont remember the numbers at all...sorry! 

did i ask u when ur getting ur scan done? im pretty sure u shoulb get one done at 6wks, at least then we'll know how many are in there!:) i just feel there are 2!!!!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I get my scan on Dec 22 :)


----------



## pink32

not too long :)


----------



## pink32

helloooooo! where is everyone!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm here....not sure what Lesley is up to. Getting ready for the Holidays maybe?

I'm EXHAUSTED! I can't get over how tired I am and I'm not really doing much. 

How are you feeling? Are you so thrilled to be out of the first trimester? Have you told anyone else?


----------



## pink32

hey, yeh i was really tired in the beginning too..i'm better now ( i have my days ofcourse:)) yes my husbands family now knows and i told my boss and some really close colleagues at work..its sooo good not having to hide it any more....

yes i'm glad first tri is nearly over!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, looking forward to hearing about your scan!! Pink, yes, once the first tri was over, I felt great with my dd :) 

Getting ready for Christmas and trying to close business this week at work. Really, I have this week and next week then all my clients will be out on vacation. 

Well, I think i'll be starting back on the bcps this week. So, will probably then do lupron the last week of december and injectables starting right after xmas. yikes! Oh, Guess what?? My sister in law is pregnant AGAIN! This is the one that visited us with the 3 boys. She saw pregnant earlier this year but miscarried. She hasn't tried on any of them though. I am happy for them but wish a little of that fertility would rub off on me. Then, my other Sister in Law, and her husband, leave after christmas to meet their baby in Russia!! He is a blonde blue eyed cherub :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

You're going to be starting your injections before you know it :) This month will fly by. I'm so excited for you! Let's hope your SIL gets a girl this time.....a little girl to help with the army of boys she has. Never had to try and 4 babies...yowza. Fertile Myrtle.

Everyone must be so thrilled about the new addition arriving after Christmas....I can't remember if they have a boy or girl already?

What does the Lupron do?

I'm off to work...I didn't book anything until 9 because my mornings aren't so fun right now, then going to try and get the last little bits of my Christmas shopping done :)


----------



## 678star-bex

hello ladies :wave: i was going to ask if i can join you as i saw this thread and thought i can ask questions etc! however i notice that u r all pregnant!! wow i cud really do with some success stories right now! :thumbup:

cogratulations brill news, :baby:

i have just been given 50mg clomid. i ov on my own but i ov at different times of the month so it will help regulate it and inrease chances by more eggs. DH has a high count but low motility. One SA said 1%!!!!! :nope: however he's worked hard and now 37% motility.

i am really hoping clomid will help us because its been so long.

Nice to meet u all. :flower:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, 678-star! Ugh, I am the only one not preggo. Actually, each of us started out on clomid for male factor and each of us ended up moving to ivf after a failed IUI. Pink and Mirf got preggo after their first ivf. Mine failed and I am close to round 2. I am old though. LOLLLLLL!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, the baby from Russia is a baby boy. He is 13 mos old and passed all his medicals with flying colors. His name is currently Denis but I believe they will be changing his name to Jacob or something like that. 

I bet you are feeling blech. Think, you could have TWO in there pumping out the HCG.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, regarding Lupron, I have no clue. this is a change in my protocal but, interestingly, it is the same protocal a good friend of mine is on. She is 39 and her hcg retrieval is today! It is one week of lupron followed by follistim and repronex. I think it is called the Ganirelix protocal...


----------



## Mamamirfy

They changed it...that's great and I like that they changed it to something your friend is on - will she tell you how many eggs she got? It's nearly mid month already....you'll be starting in no time. I can't wait! Now this time, I know what you'll be doing..last time when you and Pink were going through it, it sounded like German to me. And Pssst...you're not OLD!

I would rename the little blue eyed cutie too....they must be thrilled to be bringing him home :)

My morning sickness seems to have levelled off a bit or maybe it was just me getting used to it? I'm mostly tired....just after lunch time is the worst. I'm loving every second of it!


----------



## hootie

My cousin's OH used Clomid for himself. He was on **I think** 25mg for 20 days then 10 off. Suppose to do it for 3 months but month 2 and they were pregnant!!! His counts were very low and the morph and motility were bad. They were told ICSI was the only option. If you google it you can find info on the men taking it for their counts etc


----------



## Mamamirfy

That's interesting....all 3 of us girls took it, but have sinced moved onto ICSI, 2 were successful and our third amigo will be successful with it this next time :)


----------



## pink32

hey girlies,

hope everyone had a great weekend...2 more weeks left of work then hol's yay! i cant wait..... have my FS appointment today and get transferred to an OB! 

have a great day:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

That's a big day! I was wondering when that happens....around the transition of first to second trimester? You must be so excited. Can't wait to hear what they to expect in the next little bit.


----------



## pink32

yeh this 1st tri has been a pain in the arse i tell you! i wonder if they'll do another scan today - hope so - i'll certainly ask:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

How's everyone doing? Finished Christmas shopping? Just starting?


----------



## pink32

just finished! thank goodness....how bout urself?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I went out today to finish....but ended up buying a couple more things for DH (which I was finished shopping for) and not finishing the other two people. I'm nearly done..I can taste it! Luckily, I did the majority before the ER.

Did they do another scan? What did the doc have to say?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey girls! Pink, what is Christmas like in Australia??


----------



## pink32

hey Girlies,

sill - xmas in australia is nothing like xmas overseas...we dont get a white xmas and its usually really really hot! so most people have seafood lunches, bbq's, leg of ham, and salads and fruit and deserts etc....we dont really have the traditional turkey - just too hot...

i remember when i had xmas in europe a few years ago and it was just amazing - we just cannot compare to it.

mirf - they did another scan and we got to see the little bubba again...it's always soo sweet seeing him/her i love it! he/she was sleeping at first but then we woke her up! hahahaha.....legs were moving really sweet.

i'm going to try and post my pics for you both, havent ever done it before so i'll see how i go..heheh

speaking of xmas i actually went on moonpig.com and ordered a card for DH and put a picture of the baby on the front, inside and bak and it read as follows: front page "To my Gorgeous Husband!" (Inside of card) my blurb ( back of card) pic of baby again and "Cant wait to meet u daddy!" Merry Christmas 2010:...it looks soo cute...i got the idea off some ladies on third trimester...i also got him a V8 supercar racing voucher those things are so expensive $300 for 8 laps - i think they go somthing like 300 - 400klms per hour...crazy...he'll love it though!

ok so enough of my ranting this morning...i'll try and post that piccie for you both....xoxo


----------



## pink32

hopefully this works


----------



## pink32

yay it worked - ok so here's my bubba!!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Wow! Amazing :) So amazing !!!

That sounds like a great gift, I don't know if that's available here but my DH would that too.


----------



## pink32

thnx! how much longer now till ur scan? i know i've asked a mill times i keep forgetting...sorry


----------



## Mamamirfy

That's ok :) it's on the 22nd ( next Thursday for you). Im dying with anticipation!


----------



## pink32

I'm excited for u! Do u think I've got 2 in there? Wots ur instinct?


----------



## pink32

That was suppose to read do you think you have 2? Stupid phone


----------



## Mamamirfy

I do have a feeling there are two. Ill be just as happy with one- I just want to know :) tomorrow I'll be 6 weeks and I spent 30 mins getting sick after my shower this morning.....I would give anything to trade my weak stomach for a couple of months. I didn't know it would be so bad.... But I'm still happy with it all. How are u?

Lesley... How are you doing?


----------



## pink32

wow i didnt feel sick at all this time round and i must admit it beats the MS i had with the boys for 9 straight months....lol

i'm feeling fine heavy feeling and still the headaches here and there but otherwise quite well...

sill is MIA again!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm glad you're feeling good. I get the odd headache but the tiredness and the MS are by far the worst symptoms. Everyone seems to think twins but ya never know. You had MS the entire 9 mths? Yikes!


----------



## pink32

yeh with the boys it was really bad, morning, day and nite non stop....thats why i'm hoping now this ones a girl...:) we'll see...

u having a break over xmas or working right thru?


----------



## pink32

by the way are u going over to 1st tri forum and seeing whats happening there...i go to 1st, 2nd and 3rd, i love reading all the birth announcements too...especially the real descriptive ones...lol


----------



## Mamamirfy

I have been going to 1st tri and try to read some birth announcements but they usually make me ache from the waist down, so I stop. LOL. It makes me hurt.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, all is well here! Fully and completely surrounded by pregnant people. LOL


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, can't wait to hear about your scan! My friend from college had her transfer last week...two 5 day blasts :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

That's awesome! Is that the same protocol you will be doing? Or is that someone else? Do you have any dates?


----------



## pink32

hi Girls,

i have had such a shit few days....my boss has been a real arse since he found out i was pregnant, and on friday he was really really bad....we had a meeting and all he did was belittle me and put me down where i have actually brought them in a shit load of business....cut a long story short he was bullying me and wanted me to answer him on what sales where going to come off in the next 3 months (but i wouldnt be working on it) and i said i cannot speak on somebody elses behalf and would not know their capabilities therefore cannot answer your question...
well he didnt like that so he kept yelling and being really nasty so i walked out of the meeting.....i came back and he told me that's the first and last time i will ever disrespect him for walking out of a meeting when he was not finished! i go to him so u think u can insult me for 40 mins and i need to listen to it, and u tell a client u arnt happy i'm pregnant and they tell u u cannot be like this? he then threatens me and tells me i dont know what a real boss is like and that he will now make my life a living misery....

at this point i was crying and absolutely shocked...i started getting stomach cramps and i left work! i couldnt believe what i was hearing and what i was going through....

i'm at work now but he is off today and tommorow, so i decided to report it to HR i thought i have worked too hard for somebody to treat me in this way....

can u believe that in this day and age that there are people out there that still have such an old fashioned mentality?

i went to the docs because i was cramping from all the stress and he wanted me to have the week off but i thought i'd do the right thing and come in since i've got all of Jan off. anyways i'm going to go get a scan done on wednesday just for piece of mind but i'm just mortified how i've been treated.

hope you girls are well xoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, yes she is on almost the same protocol I will be on! So, hope it works for me too! I start Lupron on 12/31 and then should start stims on 1/6. So, I am guessing retrieval will be 1/18-1/20ish...if all goes well.

Pink, that completely and totally sucks. No polite way to say that. What an idiot! Ihope your HR dept gives this guy a wakeup call. Do you guys have the same type of anti-discrimination laws that we have?

Hugs!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Pink- oh my gosh! You poor thing. What a total jackass. I can't believe he spoke to u like that and said he was now going to make your life miserable. That's wrong and I hope he gets talking to and smartens up. I'm sure your scan will be fine but absolutely will give you pecs of mind.

Lesley- it's all happening now. I can't wait for you to start. It's so exciting!

As for me, I am ill. All day everyday. Yuck.


----------



## pink32

hey guys,

yeh our HR is pretty good here and laws for discrimination, bullying and pregnancy are extremely strict and taken very seriously this is why i was totally blown away with the comments he made....he just thinks i wont do anything but i feel better that i reported it to HR at least...she was very understanding and supportive....

Wow you start your protocol now silly thats great, what day? another friend of mine on here just had her FET and found out she was pregnant now we just gotta see with how many - they transferred 3!!! so imagine she could be having twins....lol:)

mirf u poor thing - sick all day every day! mmm so glad i missed out on it this time round...but i do have a new symptom now! feeling extemely dizzy...last nite i coudnt get up for 3 hours felt terrible....but i'm loving every minute of it.

i'm going for a scan this arvo - always great to see the little bubba! just going for peace of mind! xoxo


----------



## pink32

i just re-read my post was suppose to read triplets:) but u guys know what i mean by now....:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yep...I knew what you meant ;)

How did your scan go?


----------



## pink32

Scan went well baby was active so juz stress related pains n anxiety. Today my hr called me n said my boss had told her I hadn't received my Xmas present from da owners!!! I couldn't believe wot I was hearing. I mean y would he 
Make up such a lie!!! He hasn't called me in anyway just had 1 email from him, thankgoodness. We're moving to QLD so I'm glad I won't have to see him but I'll still report to the loser... I'm so stressed out from him it's not funny. 

Just trying to get thru the last few days here... 

How r u??? My gosh 2 more days and we find out how many u got in there... So exciting xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

So happy to hear that baby is doing well. I don't understand....whatdid your boss do? Thank heavens you're moving! Whereabouts in QL? 

I have a busy day ( it's pamper me day) and then tomorrow I get see the heartbeat! Cant wait!


----------



## pink32

we're moving in between brisbane and the Gold Coast..i'm originally from there but my husbands family was all in Sydney, now we're going back...

Awesome, i bet ur really excited about ur scan....its always exciting no matter how many times you go:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l493/msuzick/002-1.jpg


----------



## MySillyGirls

O. M. G. UNBELIEVABLE!!!! hahahaa!!! I TOLD you!! See, you TOTALLY got your money's worth. LOL


----------



## Mamamirfy

Sure did! I can't believe it still. Tried for so many years to get pregnant with one and now I'm carrying two! I feel SO lucky :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

This is a Two-fer. :) You ARE lucky and blessed!


----------



## pink32

Wow! i just logged on and TWINS i told you so! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:) you got exactly what u wanted 2!!! thats great news i'm very happy for you!!!

are you going to find out the sex of the babies?

the scan is perfect its sooo clear! is you husband happy theres 2 too???

i've had a real shit couple of days! work is trying to now demote me and reduce my salary by $30k....just before xmas...dont know whats going to happen there but i'm sure i'll find out next week some time...

i also have a urinary tract infection which i didnt even know i had and the doctor gave me atibiotics to take...Amoxycillin! so paranoid me googled it, asked the pharmacist etc etc....it's apparantly safe during pregnancy but i still worry.....apparantly i had a bit of blood in my urine yesterday when they checked my urine so she said better to be safe than sorry....She said that a Urinary tract infection may be detrimental in pregnancy so best to treat it asap.

hope i'm doing the right thing taking these atibiotics!!!!! i really hope so....

May you both have a Very Merry Xmas and enjoy the day with your families xoxoxo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Pink! I am so sorry to hear what your company is doing to you. That seems entirely unfair. 

I also had a uti when pg with my daughter. Apparently, it is pretty common :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thank you!

I can't believe they are demoting you.....your boss sounds like a real piece of work. If they are saying the antibiotics are safe...I'm sure they are. Better to trust the experts and get rid of it :)

Merry Christmas girls! Have a wonderful next few days surrounded my family and friends. I hope Santa is good to you :)


----------



## GillAwaiting

Just read the whole 70 pages and followed all your stories. Congraulations Mirf and Pink. Sillygirls dont give up. My sister had ivf at 40 and has a lovely 2 yr old girl now. Thanks for giving me some hope for next year and Happy Christmas.


----------



## pink32

GillAwaiting said:


> Just read the whole 70 pages and followed all your stories. Congraulations Mirf and Pink. Sillygirls dont give up. My sister had ivf at 40 and has a lovely 2 yr old girl now. Thanks for giving me some hope for next year and Happy Christmas.

Thanks gillwaiting.. Wow u read all 40 pages u know us all pretty well now too.. Lol... Good luck to u on the new year, hope you had a lovely xmas


----------



## pink32

Thanks girls... My boss is nothing but an asshole!!! Well I hope u lovely ladies had a great Xmas and got very spoiled by santa!!! We have now started packing we'll be moving in 2 weeks.... Hate moving house it's the pits!!!! Hope u have lovely weekends xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Gillawaiting...I agree with pinkster. I hope we didn't bored in the 70 pages LOL. We all started out with the clomid but it didn't work for any of us.

I had a wonderful Christmas!!!! DH got me a laptop so I can go online from bed/couch since i rest alot more and probably will be in bed alot towards the end. I love it!


----------



## pink32

That's awesome !!!! My dh was going to get me an iPad but he knew I really wanted bvlgari sunnies too...:)) glad u had a nice Xmas....


----------



## GillAwaiting

This has been such a great read. I was almost holding my breath going to the next page to see what was happening. I dont mean to sound like an eejit but it was like a movie, laughing, crying, anger, happiness the whole span across a few continents. I felt like I was there with you guys. The waiting is so long and its so nice to read something hopeful to keep a soul going. I had a m/c at 3 mths back in April. This year was the longest year of my life and to get such bad news coming into 2011 was devastating. We had our consultation with FS on the 21st of Dec to get all results. DH's sperm count is at 2.8million. All the soy, b6, vitamins aren't going to fix it. The FS wrote to my gp a few months back basically giving him an earbashing for referring us so soon. We women have good instincts. Im so glad I listened to mine and persevered with the tests. Imagine how bad this would be to find out in 2 yrs time? Im 33 in few weeks. FS said something about genetic testing. Now my DH is wondering if his little soliders have more problems than numbers and maybe that contributed to the miscarriage. We will never really know. Anyway ladies, thank you for being so assertive, for doing what you thought was right for you and getting on with it. You've given me some strength to keep going and fight the good fight. Cheers to 2011 bringing you everything your true heart desires.


----------



## Mamamirfy

awww! So sweet. Im glad you enjoyed the thread :) My hubby's count was less than that I think. I think it was around 2.1 or 2.2 million. Out of those he only had about 800,000 that were swimmin properly. They told us ICSI was our only option but I was stubborn but eventually gave in. Tired of waiting I supposed. We have Silly starting her icsi soon...so excited!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Ladies!! I hope you all had a fabulous Christmas. The last of the family left yesterday and, now, I am in full post-holiday depression mode... I was actually online today looking for vacations. haha...jamaica is 77 degrees this week :) Anyway, we go to my mom's on Friday for Christmas/New Year's there. 

I have a doc appt on Thursday to start the lupron. One week of that and then the stims! I am getting increasingly nervous!

GillAwaiting, Welcome! LOL...you sure did do some reading! As Mirf said, we all started on Clomid and moved from there. :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

My dh had 4.1MM post wash count. But, apparently, I also have low ovarian reserve...good times.


----------



## MySillyGirls

I got the dh an ipad for Xmas!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Starting Thursday! Then stimms!!! Woooooohooo. I'm so happy/excited for you :) I know what you mean about post holiday blues.....i want Christmas back. DH and I nearly bought the ipad yesterday at the boxing day sale but decided we should probably go without the extras right now since we need to start buying two of everything. Off to nap......again :(


----------



## pink32

hey girls,

i just came back from docs and apparantly i didnt have a UTI afterall....i'm so mad i took these atibiotics and i had nothing..aarrggggghhhhh.
so naturally im worried!!!! she says its fine but i still worry....what a hassle.....

silly wow u start on thursday!!!! yay! great news! now you will get ur BFP and everyone is done....my other friend on here just had her FET (3 put back) and she is pregnant with twins too!!!!

i'm still going thru hell with work...they are trying to get me to resign (bullying me now) so now i just feel like going nuts with them too! so so unfair.....so come friday it looks like i wont have a job for the remainder of my pregnancy and will have to take legal action and sue! i'm not letting them get away with this! ive done nothing wrong but be pregnant!


----------



## Mamamirfy

PINK!!!!! This is insane. I can't believe they are doing this to you, it makes me so angry. Do they really believe they can get away with this. It's so unsettling. You do waht you have to to show them this is NOT ok!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, unbelievable!! Aren't you in the recruiting biz?? Shouldn't recruiters/hr professionals know better??? Holy cow. I think I'd let them know I was suing and retain an attorney immediately...


----------



## pink32

I am def going to get a lawyer just everyones on leave until the 4th Jan!! Plus we're in da middle of packing as we're moving and I'm stressed out of my head... I can't believe how cruel and stupid they really are... HR is ridiculous has no idea I think she's giving them such shit advice because she's the one forcing me to resign! I mean WTF that's basically constructive dismissal... I didn't think employers were so stupid!!! 

Anyways, how is everyone??? Silly did u start icsi today? So excited for u... Won't be long till unhave ur little ones too!! I bet u get twins too;)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Pink!! I have a doc appt this a.m. and then I start the lupron tonight! The lupron isn't really a stim though...i start those in a week.. :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Lupron day!! What does the lupron do?


----------



## pink32

Not sure what Lupron is either?


----------



## pink32

My ticker has juz changed on it's own... Strange, it should say 15wks and 5 days!!! Mmmmm


----------



## pink32

so now its rectified itself...stupid thing! just talking to myself now...before it said 15wks and 0 days..i logged out of my phone and logged in on laptop and its fine!


----------



## Mamamirfy

hahaha...you're funny. An Orange!!!!! Oh my goodness.....you must be showing by now?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Lupron is a suppressor apparently. They also use it on women who had a previous low response to stims. It is a shot in the outer leg. So, I'll do this today through next Thursday along with the pill. Then, I'll stop the pill, start my cycle and then start stims on cd 1 or 2. I should start stims on 1/10...


----------



## pink32

Oh really! I'm happy ur starting again xoxo have a great nite tonight everyone- happy new year girlies... No drinkies tonight for me !!! Xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

What a great way to start 2011! I really hope it works for you this time....i know it will :)

Have a wonderful NYE...I'm staying in and going to bed early. I've been too tired lately to even try to attempt staying out until after midnight. xo


----------



## pink32

We stayed at home too... Fell asleep on the couch till 11:58pm and woke juz in time to watch the fireworks on tv...


----------



## Mamamirfy

Lesley how's the lupron doing? any side effects? Is it an injection?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Miranda! The lupron is an injection in the outer leg...sort of the same place you'd have an insulin injection and it uses an insulin needle. I have been giving it to myself, but, tonight, I hit a vein. ICK!!! I hope that didn't mess up the shot...

I don't think I am having any side effects..maybe a minor headache, but I had that with all the stims last time. My neighbor said the lupron rocked her stomache...

How are you feeling??


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh no!!! I hope it didn't mess with it either. I was always terrified I was going to hit something and I was just doing them in my tummy roll :) I'm glad your stomach isn't feeling the Lupron...I had mild headaches from stims too. 

I'm feeling a bit better today. I finally got my prescription filled for the Diclectin - my nausea has been better and I didn't get sick today. Woohoo! I have been taking Materna this whole time as my prenatal but I noticed my Dr gave me a Rx for a prenatal vitamin...it has 5mg of folic acid instead of 1mg like in Materna. I didn't even notice because I just thought he was writing me a Rx for the nausea. Do you think I have to take a higher dose bc im carrying two? I think this is my last week for the prometrium vag pills!!!! I'm soooooooo happy about that but also nervous.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Just a few more sleeps til you start your stims! Yay!

Pink - How'd the move go?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yes, I finished the bcps today!! How are you, chica??


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm tired and bloated BUT soooo happy because today is my last day of the vaginal progesterone pills! I'm sooooo excited. I've been doing them three times a day since egg retreival. Wooohoo! 

Have you gone in for blood work ultrasound yet? Can't wait to compare this cycle with last for you. I'm so excited for you xo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yay on the end of progesterone!! I had to do prog shots my last cycle but, with my iui, they had me do suppositories. Ick...I preferred the injectable. They have already sent me the injectables for this one. I have had two ultrasounds so far and have another ultrasound and bloods on Monday. I believe I start the stims on monday. YIKES!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Couple more sleeps...can't wait to hear how you react to this protocol :)

Have you heard that ICSI usually produces boys? I'm so desperate to find out what I'm having.


----------



## MySillyGirls

haha..well, the two little girls across the street were both icsi :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

someone just told me that ivf is more boys and icsi is more girls......curiosity killed the cat


----------



## MySillyGirls

I am getting MAJOR cold feet on this whole thing...


----------



## Mamamirfy

oh no...whats wrong???


----------



## MySillyGirls

Nothing in particular. Just an emotional rollercoaster... 
I started the stims last night and go in tomorrow for my first check-in. Let's hope there are some follies responding.


----------



## Mamamirfy

OK good...i was getting nervous you were thinking about not following through. I can't wait to hear about how you're responding :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Any good news? How'd your appt go?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Miranda! The appt was fine. I had only stimmed for two days so all follies were tiny. She counted 12 tiny follies. In going back through my records, last time, they counted 10 tiny follies at 5 day of stims...so I am hoping that these will grow fast for my Friday appt. :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

That's awesome!!! Already much better than last time, very glad to hear it. I can't wait to hear about Fridays appt.....I take it all the injections are doing well, you're probably a pro now :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I just realized something, pink was moving to QL. That's where all the floods are. I figure it was just taking awhile to get settled. Hope everything is ok!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Pink, where are ya, sister?? 
Yes, the stims are ok...i feel like an old pro now. hahaha!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Can't wait to hear about how the grew tomorrow :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Pink.....still getting settled? I'm going to look back and double check where you were moving to

Lesley - How are you? How did it go on Friday?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, Miranda! I had my scan on Friday and I am not sure what to think. I show 12 follies, but only two were measurable (8.5 and 9.5). This was only after 4 days of stims and the nurse seemed to think all was ok... Do you remember what your follies looked like after 4 days? Anyway, I go back tomorrow!

How are you feeling? I wonder how Pink is doing...


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi! Ill have to go back and look, I don't think I had much tho....I think after day 3 they bumped my dose up from 175 to 300 because I wasn't responding well at all. Even at day 8 (I think) there was talk of cancelling my cycle. So I think those numbers are great! I think I had some 8 and 9 even at 9 days...I will go back and look but it turned out well for me and I know you're doing better than I was. Please let me know how tomorrow goes :)

I'm getting about Pinky. All those floods....must be without power.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Miranda. Well, bad news. It looks like this will be converted to iui. I have two follies that jumped in the lead and the others aren't growing. :( I find out on Wednesday.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Well please hold up hope. They were going to cancel mine altogether...I had one big one and a whole bunch of teeny tiny ones. I'm still rooting for you. Your continuing the injections until Wednesday? Did they to try again after or.......

I'm going to go back and look at my numbers in this thread.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ok - just looked...

DAY 6 - I have 10-15 follicles with a handful being under 5mm the rest were between 7-9mm and one was 12. Im feeling disappointed . I realize it's not bad but I just want this to happen and now behind a couple days. 

Day 8 - Well.......feeling discouraged, my follies grew but still small and only have 5 or 6 that are worth mentioning. I have one 16 but he said we'll miss it by the time the rest catch up. If they don't pick up by next spot they are cancelling.

Then when I went in on day 10 the big one had stopped gorwing and waited for the little ones. I only had 7 remember and 6 were mature. So please stay positive :) I am for you xo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Girl, you are sooo sweet to look all that up for me. It made me feel better. The clinic left a vm for me saying to stay on the meds and come back on thurs instead of wed. I am terrified. I am so scared to go back and here "no go" because this would be it for me ..
Thanks for looking yours up~


----------



## Mamamirfy

I think that's good that they are giving you an extra day. Means they have hope!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

OMG!!! GUESS WHAT??? My body decided to get with the program and I made a miraculous turnaround at today's appt!! The smaller ones played MAJOR CATCHUP...read, they grew 9mm in 3 days! I have a 21, 20, 19, 18, 17, 16, 14, 14, 11, 10. Looks like the first 8 are right on track and I trigger TONIGHT for EC on Saturday.

WOW...sooo hopefully crossing my fingers.


----------



## Mamamirfy

I knew it!!!!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!! You're doing waaayyyyy better than I was. Congrats! Those are amazing numbers :) I'm so happy for you, are they going to put 3 back?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, they will put 2 back if I have enough to make it to 5 day. If it is a 3 day transfer like last time, they will put back 3 :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

So exciting!!!!! One more sleep :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Miranda! The doc got 9 eggs! He was surprised as were we. Now, we are hopeful that they are mostly mature and fertilize :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Wowzers!!!!! Good for you! This is so amazing :) You have me beat and I have two in the oven so just think :) I'm soooooo happy for you. Will they call you tomorrow for the fert report?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Miranda! We should get the fert report today before 3p. My only concern though is that I have quality issues. So, I am hoping that at least 6 fert. :) Do you remember how many of yours fertilized? Last time, I had 4 fertilize but only one was doing well on day 3.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Can't wait to hear. They got 7, only 6 were mature. 5 fertilized, and one stopped growing at day 3, another stopped at day 4......two made it to blast, and one made it to freeze (day 6). That i remember clear as day :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

PS - thought you might want to see what appeared the other day. LOL

I miss PINK!!!!!

Ahhhh....pic won't upload. It's in my journal though :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Ahhhhhh!!!! I thought Chicago was 3 hours ahead of me....you're only 2 hours ahead of me. I'll be back in an hour for an update!


----------



## GillAwaiting

Mamamirfy - awesome!! Love you bump :)

Sillygirls - really rooting for you!! Been following along..


----------



## Mamamirfy

Awww.. thanks :) just popped out all of a sudden.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Gill!! Miranda, LOVE the bump!! Well, as I mentioned, I only have 4 fertilized. Out of 9. :(


----------



## Mamamirfy

How was the news today?


----------



## pink32

Hi Girlies!

I'm B-AAAAAAACK!!!!

So sorry i've been MIA we moved to Qld and (as u guys have probably seen on the news) there have been major floods here. We are in Brisbane and currently with my parents until we buy a house and luckily we didnt get affected by the floods!

Well so much is going on! silly i'm so so happy with your egg numbers that is so awesome...i'm assuming u will probably have the ET now or u have just had it?

mirf - babe i saw ur bump - so cute! i'm heaps bigger than that now...hehehe...

ive even been feeling baby move the last few days. We went for our scan on friday and bub looked great. Everything is going really well...we didnt find out baby's sex but i do so desperately want to know if its a girl! can only hope! but main thing is that bub is healthy!

i said to hubby he can find out if he wants and he's like " no way! if you dont know, i dont want to know! too much pressure! hahaha

last nite i had a dream i had a boy! i've only ever dreamt of baby boys or boys around 2 yrs old. Time will tell!!!

Well i've missed ur girls, however i am back now as we have set up our internet and i'm back up and running:) xoxoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

I was about to send out a search party!!!!!! I was getting nervous....i was even looking back at our thread and looked on a map to see if the floods hit in between Brisbane and the Gold Coast. Soooooooo relieved you're safe and sound. 

Are you NOT going to find out what you're having? Im soooo impatient...im dying to find out. I would love to feel a kick or anything...still too soon. That pic is from Friday and I swear im even bigger now. I'm expanding by the day!

Lesley.......how'd the fert report go?


----------



## pink32

yeh i'm extremely impatient too - you have NO idea:)... i dont know how i have lasted this long! my entire family doesnt think i'm going to last the another 21 weeks...hahaha..

i found out with both the boys and thats why this time i'm trying to wait! Trying! i guess i dont want them to say its a boy as i would love a girl! Anyways let me know as soon as u find out what ur having.

i'm holding onto the fact that through ICSI the % for girls is supposedly higher..WEll i keep telling myself thats the case :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I just found that out! I always thought that it was more boys..but that's IVF. I know for sure I can find out at my 3D ultrasound but that's not until April 16. Hopefully at a normal scan before......I just want to know!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! Pink, WELCOME BACK!!! I am glad you have made it through the flooding. How frightening. Well, I had the transfer. I had two very good 8 and 6 celled embies transferred and one 4 celled embie transferred. We don't get grading out our clinic but they said they were very good quality with little to no fragmentation. So, here's the weird thing... the 4 celled embie they transferred was the embie that arrested on day 2. When I received the call on day 2, they told me one hadn't made it and had arrested after fertilization. Well, the little guy decided to jump back in the game and started dividing today. Odd?? Then, one that they thought they'd transfer looks like it has arrested at 4 cells but they are going to continue to watch. 

Anyway, so I am just hanging out here watching the Nate Berkus show. LOL! I am pleased because the 6 cell and 8 cell look really good and last time, I only had one 2 5 cells and one 8 cell.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Wonderful news! So you're waiting to see if the 4th will jump back in and will they implant that one also? You're PUPO!!! That's great....better than last time :) Now REST REST REST!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Miranda! I don't think they'll implant the 4th...I think they will freeze if it goes to blast but they said they don't hold out much hope for it...maybe it is highly fragmented. 

I have had the worst cold since Saturday. Ugh, I feel icky. Didn't one of you have a cold at the same time? I wonder if the stims lower immunity...


----------



## Mamamirfy

I had a cold during stims. Ya...maybe they do lower immunity. I was freaked out it was going to affect things but it didn't :) All the more reason for you to rest. Do you go in for bloods or just take a hpt?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, I go in for bloods but b/c I'll go to bloods at my local branch which is not open on weekends (wkend monitoring and procedures were in chicago), I won't be able to go until 2/7. Therefore, I will be hpt-ing. You know it. I have 3 Frers sitting in a box that will start beckoning my name


----------



## Mamamirfy

I can't wait! How do you feel?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Miranda! I feel fine now. Just ready for this 2ww to be over either way. Ready to know what direction my life will go... :) How are YOU feeling?? Hey, are you going to find out the gender of the babies since you are having two??


----------



## Mamamirfy

Are you bloated or anything? I am feeling so so. Not as pukey but dizzy all the time now :( If I stand in the same spot for too long I feel like im about to fall over. We are 100% finding out...we would have if it were one too. We are both Taurus' and VERY impatient. With two I think you need to know...we are going to have to be as organized as possible so....our 3d is booked for April 16 I'll be 22 weeks.....not sure if I'll be able to find out before then or not. Apparently the hospital that I'm delivering at and will also get all my ultrasounds at do no to gender determination and I haven't met my new Dr yet so im not sure what's going to happen. Any guesses on the sexes?


----------



## pink32

Hi girls,
M u poor thing u must feel like crap.. I had the dizzy spells n couldn't even get up at times. What I found helped was a glass of coke. I read it somewhere n funnily enuf it did help! 

Les, how r u feeling? Bloated yet? I'm so excited for u..

I'm in such a dilemma ATM. You both know we don't know sex od the baby so u think i can buy some nice neutral clothes?? No way! Everything is so gender specific. We watched the DVD of the ultrasound this morn n we saw 3 lines in between the legs( so we think we saw that hehe) dh thinks it's a girl... I'm not sure really I couldn't see a willy but hey, who knows...

Miranda I'm dying to know what ur having so be sure to let u's know asap...Especially that we've all done icsi here. I wonder if they're right about the girl thing?? 

Hope u girls r having gr8 weekends... I'm dying it's so hot here. By the way baby is moving a fair bit now which is funny, I'd forgotten the feeling but it's all good I love it... Talk soon :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Pink - Do you have pics of the ultrasound? I'd love to take a peek to try and see what i see. Wouldn't that be so nice to get a girl after your two boys? 

I also wonder if what they say is right about icsi having more girls. In my heart I feel as though I have a boy and girl. We'll see :) I've been drinking apple juice when i get dizzy seems to help but it seems to hit me at times when i have nothing. Im happy im finally up a pound! I was up 3 lbs before but then lost 5...now im up 1. It was so weird because my stomach was getting huge but i was still lighter than when i started. I know it's because i have extra weight to start but would rather maintain then lose when i have two babies growing inside me :)

Lesley - How are you?n Hopefully resting and letting those little babes implant!


----------



## pink32

Hi Girls,

these are the type of pics that i got from my last ultrasound...unfortunately there were no full length photos of bub but here they are...my little munchkin is still very boney...the really good 4d pics will be at 30 weeks (thereabouts):)


----------



## Mamamirfy

You're lucky....I can only get my 3D pics done at 22 weeks, no later. I'd love to get one at 30 or so....you can really tell what they're going to look like :)


----------



## pink32

really why? is that because they're twins? because they told me the best 3d/4d scans are between 26 and 32 weeks because they have fat on their face and its just the best time....that's why my buba looks like a little alien has no fat on its face yet...:)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Wow!! They won't do 3d pics here unless you order them from somewhere other than your ob/gyn.


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yup, same here. All private- I think it's $175 for the package. They said twins r best done at 22 weeks because they run out of room after that. Otherwise with singletons they do like to do them later. Id do anything for just a normal scan. Been forever.


----------



## pink32

wow, we have it soooooo much easier here:) we can get private ones too which i will be doing at a bout 30 weeks which also includes a professional maternity shoot and pic, 50-100 baby fotos and 1 newborn photo....

Lesley how are u feeling? bloated? anything? i know u will be testing soon, be sure to update us asap..

girlies - i just went to the shops this morning and i tell ya what, i'm struggling with baby clothes...there are sooooo many beautiful outfits for girls i just want to buy them u know...:) i'm the most impatient person i know - seriously - so i'm quite proud of myself atm....

dying to know what ur having miranda and we got ages to wait ....Xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Lesley - how are you? When do you get to test?

R- Good for you for not buying anything! I haven't been so well behaved. I have bought boy and girl stuff. In my heart I really feel like that's what im having. But either way..im bound to use some of it so no biggie lol

I know! I'm dying to find out for sure....


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, girls. I think I am out. I started testing (with FRER) and got a BFN. I know it is early and I'll keep testing but it doesn't look good. It feels like a repeat of last time. BLECH. If this didn't work, I am going to Vegas for a long weekend of fun and debauchery.


----------



## Mamamirfy

How many dpt are you? I loooooove Vegas- wish I could join ya. Not out yet sista!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Today would have been 10dpo or 7dp3dt. 

I LOVE Vegas!! Did I ever tell you I got married in Vegas? LOL


----------



## pink32

hi girls,

Lesley ur not out yet! are u feeling bloated? feeling any diff from the last time? did they freeze some eggs or did u transfer all of them? dont give up yet - i'm not..

Miranda - ur too funny! you know i was going to buy some girly clothes too! there is one particular outfit which i absoltely adore - but what if i have a boy lol...

i hope u have a girl and boy too! that would be perfect, one of each but i guess we'll juz take what we're given :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Lesley - OMG So jealous! I wanted to get married there but DH wouldn't allow it! We LOVE it there though, went 4 times in one year once, I went last year with the girls...but our Vegas days are over for a while I suppose. So nice and close, it's only a 2.5 hour flight. I wouldn't be booking your trip just yet tho girly....you're not out yet :)

R - I bought more stuff today! I went to get my nephew a birthday gift at Carters/Osh Kosh and couldnt help myself...but I only bought girl stuff this time. Sooooo cute!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Miranda, baby shopping is so fun! When my daughters were babies, I always shopped at Gymboree.. I still try to shop for them there, but they are fighting back and want stuff from Justice. Boo. Also, the clothes at Hanna Andersson are really cute!

Well BFN, FRER 8dp3dt. I wonder if my problem is implantation..


----------



## Mamamirfy

We have Gymboree here but not Justice or Hanna Andersson's. I'm going to Seattle for the weekend for shopping..I'll see if they have them there. 

What day are you supposed to go for blood tests? I got a positive a a bit early but it was VERy faint and I have two in there...so please don't lose hope. Did they change your progesterone dose at all?


----------



## MySillyGirls

I don't think they changed my progesterone dose. Frankly, I also don't have any symptoms at all... I didn't have any embies left to freeze :(

So, check out www.hannaandersson.com They don't have a ton of stores (although we do have one near us...most of their business is mail order. On my oldest dd's modeling stuff, she almost always wears hanna to auditions..lol


----------



## Mamamirfy

Well it aint over til the fat lady sings! Checked out the link...super cute. I can't wait til I can buy things guilt free......i need to know what i have growing in there. Do you have a guess?


----------



## MySillyGirls

I am guessing one of each :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thats my feeling too. Still feeling unhopeful?


----------



## pink32

hi Girls,

lesley lets wait till u get ur bloods done...i stil have a good feeling this time...

Miranda - i love osh kosh, they sell it at department stores here so its not as expensive as it use to be - alot more affordable.

i'm so tempted to buy a girly outfit but i dont know what i'll do with it if i have a boy???;) i said to dh "maybe i should buy it and and find out what the stores exchange policy is" dont think they'll exchange after 4 months...hahaha! 

we bought a mattress for the cot last nite..got a great bargain too... the matress was orignially $170 and it was on sale for $85...also got the new video monitors with Lcd colour screen which was also on sale....we've pretty much got all the big stuff now which is great...we got things at the right time... 

hope u girls have e a great weekend...we're still with my parents so cant wait till our house sells so we can move out and buy our own...just praying its soon really want to be in our own place b4 bub arrives.... xoxoo


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya, girls!! I hope you are both feeling well. Sadly, I am most certainly out. BFN. Beta should have been tomorrow but the office is closed tomorrow, so I'll go Monday. Anyway, I have a phone consultation on Monday with an adoption attorney. My feelings right now are a mixed bag. I LOVE and BELIEVE in adoption with all my heart. After all, my youngest doll was adopted and she is soo much like me it is scary. However, I also loved those little embies. And, my mind raced back sooo many times to that adorable little blonde curly first born of mine who grew up way too fast. I had really gotten used to the idea of another one of those. Another small baby (youngest dd was 13 mos when she came home from Russia). 

Finally, and probably one of the most difficult things is that this whole process has been representative of my age and time flying by on me. You always think you have soo much time to pursue your dreams and really you don't. It seemed like I was young yesterday and now IVF has been a constant reminder that I am not anymore. 

LOL...sorry for the drama. My heart and head hurts right now. Hugs to you guys!!

Also, I may hang around for another week or so to follow a couple BNB gals on another thread, then, I am probably pulling out of BNB. Luckily, I am FB friends with you fantastic ladies, so we can be in touch anytime :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm sorry for all this. I really wanted this to work for you this time. I can't imagine how it must feel. I am happy that you hAve a phone consult next week. Maybe this is what is meant to be. I understand about leaving bnb, I would do the same....thank goodness for facebook! I would live to kept up to date regarding the adoption if that's what you decide to do :)


----------



## pink32

oh Les! i feel so guttered for you, i really thought this was going to work this time...please stay in touch on FB. i know i found 2 awesome friends on here and i want to stay in touch....i understand about u leaving bnb too hunni...:hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Girls, let's definitely stay in touch on FB. I am ok. Just planning what's next in my life...whether that is adoption, a new career move, a vacation, etc. It will be interesting to see what's in store. It will also be soo exciting to find out the genders of your babies!!


----------



## pink32

we'll stay in touch for sure... well no gender scans for me - lol..my mums been driving me nuts wanting me to find out...my parents are going on a cruise to America and doing new york, carribean, mexico and a few other places for a month or so and she goes i cant buy clothes unless u tell me...i'm like NO! not finding out...she's been driving me crazy..:) she wants me to let her find out and i dont have to know...i'm like if i dont know either will u.....

Miranda will let us know what her babies are going to be...still got till april till we all know....

i sincerely hope u are ok...i will miss u - but yay for FB:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm gonna miss ya...but still have FB :)

R -I don't know how you can NOT find out!!! I'm soooo eager to know. I'm hoping I can find out from my normal ultrasound sometimes in March.....the suspense is killing me. I bought two more NB onesies in Seattle...a boy one and girl one. Very cute. I have to stop until I know but I just really have a gut feeling it's one of each.


----------



## pink32

HEY Girls,

les, i dont know if ur still here or not - so use to saying girlies! :) anyways, i had my ob appointment today and i dont know if i told u both or not but when i had my scan done a couple of weeks ago the sonogropher told me i am on borderline of a low lying placenta! 

so today my ob said that 9/10 it should just move up and all should be fine - however i wont know till 32 weeks....therefore this means that if it stays low i may need a cesarian...a bit worried i guess but i'll do whatever is needed....

i didnt have it with the boys but as they keep telling me every pregnancy is different. It all depends where the baby implanted and thats where the placenta starts growing.

how are you feeling Miranda? i havent been buying too many things as all the winter stuff is coming out and seeing i dont know whtat bub is im trying to hold off - there are soooo many adorable things coming out tho...

M - are you buying 2 of each as in identical clothes for them both? just curious i guess....or will u buy different too?

les - hope ur doing well...xxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hey R - My friend had that and was on bed rest for 2 months of her pregnancy. Hopefully yours will move up on it's own.....hers moved up after the bedrest. I'm sure you'll be fine :)

I've been buying alot of the same onesies but in pink and blue...they usually make the same stuff. I haven't bought anything identical, I don't think I will. If I do have two of the same sex I will probably buy the same outfits but in different colours. They aren't identical twins so don't see the point. At Christmas I may put them in the same fancy outfit...might be cute for pics, but I really do think there's one of each growing in there.


----------



## pink32

hi Miranda,

i didnt get told anything about bed rest at all...my ob just said that if it moves up - as the baby moves up - then great, if not then cesarian... its where the baby has implanted and thats where the placenta starts growing...

are u having the nuchal translucency scan - for down syndrome or u giving it a miss?

hope ur having a good weekend Xxx


----------



## Mamamirfy

My friend had a severe case. I'm sure u have nothing to worry about. No we decided not to go with the test. How u feeling?


----------



## pink32

im feeling like crap today! we had some whiting (fish) for lunch and i've had stomach pains since..been feeling bit worried hope it wasnt the fish but i dont know what else it could be? 

my cousin just had a baby last nite too - little boy...they're the only ones i know which are having a boy this year, everyone else i know are having girls....

how are you feeling? are u growing?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh no...I hope the sick feeling passed. We went for a seafood feast for Valentines day last night. YUM! We were on the beach....it was cold and windy but watching the waves crash in was very romantic. I'm growing! Im up 5 lbs now.....eeek. I hadn't gained anything for the longest time but I guess now that food tastes good and im not sick it's starting to stick. My stomach is getting pretty large...people look shocked when I say im due in Aug lol. But that look goes away when I say there's two brewing in there. Spring is starting to show it's signs around here, I've noticed some plants growing and it's lighter later...yipppeee! I love Spring :)


----------



## pink32

oh really, love to see how big you've gotten..i'll post some pics tommorow too...sounds like you had a really nice valentines dinner...i've been a bit affraid to go out on a seafood feast - i loooooove seafood - they tell us hear no shellfish and some fish have very high mercury content....just gotta be carefull...but in saying that we're actually going to a beautful seafood restaurant this weekend for lunch and i'll definately have a piece of bbq salmon...yum...

i'm getting pretty big too...everyone is still pressuring me for the sex of LO but i've gone this far so this is it...no finding out for me.

hope your having a great weekend xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

I have only read to avoid raw shellfish and to limit consumption of cooked shellfish :) I wonder what your having...they say if a couple has two of the same sex children their chance of having a different sex goes down to 10%. Maybe the ICSI will change that though. Here's a pic from the other night....remember I'm only 15 weeks. I'm not even 4 mths yet

[IMG]https://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l493/msuzick/mir15weeks-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pink32

wow, you are looking great! i will post mine tommorow - been so busy today just logged on now....yes and at at 15 weeks: i wonder how big you'll get towards the end? :) theres 2 in there babe...

i cant wait till we know the sex of your's...i need something seeing i'm waiting...lol

i promise to post piccie tommoro xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

How are you??


----------



## pink32

hey M,

i'm feeling like utter shit! got the flue :(( can u believe it - talk about bad timing...i havent been on in a while as i've been feeling soo terrible lately...trying to keep up my vit C but i tell ya what - it's really getting to me now....i didnt get the cold in winter, i get it in the middle of summer!

how are you? still no gender scans as yet? I'M Dying to know!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry to hear that. Awful timing. Sucks being sick and not being able to take anything for it. No scans yet.....im dying to know too. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## pink32

i feel a tiny bit better today - beta not jinx myself - i said that to a friend on fri and sat morn i was terrible:( glad ur doing well...we're currently looking to buy a place and theres nothing on the market we like...there's always something going on.....really hope to be in a place b4 the baby arrive....praying...

i cant wait to find out he sex of ur bubba's too...i cant believe i've lasted this long! lol - now i dont even think about it -well not as much as b4 :)


----------



## kazzab25

Hi I've been diagnosed with PCOS and oh low sperms what are your success stories if I may ask I'm starting clomid this cycle


----------



## pink32

Hi Kaz,

i did clomid (1xcycle) after 12 mths of trying...DH had low sperm count of 15 mill (not excessively low but low) - didnt work so we moved onto ivf ICSI. Worked for us 1st time. Both Mamamirfy and i are now pregnant thur ICSI :)

sorry to here about ur PCOS and OH low spermies...


----------



## kazzab25

Oh Congrats on your bfp!! That's so good to hear they have mentioned possibility of icsi how exactly does it work? What do they do?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Hi! Yes....Clomid didn't work for either of us. We both went to ICSI are now pregnant on our first try. ICSI is the same as IVF but instead of putting the sperm in a dish with the egg and hoping one will find it's way in, they actually select a very strong sperm and carefully inject it into the egg to fertlize. :) Good luck!!

My only regret was waiting and exhausting all my other options before trying the ICSI. My Dr mentioned it to us about 18 months before we actually did it.


----------



## kazzab25

Thats such good news !!! 

Congrats, maybe i will put this to my consultant.


----------



## pink32

hey girlies,

how are you? i had the worst weekend...i had such bad pains on my left side - stressing out of my head ( as u do) i called my ob and he told me that round ligament pains around 25 weeks are pretty bad, take some panadeine for relief and rest...spent the whole weekend in bed :(- however, on the bright side i feel so much better today - thank goodness...

going through all the lovely stuff all over again such as constipation (sorry tmi) etc...however bub is very active moving heaps, have my ob appointment on thursday...hope he does a scan i havent seen bub in ages - would be nice:)

hope ur doing well...xxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm glad youre feeling better. I get round ligament pain too....I guess its just going to get worse eh? My babes have been moving around like crazy all day...kinda painful at times. I hope you get to see your bub!!! I finally have my first appt tomorrow...no scan tho but will probably get an appt for it :)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm finding out tomorrow at 4!!!!!! I booked a 4d gender determination test. Won't get to see them much but will find out what im having...yipppee!!


----------



## pink32

OMG! POST AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!!! DYING TO KNOW!!!!!! that's awesome....

i didnt get to see bub at my OB app the other day, just heartbeat...my bub is moving like crazy too...sometimes its stretching or something and kinda hurts...but i do enjoy feeling little Bu Bu move:)

i'm hanging out to find out what ur having now...cant wait xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Team Blue x 2!!


----------



## pink32

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I also saw on FB! do u have piccies of them?

I went to the shops today and ended up putting on layby cot sheet set, quilt etc....ended up choosing Humphrey!:) really really nice, lime green, with red and blue and purple...really nice for girl / boy...pretty expensive though ended up costing $270 For a full cot set and change table mat with play mobile attached...but i'm really really happy with it juz love it..

reminds me of when i was a kid...i use to luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuv humphrey?

at least u know exactly what colors to buy now! didnt u buy some girly stuff too? i guess u can always take it back, or gift it to a little girl or keep it for your 3rd! :)

cant wait to see some pics too xxo


----------



## pink32

Hello where r u? MIA again?


----------



## Mamamirfy

HERE I AM!!!! I don't know what Humphrey is....Aussie store? I exchanged all my girl stuff for boy stuff (i had ALOT). got some pretty cute stuff. I have one crib up, one still in box, dresser/change table is ordered, stroller is here, car seats are in garage. I have a shower on April 9 and another on May 15 :) I can't wait!!!!

Wow, you're 27 weeks now. Holy macaroni (mmmm macaroni salad in the fridge chillin). i keep waking up to eat in the middle of the night. I'm up 8 lbs.....my belly is getting big. I'll get a pic soon :)


----------



## pink32

Yay - ur back! yes maybe humphrey is an aussie kids show...i used to watch it...heehehe...

Glad u could exchange all the girly stuff...wow its all happening i'm getting quite excited now - and nervous.

we went and did our hospital tour on friday nite and i tell ya - i started getting nervous when i saw the birthing suite..DH is shitting it too! haha

i also had my glucose test done today and baby went hypo!:) the nurse told me that baby's love the glucose drink - no shit - it was bouncing of the walls - literally...kicking and bouncing all day!

So i'm in the 3rd tri now officially 3 months to go! We've pretty much bought everything too! 

i still cant believe ur having 2x boys! I thought the icsi theory was girls...but there u go u are living proof that it doesnt mean anything.

So have u thought of names yet? also have u got the 3d pics of bubs - i'd love to see!

i've got 5 more weeks till i find out if my placenta has moved up or if i'm having a c-section...still a while away...

Post me sum piccies of bubs when u get a chance X x x


----------



## katertots

I have just been reading this thread for like an hour now. Yall have stuck together through the long haul wow, thats great! One of you is having twins? Holy moly! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## pink32

Hi Katertots,

Thank u! yes Mirf is having twins! we both did ICSI we decided to put back one and Mirf wanted twins and walah!

Good Luck to u too babe! how is ur journey coming along?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Thank you!!! Hahahaha...yep two boys :) The 3d pics aren't good because they were done so early. I have another set being done on April 16 that I will post you because they will look more like babies. They look a lil scary in the 18 weeks ones. I posted regular ultrasound pics on my journal tho if you want to see. One lil babe is sucking his thumb. Too cute! Were your other babies born naturally or c section?


----------



## keepsmiling

I thibk I belong here now

my hubbys sa was die last year but wr gt reults today
he had 98% abnormal forms x


----------



## danicaaaaaa

I just sat here and read this whole thread haha. 

Emotional rollercoaster! Hopefully I can find some online buddies like you guys did! Congrats to those who have succeeded!

This is my first cycle of clomid with husbands sperm count at borderline (he didn't give me exact numbers. been meaning to call about that!) Had positive OPK 2 days ago, so hopefully this works!


----------



## pink32

hi,
Welcome! My dh sperm was borderline too...i did clomid one month and didnt work so we went straight into icsi! Good luck and all the very best....

Mirf - i saw ur bubbas on ur journal - how cute...i know what u mean about the 3d pics, my little one looked like a bit of an alien too! i've got 5 weeks till i get my 32 week scan so i guess baby should be looking very different...cant wait. you still have ur scan before mine, mines on the 27th April...

i dreamt the other nite that i had the baby and it was a boy! i dont know now..dh thinks girl but my mum thinks its another boy? who knows....i'm so anxious to know its not funny...i'm also so uncomfortable now...ive put on 11kgs - doc said i'm right on target...i feel huge tho! to think its got to do the most growing in the last 2 months...my goodness...i've forgotten how to be pregnant me thinks :) X x x


----------



## Mamamirfy

Welcome everyone!! Thats ALOT of reading you had to do LOL.

R - My scanis before yours because they don't like to do twin scans any later than 23 weeks because they have no room to move so its more fun to see them allover I think. I can't believe you still haven't found out. I would have cracked by now if I were you for sure! Well I did! I cracked the earliest I could find out lol. You know....I had three dreams about my babies so before finding out. They were two boys in each dream. I ignored the dreams and still thought I would have one of each but the dreams came true! It will be itneresting to see just what you have growing in your belly :)


----------



## pink32

Well today i nearly found out what bubs is!!! can u believe it - ive waited nearly 28 weeks and something tweeked in my mind today! i called the ultrasound place where i had the scan done and asked if they record the baby's sex - told her we didnt want to know! So i thought to myself if she says "No" then thats cool because by the time i have my next scan i'll be 32 weeks....

so anyways, she first says "NO i dont think we would record it if u didnt want to know" so i'm about to hang up and she goes "hang on let me just ask" and she goes " Yes we do record it!!!" i'm like shit! they know i could know right now! so i go to her " my husband wants to know that's why i wanted to call!" She goes "we can only give the mother results even with ur consent we cannot tell ur husband!"""

And after all that i still didnt find out! i really dont know what to do???!!!!! i've waited so long and it feels stupid to find out now got 3 months to go?! what do u think?

I told dh and he's dying to find out but then goes we've done the hard part! maybe we shouldnt....He's leaving the decision to me.....

with the boys i knew both times, this is the only time i havent known and wanted to have a surprise....i'm such a moron - sooooo bloody impatient!!!!!

i'm also feeling really emotional today! dont know why - first time throughout my whole pregnancy i've felt like this? 

Also found out that my sister in law is pregnant too! so our kids will only be 7 months apart...which is really nice too!

hope ur welll......what shud i do M!


----------



## Mamamirfy

FIND OUT!!!!!!! PLEASE!!! I'm dying to know. You can be so much more prepared :)


----------



## pink32

im dying to know now too...i dont know why i got soo desperate yesterday but i think today logic has kicked in and im back to team:yellow: and reason being is because ive gone the majority of the pregnancy not knowing..

well at least i'm training myself to think that way...:)

ur baby showers are soon hey? are you throwing them or somebody for u? im not sure if i'm going to have one...we're soo busy as dh has to paint the house we bought end of april and then moving in in may just before bub arrives....really not sure.....

u having 2?


----------



## Mamamirfy

My friends is throwing one for friends and my Mom is throwing another for my family, DH's family and my Mom's close friends. Otherwise it would be toooooo many people. I have alot of peeps in my fam.

I would want to know for sure...you have much more patience than me :)


----------



## pink32

thats a good idea actually...that's why i dont want to have one because friends and fam wud be waaaay to many...i'm still in 2 minds.

i'm very impatient M - just wishing this last trimester goes very quickly to be honest....

Have u guys picked out any names?


----------



## Mamamirfy

How are you feeling with getting closer? I am so uncomfortable but my dr says it's like im 8 mths pregnant lol. We have Sebastian picked out for sure and still deciding on the second. Maybe Kayne. You have any?


----------



## pink32

I'm feeling very uncomfortable too that why I can't wait to get my body back. But in saying that I'm a bit anxious bout the birth too. Evcn tho I've done it twice b4 I'm more scared now. I think it's because I know exactly wot to expect lol...

My gosh we also have Sebastian (lol) and Alexander. I've loved Sebastian for so long but I think dh really likes Alexander - think if boy he'll b Alexander tho:))

For girl her name has been picked since I was a teenager she'll def be Isabella - middle name Kristen. I've lived Isabella since I was a little girl.

I wish I knew sometimes what LO was.. Nevermind 12 wks to go n we'll all know :)))

I wonder how you'll feel at 28 wks if ur uncomfortable now- u poor thing... You get double of everything..


----------



## pink32

For boys I also like Nicholas and Christian too.. But I have nephews with these names Inc Sebastian. Makes it hard sometimes! :) good luck choosing it gets so hard sometimes unless u have ur heart set on something. X x x


----------



## Mamamirfy

wow...that's crazy. DH and I have both loved Sebastian from before we even knew eachother. I have had Bella picked since I was a teenager. If it were boy girl twins it would be Bella and Sebastian. Too funny. You have good taste in names LOL. Hopefully I will get my little Bella one day :)


----------



## pink32

You got good taste too sista!!! :) I'm hoping I get my little Bella this time too:) fingers crossed. I've so desperately wanted a little girl for sooooo long. After 2 boys i hope it is!!! I'm soo anxious till it's born to see...hope u get ur Bella sum day too babe! X x x


----------



## Mamamirfy

How you feeling?


----------



## pink32

Hey babe! Unfeeling sooo uncomfortable now.. Baby is rolling around and kicking so much. I remember when I was thinking hurry anemone around. Lol. How r u feeling?


----------



## pink32

Stupid phone. Was meant to say move around:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

Exactly the same way. They are taking up so much room.....the kicks are cute but the moving around is still alot to get used to. I can't sleep that well at night and I move at a much slower pace...and still so much longer to go. How do people handle being pregnant with triplets or quads?


----------



## pink32

:) my thoughts exactly..i was thinking how are you doing it with 2 in there...they're only going to get bigger so i'm sure u are getting double effects of what i'm getting.


----------



## Mamamirfy

I'm HUGE! People keep asking me if I have much longer to go LOL. Just an entire season LOL


----------



## pink32

ive put on 10kg so far so we'll see how much i'll end up putting on :) i dont know if i told u but i booked a maternity and newborn shoot with professional photographers....so in may i go for the maternity shoot with DH...i'll post them on FB when i get them....

well i've got 10.5 weeks to go till Birth - and counting...i'm very excited:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

No, you didn't. That's exciting. I feel so yuck...I don't know if I want maternity pics taken. I def want newborn photos of the stars though. 

I just got back from a Dr's appt. They went over all my bloodwork...tests neg for Downs and NTD. Phew! The best part is I didn't know I was getting tested for it so I haven't been on the edge of my seat for weeks :)


----------



## pink32

That's great news! I thought u said u didn't want to get tested for downs but glad u did - does give u piece of mind... 

Reason I'm getting maternity photos is because this will b the last time I'm preggers n want some photos as I dint have any at all. Hope they turn out good lol:)

I've got ob appointment today I'm going to ask to see baby if he doesn't mind it's been ages. But I also get my glucose test results back for gestational diabetes. X x x


----------



## pink32

just got back from the OB - everything is great...my glucose test came back all normal and blood test normal just border line for iron. need to eat more meat :) no probs i love steak..but must admit havent had it that much lately.

Baby is measuring a week ahead he said so all looking good to date...didnt get a scan done so must wait another 3 weeks.... X


----------



## Mamamirfy

My iron was low too but I'm iron deficient so I wasn't surprized at all. I have to start taking an extra iron tablet.....I love my steak medium rare and having it cooked well done bc of pregnancy isn't appealing.

I didn't even know I was getting the test for Downs. I didn't get the amnio....it's not mandatory here because of my age...just the blood work test for downs which I guess they do for everyone. I'm glad I didn't know or I would have been pacing for 3 weeks waiting for results :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Can I ask u how cum u both had ivf

I no u both had mf 

My hub has low morph xx


----------



## Mamamirfy

Well in my case...my hubby has low count, motility and morph. They said there was no chance to concieve naturally. We tried for 3 years....we exahusted every option. We got pregnant with IVF ICSI on our first shot :)


----------



## pink32

as for me hubby had low count 15million - not too bad - but after 1 year of trying we didnt want to wait any longer and ICSI worked first go!:)

depends how long you are willing to wait i guess..x


----------



## keepsmiling

Well we've ben ntnp for 2 years
actively tryin for 1.5 years

and we've been old we can have ivf next summer
his motilty was ok and count was normal too

my fs doesthibk wr cud get pg with clomid cos iv got pcos but I cnt c it xx


----------



## pink32

give it a go babe, u got nothing to lose, also depends how long u r willing to wait...i hope u get pregnant soon - good luck Xxx


----------



## Mamamirfy

oh my goodness R...look at how squished baby is getting now :) You're getting so close. Still don't know the sex i presume? Have you been collecting baby items? Moved? Waht's new? xo


----------



## pink32

hey! yes baby's getting very squished these days....the kicks and punches r getting alot harder too :) Dont know the sex still and yes finally on the way to moving into our new place....i'm soooooo excited to get in there and start unpacking and getting everything ready b4 little boo boo arrives...We're moving in on the 30th:)

got my scan next week on the 27th so i'm really looking forward to that too, get to see what bub looks like now with fat on its face..i'll post a pic so u can have a looksi!

how are you feeling? i saw a piccie of u on FB and ur getting big too babe:) ur 2 little bubbas are gonna get all squished fairly soon too! 

havent bought any more stuff for the baby because i realllllyyyyyyy want to buy some pink stuff! i'd love to be able to buy some girly things.....

hows things with u? been for any more scans?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I just had another ultrasound yesterday. Got to see my two little boys. Baby A kicked his borther in the head and then gave a thumbs up to the camera. It was pretty cute but I feel bad because everytime I get a peek at them, Baby A is tormenting his bro.

Yay!!! Moving in 10 days, thats great :) You must be thrilled, time to nest.

Babies are growing fast...I'm getting HUGE.


----------



## pink32

Great News! Glad all is going well....have any pics?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Here's a profile of each and the "thumbs up"

https://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l493/msuzick/img003-1.jpg


https://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l493/msuzick/img004.jpg


----------



## pink32

how cuttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :) got 4 days till my scan! cant wait!!!!!!! dying to see how big he/she is..... Happy easter Babe!!!!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Is your scan today? Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## pink32

Hey babe! Went for my scan yesterday n saw my little munchkin. My gosh he/ she has changed soooo much since Jan :) the monographer goes do u know wot ur having ? So naturally we're like - No!!! So anyways she was trying to get a view of my placenta to see if it had moved up n she Cudnt get.a proper view so she does an internal... Then she goes-I'm sure she said "he has alot of hair!" but dh thinks she said "it's". Don't know if I was hearing things - because I really was waiting -in my mind - for her to stuff up and call baby a he or she, lol... So anyways I'm pretty convinced it's another boy.. 99.9% certain to be honest. And bubba looks exactly like dh - spitting image. 

When I get home I'll post da piccies for u to have a look...soooo cute I love looming at the pics... But u know wot M, I now just want to know what it is soooo bloody badly.. Arghhhhhhhh driving me crazy. 

How u feeling?


----------



## pink32

Oh n my placenta is no longer low lying so looks like natural birth is back on!! See my OB tommoro but looking good. And baby is already measuring at 4pounds something (2.2kg) bit over average apparently. All measurements were great - which is the main thing:)


----------



## Mamamirfy

I can't believe you still don't know!! The suspense is killing me. 4 lbs! I have 2 x 2lb babies.....so we probably look the same about now LOL. I'm glad you're back on for a natural birth...I've decided to try and do it naturally too. I think I'll be regretting that.


----------



## pink32

Yeh I'm nervous bout the birth too..hope u had a lovely birthday babe, n got lots of nice pressies. 

Everyone thinks our baby is a boy so now I'm really 
confused... 6n bit wks to go so hope it goes quickly cause I'm so over it all now. I can't sleep, my back hurts n we've just moved into our house so I've been so busy unpacking n getting everything ready!!

Hope ur doing well- talk soon X


----------



## Mamamirfy

Well if you get another boy you'll be the Queen of the house...still :) I can't wait to find out! Take it easy on the house unpacking sweets, that's alot of work.

Thanks for the Birthday wish!!!


----------



## pink32

I know but I'd love a girl M. Dress her up in nice dresses n do her hair - I've always wanted that! But I'd live it the same wither way ofcourse!

I can't believe I've got 6 wks to go- how nerve wracking n exciting!

I'm waiting to get our Internet up n running so I can post sum fotos of baby. I got the 3G on my phone but need a laptop to post da piccies. Also got maternity shoot on Monday too:)

Got to get my hair done one last ti
E b4 baby comes so was thinking end may then I got 2 wks to go!

How r u?


----------



## Mamamirfy

I know what you mean, I'd love a little girl to dress her up and do her hair. Maybe one day.

I'm OK. I did my last day of work today...im exhausted. You only have 6 weeks left!!! OMG that's soooo exciting! I don't think I'll do the belly pics....I'm def doing newborn shots tho. I'm gonna go put my feet up, I just noticed my feet are swelling like crazy.


----------



## pink32

Hey, I had da maternity shoot n it was so tiring. We'll get da pics in about 3 weeks she said.

I'm feeling so exhausted lately n have trouble breathing when I've overdone it. I'm over it Miranda so over it now. Just want to feel comfort again n walk n sleep normally. K
Dreaming about having baby too- last nights dream was freaky! K haven't swollen up at all- I didn't with my other pregnancy either. 

It's getting cold here so atleast won't spend my last few wks in da heat.

Do u feel as bad as me? I'm assuming it would be double trouble with 2 in there. Mg bubba is throwing some amazing punches n kicks! I'm washing all the baby clothes n blankies today- thought I'd better get my hospital bag ready. My Braxton hicks have been so full on lately it scares me.


----------



## Mamamirfy

How are you?

My bag is packed too and my braxton hicks have started as well. I don't like them. I know what you mean, I'm over it too. I'm so uncomfortable! You're getting close :) Anytime now, really xoxo


----------



## pink32

it only gets worse babe! i'm sleeping less every nite and BH worse each day too....i hope baby doesnt keep me waiting too much longer i really now want to see him or her! 

Glad ur packed n ready to rock! i need to finish off my bag! babys bag is packed but mine is half! 

do they know when u are expected to go into labour? im not sure if you go into labour bit earlier with twins?


----------



## Mamamirfy

Yes.....majority of twins are born a month early. I'm already measuring 40 weeks....my body thinks im overdue. This is why I have been feeling so rough for weeks already. I have 6 lbs of baby in my already but only 29 weeks. I hope they come early but not TOO early that they're in NICU. I'm like you I only have a couple things for myself packed in baby bag...I should finish that, I'll feel alot better.


----------



## pink32

a month early - thats not too bad... i hope u last another few wks so baby's are healthy! so realistically u probably only have another 6 wks left....wot a relief it will be to have my body back, able to bend down properly and stop walking like a penguin...but most importantly see what these little bubbas look like...cant wait....in my case i guess see what sex it is too...i forget that i dont know sometimes....:)

i'm going to finish off bag 2moro for hospital so i stop thinking bout it. Think DH also needs to fit the baby seat in the car soon too :)

feels like only yesterday we were waiting for BFP's etc....


----------



## Mamamirfy

I know! isn't it crazy? I thought this day would never come...praying for a BFP for 3 years and now here we are. I should put the car seats in too....good idea :)


----------



## pink32

Hey babe! Juz got back from on n was told cud go any day now:) I hope so! I'm full term now so doesn't matter. Also baby is supposedly measuring big- juz hope doesn't have a big head..lol I juz finished my bags now juz need to remfmber to pack shoes n all good. Well now I think going to try to be more active, try spicy foods n hopefully baby isn't too comfy in there!

I'm sooo nervous! How do u feel bout labour?


----------



## pink32

Back from OB - bloody predictive text!!!


----------



## Mamamirfy

Any day now!!!! How exciting! I'm horrified about labour....as long as they are both lined up properly I will try to do it naturally otherwise ill have to do a c section. Baby A is laying heads down and Baby B was heads up last time but they may have moved. I need to pack slippers too..i keep forgetting. I'll be checking back often! Has the baby dropped? Are you dialted at all?


----------



## pink32

yes baby is head down however not engaged yet...OB told me that being my 3rd baby he/she most probably will not engage until i'm in labour but other than that they wreckon im ready to rock! They havent checked if i'm dilated - maybe because im still officially 20 days away from my due date....

yes dont forget slippers! i also need to pack dummies..i bought them just incase so i need to pack them too...

i will also post pic on FB as soon as i have baby too so you will definately see what it is...

so exciting Babe - we are both nearly there! yay!!!!! 

my mum calls me everyday just to check up on me...lol i'm like i will tell u ur gonna have to get the boys from school if i'm in labour..:) she's a worry wort - thats where i get it from.....haha

keep me posted too xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

My Mom is the same way!!! What are dummies?

I'm pasting this from my journal. Too much to type twice :)

Last night was not spent how I wanted I had done a couple errands during the day (nothing crazy), came home and at about 4pm I got a really sharp pain on the left side of my chest. It felt like the tip of a knife being dragged...not pleasant. I started to get short of breathe, So I called my OB...not in on Mondays, called my family Dr. also not working, the receptionist, called the mat ward, they said to go to Emergency. So off we went, they took me in right away, did an ECG, blood work, chest X ray and hooked me up to oxygen. They offered me morphine but I declined because the pain had gotten a bit better or I had gotten used to it and didn't want the boys thinking they were at Woodstock. The monitored me for about 3 hours and told me to come back if it came back or anything out of the ordinary happens. They thought it may have been a blod clot but the test they do for it can't be done on pregnant women. They said they did another test that wasn't as accurate and it came back negative but on the very high side of negative so to be careful. So now im being careful....I'm hoping its not a blood clot and that it was just a pulled muscle or something my heart. The Dr. said a blood clot can't be treated on a pregnant woman so I would have to weigh my options of having the babies early. But......I'm going to believe that it was something else because I feel fine now and I don't show other signs of clotting. Def scary though! I did make it home in time to watch the Bachelorette so all is good


----------



## pink32

dummies are pacifiers! :) What do u guys call them?

far out Miranda! i cant believe what has happened - shit! i'm glad u feel better now hun, but i dont think its blood clot! far out doctors really now how to scare the shit out of someone...ive had chest pain here an there too, and get short of breath and i've only got one in there - so i could only imagine how u would be feeling...

try not to over do it and keep an eye on it - u poor thing.....how can they jump to conclusions without checking it.....

i had chest pains a couple of years ago and the doc's told me that they thought it may be blood clot too - but it wasnt...just a bit of anxiety and stress and can do it too.. they always tell u the worst case scenario :(

main thing is ur better now xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

We call them soothers :) They do like to scare ya, don't they. He was really nice and went over every thing he could. He just said blood clots are very common in pregnant women. He was Australian too! I'm better now, I have gotten the pain a couple times more but it only lasts a few seconds. The weight and pressure of the babies on my pelvis is getting excruciating. I'm wondering if one has started to move down? I'll know on Wednesday I supposed after my appt!!!


----------



## pink32

glad ur better...i get it too but i put i down to everything being so squashed in there.

ive also got my doc app tommorow so i wanna ask him what he thinks as i'm scared if i dont go soon that the baby is going to be huge...One of the other ob's told me she thinks ive got a big baby so bit worried about that to be honest!

i'll ask about being induced - even tho ive been there done that, and absolutely hated it the pain in excruciating.

good luck with your appointment on wednesday...let me know how u go xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

What did your doc say?


----------



## pink32

im being induced tommorow!!!!!!!!!! so scared M....

Ok, so i went to my app as normal and told him my concerns about big baby...he measured me n bub and said he agrees that baby is bigger and that we should not wait till my due date as baby will only put on more weight...he said they put on between 200-300 grams per week in the last few weeks.

He also did an internal and said i was already 3cm dilated, baby's head was fully engaged and really i am ready to go...He also stretched my cervix and said there is a 30-40% chance this can help bring on labour but nothing is guaranteed. 

This is happened yesterday...I am slightly spotting (which is due to the cervix stretch and normal) but i havent gone into labour from it. At this point im going in on Thursday morning at 7:30am to be induced....awwwwww i hate being induced it brings on the labour pains so thick and fast and the pain is excruciating.

i'm also scared bout baby being too big, he estimates around 8.5 pound which is quite big, but as he said it really is an estimate sometimes it is deceiving.

He assured me that if baby is too big to come out then the head will not engage...so Fortunately in my case baby is fully engaged and 3cm so thats gotta be a positive - right M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So tommorow is my big day - we get to meet our little munchkin! 

i'm so excited yet so so scared too! i will keep u posted, but i'll probably let u know thru facebook what it is and post pic....

Wish me luck M!

you have ur doc app today, let me know how u go Xxx


----------



## Mamamirfy

Oh my god!!!!!! It's happeneing for you....soon we will know what you have growing in your belly. Yikes....you wouldn't want a baby to be any bigger than 8.5 lbs. This is good that Baby sooner rather than later. I'm so excited for you! My appt isnt until the end of the day, probably when you're starting your day. I'll be thinking of you!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## pink32

Tks babe! It's 5:30 am here ATM so we will be leaving soon. I'm sooo scared n nervous - don't know wots wrong with me?!!! Hopefully I will let u know in the coming hours!!! X


----------



## Mamamirfy

So excited!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

goood luck hun xx


----------



## Mamamirfy

Nothing yet? I'm checking here and FB....I'm thinking baby arrived and you're too busy holding that gorgeous little bundle of joy. xoxo


----------



## Mamamirfy

Congrats!!! He's adorable!!! You're still the Queen of your castle :)


----------



## lovelyb

WOW! Just read through all 91 pages of this thread!! I realize all this happened over a year ago but i have to say you ladies are truly inspiring :thumbup: My DH also had mf issues and this thread has given me hope:happydance: 

Mamamirfy: your twins are friggin adorable!! Congrats!

pink32: Congrats as well on your son, I'm sure he's just as cute :)

MySillyGirls: My heart was breaking for you. I really hope everything has worked out and you too are enjoying a new LO.:flower:

WOuld love to read an update on you ladies..... :hug:


----------

